# Music Dept. Convo #61: I am the Law.



## Buskuv (May 25, 2011)

Jove, lock that shit.


----------



## Catatonik (May 25, 2011)

So what theme are we going with? I'm down with it all.


----------



## Daedus (May 25, 2011)

I need recs, MD.  I lack fresh music.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 25, 2011)

Anybody heard Liturgy's new album? Those fucking drums.


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2011)

Catatonik said:


> So what theme are we going with? I'm down with it all.



Not sure.

Jove-chan needs to come and help us decide.



Daedus said:


> I need recs, MD.  I lack fresh music.



Look Kilowatts and Venek.


----------



## Catatonik (May 25, 2011)

Daedus said:


> I need recs, MD.  I lack fresh music.





With over 900 songs across those 80+ mixes, you are guaranteed to hear something new and awesome


----------



## Daedus (May 25, 2011)

Will do.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 25, 2011)

I figured the literature-inspired one, since it's fresh in Chris' mind.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2011)

That sounds like a cool theme, what sort of picks are you gonna choose.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 26, 2011)

If you guys are doing a podcast next week, I could probably join in on that one


----------



## Catatonik (May 26, 2011)

Will b ready. I am here to speak.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2011)

I'm working on my setlist during my lunchbreak right now. I'm a little concerned it's not obscure enough... but I let the theme lead me wherever it needed.

Though I was seriously going to make my entire set Alice's Restaurant...

Oh well. Also, can't seem to get ahold of Laura so I don't know if she'll sit in or not.


----------



## Voynich (May 26, 2011)

Sorry guys, my mom took me out for greek food for my bday. Just got home. I'll try to see if I can find some songs but I can't promise anything seeing as my computer is having an endless update frenzy.


----------



## Catatonik (May 26, 2011)

Is on-line, playlist prepped, throwing sullen glares at Andrew's absenteeism.

Bah, I say. You will be replaced by young Will.

Thus speaketh the big-mouth@!


----------



## Lamb (May 26, 2011)

There should be laws against humidity.


----------



## Sid (May 26, 2011)

This has been a good week for gigs. Sufjan last saturday, Low on tuesday, and Absynthe Minded tonight. Low and Absynthe in a church  They even served beer in the house of god!


----------



## Lord Yu (May 26, 2011)

Even Jesus drank wine.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2011)

Sid said:


> This has been a good week for gigs. Sufjan last saturday, Low on tuesday, and Absynthe Minded tonight. Low and Absynthe in a church  They even served beer in the house of god!



Oh, DUDE.

Have you listened to any of our EnoughEmpty podcasts. I played some Absythne Minded on a show. Acquired Taste is one of the most perfect albums ever. I listened to it a lot when I lived with Laura. That album basically _is_ Nederland to me.


----------



## Catatonik (May 26, 2011)

Rounding out the podcast soon. Thanks to Yoshi/Will for filling in, in Boskov's absence


----------



## Deweze (May 26, 2011)

this is the first page


----------



## Catatonik (May 26, 2011)

So it is.

An astute observation.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2011)

Now it is page 2


----------



## Sid (May 27, 2011)

Jove said:


> Oh, DUDE.
> 
> Have you listened to any of our EnoughEmpty podcasts. I played some Absythne Minded on a show. Acquired Taste is one of the most perfect albums ever. I listened to it a lot when I lived with Laura. That album basically _is_ Nederland to me.



oh lawl. I listened to a few, but think I missed that one. But yess, Acquired Taste is one of my favourite albums. They sound great live! Seen them quite a few times already.


----------



## Catatonik (May 27, 2011)

The next one should be downright amusing, depending on what Jove cuts/keeps; in particular the consistent slide towards gutter-talk every 8 minutes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2011)

Well I have to cut 2 hours out, but that's not unusual.

DM, definitely try and sit in the next one. We'll give Randy a proper assessment.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2011)

Sorry guys.

We've been having car woes all week, and got stuck at Dawn's mother's house for most of yesterday and most of today; didn't really have any chance to even let you guys know.  Goddamnit.

I was excited to get back into it, too.


----------



## Catatonik (May 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGaRtqrlGy8[/YOUTUBE]

R.I.P. Gil Scott-Heron, who died earlier today (Friday, from illness); the Godfather of Rap he is known as, for his ground-breaking spoken word approach, including the awesome "The Revolution Will Not Be Televised". Over 40 years he influenced the world with his voice, words and music. He will be missed.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OET8SVAGELA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2011)

I survived the rapture

reporting in

also IM FINALLY GETTING A NEW FUCKING CAR

Honda Civic repping.


----------



## Voynich (May 29, 2011)

Nearly have my play list for this weeks show finished. Too bad my first pick had to be ripped from youtube cause it's fucking impossible to find.


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2011)

omg Jove I love your set

I watched that episode like two days ago.

Community can't air fast enough T_T


----------



## destroy_musick (May 29, 2011)

Voynich said:


> Nearly have my play list for this weeks show finished. Too bad my first pick had to be ripped from youtube cause it's fucking impossible to find.



Challenge accepted! Name that tune?


----------



## Catatonik (May 29, 2011)

Will have my playlist ready for Thursday 

Been poking through my collection with an eye towards the exotic, and least likely to be repeated by another person.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 29, 2011)

Whats the theme for thursday?


----------



## Catatonik (May 29, 2011)

Non-English lyrics.

Should be an interesting mix of music...


----------



## Voynich (May 29, 2011)

destroy_musick said:


> Challenge accepted! Name that tune?



Stress ft Xavier Naidoo - Tu Me Manques


The youtube rip didn't come out too bad but if you are somehow able to find a cleaner sounding version somewhere, I'd be grateful. Soulseek came up with one infinitely queued result =/

Also for covered languages on my side so far: Swahili, Finnish, Punjabi, German/French. One song left to go.


I'm considering doing a Dutch/dialect song but the problem is that we don't do melody very well. It relies so heavy on narrative that it's very very boring if you don't know what's going on. Perhaps a song about how the only way to Nirvana is by bike?


----------



## destroy_musick (May 29, 2011)

I've got a 128kbps version going, that alright?


----------



## Catatonik (May 29, 2011)

Bahahhahahahahahahhaha


----------



## destroy_musick (May 29, 2011)

Oh, languages? Easy one XD

I have a choice of:

Afrikaans, French, Dutch, German, Welsh, Japanese, Mandarin, Cantonese, Vietnamese, Hebrew, Punjabi, Urdu, Polish, Spanish, Swedish, Norwegian, Icelandic etc etc

Non-english punk is something I always look out for XD


----------



## Lord Yu (May 29, 2011)

Any Korean hardcore? I've been really curious about that scene.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 29, 2011)

Okie dokes, just so people are aware:
(Japanese)
(Dutch)
(Afrikaans)
(Icelandic)
(Italian)
(Nepalese)

is my current list



Lord Yu said:


> Any Korean hardcore? I've been really curious about that scene.



Korean punk is mostly skapunk or some street punk. I've been trying hard to find some Korean anarcho and hardcore for a while, but it seems most of them immigrate to the States and do something there instead D: It's also annoying because alot of bands seem to find a necessity to sing in English


----------



## Voynich (May 29, 2011)

destroy_musick said:


> I've got a 128kbps version going, that alright?



Definitely.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 29, 2011)

send it your way in just a bit 

edit: sent!


----------



## Voynich (May 29, 2011)

Much appreciated <3


----------



## Catatonik (May 29, 2011)

Currently, my language playlist goes as follows:

Spanish
French
Russian
Israeli
Hessian
Swedish
Italian
German

Tried to switch up genres and styles.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 29, 2011)

Dutch
Swedish
French
Portugese
Polish
Mexican 
Welsh

And I have audio evidence to stake my claim to these first.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (May 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QXoXMjUGHMg[/YOUTUBE]

Kavinsky is a god.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2011)

If there's still a spot, I've got:

Japanese
Norwegian
Polish/Czech (same song)
Hebrew


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 29, 2011)

We could try 5 again and see how it works. Everyone needs to come in prepared to listen, though. Talking over each other doesn't work on Skype when it's just the Main 3, let alone 4 or 5.

I think my connection can handle it. Maybe I'll go to a wired connection for it.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 29, 2011)

I've got 
German
Swedish
Norwegian
Polish
Slavic
Basque
French
Italian
Japanese
Mandarin
Yiddish
Korean
Spanish
Portuguese
Arabic
Romanian


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 29, 2011)

20 Minute sets, Yu. 


Hmmm... if there are enough people, we could do two shows.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2011)

I just meant for my set, Yu.  

I already had it upped since like 3 weeks ago when we were going to do the non-English set.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 29, 2011)

I was really posting to keep track for myself. I could take twenty minutes and throw together a set.


----------



## Voynich (May 30, 2011)

Devin is playing down the street the 15th. And the Smith Westerns in August. Let's hope i have some money to spare occasionally xD


----------



## Catatonik (May 30, 2011)

I will be on-line and available from 10 am until 4 or 5 pm Pacific (PST), on Thursday.

I got my songs picked out, and have been thinking on them, so I have a fair bit to say; hopefully, concisely.

Also, if there's going to be more than 3 of us, we need to mitigate the rambling conversations, as I don't have 6 hours to spend talking about wrestling 

Plus if everyone is dropping a 20 minute set, and we do 5 or more people...that's a pretty lengthy process.


----------



## Voynich (May 30, 2011)

No, if we have that many people we're gonna split it in two shows. But Jove has to decide to that cause he is the one spending days editing the shows.I honestly don't see a 5 or over show working especially not with rambling machines like you and Dave AND the topic of Randy Savage needing coverage.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 30, 2011)

What would be super awesome would be if someone downloaded Call Graph and taped a show for me, and maybe even edited it.


----------



## Buskuv (May 31, 2011)

> I always thought that what drove me crazy with AnCo’s music is that it has no melody. Apparently, it’s not the melody, but the rhythm/beat. AnCo’s electronic music is very jazzy usually, where the instruments don’t play in sync with the vocals or other instruments. This jazzy feel confuses me musically because I don’t know to which instrument I should be holding on to in order to find enjoyment. A massive proof for that is that I LIKE the few AnCo songs that are faithful on a rock-style (as opposed to jazz-style) rhythm! Namely: Grass, My Girls, Summertime Clothes. I can’t stand jazz, so it’s no surprise that I don’t like most of AnCo’s songs. I need a “beat” to music. An instrument or vocal that tells me WHERE to latch my brain and follow it. Jazz is the exact opposite of that, and I guess, I’m just not used to it. Then again, most people don’t like jazz (at least in the environment I grew up). Some of their songs, also lack harmony (e.g. “Guys Eyes”).


----------



## Catatonik (May 31, 2011)

I lack the time to edit any shows at the moment, but I do agree the onus should be on just one person. Will download Call Graph tonight 

Starting scrapBook 4 this week, doing another 15 claytoons, writing 4 or 5 EE reviews (to get ahead) and other day to day shit, like work, house-cleaning, running two RPG games, blah blah blah...


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


>





> ?Experimental? comes from word ?experiment?. Experiments are NOT meant to be for consumers. They are meant to be just that: closed-door experiments, that will hopefully LEAD to a consumer application. I see experimental music exactly the same way. I see it as RESEARCH for future POPULAR music.



this was my favorite one.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 31, 2011)

Catatonik said:


> I lack the time to edit any shows at the moment, but I do agree the onus should be on just one person. Will download Call Graph tonight
> 
> Starting scrapBook 4 this week, doing another 15 claytoons, writing 4 or 5 EE reviews (to get ahead) and other day to day shit, like work, house-cleaning, running two RPG games, blah blah blah...



At face value my post looks bitter and sardonic, but I actually meant it. I think it would be super awesome if that happened. I do like editing the shows, but there was a point in the initial run where I thought I might lose my mind. And it would provide a backup just in case I couldn't do it one week.


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2011)

Since internet statistical analysis tools are absolutely perfect, based on the two writing samples my style fits somewhere between Vladimir Nabokov and Dan Brown. I can't tell whether that quantifies my style as truly unique or I'm being told to commit seppuku.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been told Nabokov, James Joyce, Neil Gaiman, and Dan Brown.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2011)

New review up on EE.

Hopefully I'll get some music reviews rolling later this week, and I'll abandon a set schedule so I don't seen lazy.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 1, 2011)

I may not be as available as I had hoped for tomorrow's podcast. I need to get some bloodwork, and x-rays done tomorrow, get some prescriptions filled out and clean the house.

Sooooo, with that said, I'll be keeping people up-dated, but it's not looking good: which means let's assume I can't make it at the moment, with a potential of at least joining in for some bullshit chatter occasionally.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 1, 2011)

Old age catching up with ya, Cata?


----------



## Voynich (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm going to assume Jove is out too. Tornados just hit Springfield last night. Jove is fine, but the power is down in the entire city pretty much.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 2, 2011)

Does anyone here happen to be in possession of _Privilege II: The Past, Imperfect _by Parenthetical Girls? I've developed a startling infatuation with _Xiu Xiu_ and I recently discovered that Zac Pennington from _Parenthetical Girls_ will be collaborating with _Xiu Xiu_ on their future LP, which, naturally, caused me to take interest in devouring every release from _Parenthetical Girls_.

Thank you.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 2, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Old age catching up with ya, Cata?



Kind of yes.

Let's just say, I don't have any life-threatening issues, but I am slowly falling apart 

I'm hoping to be available today, but it'll depend on how fast I can take care of all this shit. That said, if not, I'll be in for part 2.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 2, 2011)

For the people that missed it:

Jove's city got pummeled by a tornado so he will not be recording a show tonight cause they have no electricity and as far as I know he hasn't even been back to his apartment yet. So any show being done has to be recorded and edited by someone else.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2011)

Damn; I saw that on the news.

I'm glad he's alright--we had a similar situation awhile back here, so that shit sucks, especially with power issues.  Putting the show on hold isn't a huge deal, I assume.  We'll just try our luck later.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 2, 2011)

This is the bastard hitting the CT River; it really went bonkers after this and hit my neighborhood about 20 minutes after this.

[YOUTUBE]tj5uvC9cLO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 3, 2011)

fuck yeah! Exam passed!


----------



## Sid (Jun 3, 2011)

Dang, that sucks Jove. Any damage to your place?


----------



## Soca (Jun 3, 2011)

Jove said:


> This is the bastard hitting the CT River; it really went bonkers after this and hit my neighborhood about 20 minutes after this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tj5uvC9cLO4[/YOUTUBE]



that's intense


----------



## Lamb (Jun 4, 2011)

Just got back from Okkervil River. There needs to be a punishment for people who don't shut the fuck up while a Will Sheff is on stage crooning through "A Stone". Other than that, I'm fucking drained and all is well.


----------



## tgre (Jun 5, 2011)

in the middle of exams

what am I doing?

Procrastinating as hard as I can.

How?

by making rhymes well into the night.

I think I've found a new outlet.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 8, 2011)

So, after much discussion and debate it looks like I'll be moving to Eindhoven next summer. WOOP!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2011)

destroy_musick said:


> So, after much discussion and debate it looks like I'll be moving to Eindhoven next summer. WOOP!



Cool, maybe I can talk Laura into having me move to Groningen. 


You know, ignoring my basic basic Dutch and the sheer impossibility of finding a job as a schoolteacher there for an American.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2011)

What prompted such a move, Dave?


----------



## Voynich (Jun 8, 2011)

Seriously? I thought your girl liked it better in London? What brought on this move?


And no. We're not staying here. The further I can get away from here, the better.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2011)

Laura in the US?

Maybe we'd have a chance of meeting.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 8, 2011)

Of course. What seemed to indicate that I had any desire to stay in the Netherlands?

But we will. We were in Virginia already this spring so I'm sure our Civil War battlefield travels will bring us closer to your location sometime in the future.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 8, 2011)

Voynich said:


> Seriously? I thought your girl liked it better in London? What brought on this move?



1) I need to get out of London. I love it here, but I can't stay, if I do I'll just end up like my parents D:

2) I really like The Netherlands

3) Adventure


----------



## Voynich (Jun 8, 2011)

1 and 2 I can vaguely grasp. 3 is not something I'd connect to living in the Netherlands though, unless seeing how quickly you can clear your groceries off the 10 cm ledge next to the Aldi register satisfies that thrill.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 8, 2011)

it's more an idea of living somewhere where I don't know the language or culture all too well that tickles my fancy


----------



## Sid (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh cool. Huge downgrade in amount of gigs though  But I do love Eindhoven.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 9, 2011)

For you maybe, I've been to more goregrind gigs than I can count in E'hoven!


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 9, 2011)

I figured you were gonna end up choosing Europe.

Heh. 

So close to mailing Moe's book to him, dammit; Closure needs I. Badly.


Got the new *Pain*, and *uneXpect *albums from Pete, and working on a review of *Devy's *career. Obviously going to be a multi-parter.

Gah, between him and *Classified*, I have two massive discographies to break down. 

Listen to me whine about my self-inflicted 'onerous chore'; I have to sit down and actually listen to each of their albums in its entirety...oh woe is me.

Hahaha.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 9, 2011)

Officially seeing Okkervil River on Saturday. Exams are done, video games are queued up, and life is good.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 10, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Officially seeing Okkervil River on Saturday. Exams are done, video games are queued up, and life is good.



It's a really good show. Will's really lively and exciting, and they play a good measure of older stuff too.


----------



## sel (Jun 12, 2011)

> 1) I need to get out of London. I love it here, but I can't stay, if I do I'll just end up like my parents D:
> 
> 2) I really like The Netherlands
> 
> 3) Adventure



I know what you mean. I return to England in 9 days but sure as hell, however much I love the place, I'm not looking to live there forever.

Currently the dream is to eventually settle somewhere on the north coast of Spain. Where the rain falls and the fresh seafood I'll be able to get my hands on is to die for. 

But I'd like to hop around a bit before then. It's shocking how little French I know compared to 5 years ago...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2011)

destroy_musick said:


> it's more an idea of living somewhere where I don't know the language or culture all too well that tickles my fancy



Be prepared to learn that language, lest they turn on you eventually.


----------



## delirium (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys... long time no see.

I'm actually back to propose a new MD project. I just became Programming Director at KDVS and one of the new shows that my co-Director and I are producing is one of recorded live shows and sound collages.

The idea is to broadcast (with the permission of the bands, of course) recorded live shows on the air. But it doesn't always have to strictly be their set for the night which is where the sound collage comes in. Taking various sounds from both the set and the audience and weaving together something into a 1 hour production sounds like it could be interesting.

So if that sounds like something you'd be interested in participating in, whether it simply be to audio record live shows you go to or going into full sound capturing and editing mode, let me know. We'd love to feature local bands from across the country and maybe even around the globe.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe when I'm not leaching slow internet from my landlord because the shitty wiring in my closet sized house allowed for a recent storm to make my router (literally) explode I'll be able to get in on more projects.

Goddamnit.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2011)

RIP Cata, the only fatality of the 2011 Vancouver Hockey Riot. Sorry my beloved Bruins started the chain of events leading to your demise. You'll be missed, good buddy. I'll frame that $5 Canadian you gave to Laura's grandfather in deference.


**witch house elegiac music**


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2011)

I was listening to this on the radio this morning; they had a clip from a guy they intereviewed while this was going on and I nearly pissed myself laughing.

"It's like, hey, we lost the game.  Let's burn our city down."

And, looks like Jovey's all grown up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2011)

Funny thing was that Boston was dead quiet. There were literally no people in front of the stadium, because the riot police were already there hours earlier. They barricaded the street and wouldn't let anyone in. They wouldn't even allow the Garden to sell tickets to let people celebrate the game in the arena, which is preposterous because if you want to prevent rioting why not _confine the crowd_? 

So, kind of boring scene in the city, from what I saw. Then again, this is the same mayoral administration that sucked all the fun out of the victory parade by having the parade on duckboats. Duckboats that go down the street then up the river...

The whole point of the victory parade is the onstage celebration at the end. They did this for the first two Patriots SB wins...


But yeah... the losing team riots, the winning team goes mild.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd say at least the losing side can still have a good time, but looting and arson don't really sound all that interesting outside of news reporting.  

Even if there wasn't any real ability to start a nice crowd, you'd think there would be something to commemorate the occasion since it's been... how long?  Jesus.  At least some show of enthusiasm; I'm not even following the teams (Dawn is) and I'm a little upset by how lackadaisical the celebration was, Riot PoPo or not.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a good time at the Okkervil River show. I didn't mention it because...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2011)

What is an Okkervil River show like?


And Clarence Clemons died today. Putting aside my feelings about Springsteen, this is pretty sad and a notable loss.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 18, 2011)

Euphoric, several times I could swear I heard a crack in time. The first when they started to play. I've never taken part in an audience sing along until that night, but singing For Real with like a hundred people was amazing.

Titus Andronicus also knocked me the fuck over. They are so fucking energetic live. Bought The Monitor from Patrick Stickles. I danced so much that night.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow... besides the literate nature of the bands, I couldn't think of a bigger dichotomy. That's pretty brave of Will Sheff to intentionally follow TA.

Is Sheff bearded again?


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 19, 2011)

So. Yeah, that happened to Vancouver. Again.

Got some good pics of the smoke over the city though. *le sigh*

In other news, life has been hectic to say the least, details unnecessary. Have been unable to do any coherent writing or much in the way of communicating, which is a touch frustrating.

Also, when did you move up to SMod, Jove?

aaand....gues who's going to a midnight meet and greet for the release of _Ghost _and _Deconstruction_? (Hint: It's probably not you...)

I hope things are still...you know, happening for all'a y'alls.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2011)

I think I might write an article on EE about the riots. Better do it soon, before it's _really_ irrelevant. I have a unique take from someone who saw his city leveled by a natural disaster before game 1, and then seeing our rival city leveled by an intentional disaster after game 7. Bad bookends.

I've been watching videos nonstop. I love how that dude in the Adidas jacket defending the car has been dubbed "Canada Man." 

I was smodded a few days ago. I really didn't expect it. Not to give inside information, but there was not a dearth of choices. We could probably smod the whole staff right now, that's how highly I feel about this group.

I got little to do next week. Maybe a show, if anyone can or wants to?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2011)

Jove said:


> Wow... besides the literate nature of the bands, I couldn't think of a bigger dichotomy. That's pretty brave of Will Sheff to intentionally follow TA.
> 
> Is Sheff bearded again?



Yes he is.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2011)

Once I get my week's schedule I can probably say definitively when I'm able to do a show;

I have to scrounge up a new set (of whatever it may be) thanks to my laptop getting Zeus'd the other day, but luckily my Zune and external are fine.  I'm always up for a show, though I'll have to see if this new computer has a mic.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 19, 2011)

Jove said:


> Wow... besides the literate nature of the bands, I couldn't think of a bigger dichotomy. That's pretty brave of Will Sheff to intentionally follow TA.
> 
> Is Sheff bearded again?



Honestly, TA made way more sense than the opening opening band. I mean, the self-proclaimed "post-wave" band, Future Islands. The only way I can figure they come up with the some similarity is they are all lyrically geniuses ^_^


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2011)

Future Islands was really different from the other bands, but they were still hella enjoyable. I danced pretty much through the whole set.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 20, 2011)

_Future Islands_ performed at a bar a few blocks away from my house a few weeks ago, but _Titus Andronicus_ and _Okkervil River_ were regrettably absent. How inconvenient that the only day _Future Islands_ didn't accompany them was the day they stumbled into my town. The following night they continued their tour, as they had two nights before.

- Okkervil River with Titus Andronicus and Future Islands Boston, MA: 6/08/2011
- Future Islands, Winooski, Vermont: 6/09/2011
- Okkervil River with Titus Andronicus and Future Islands Toronto, Canada: 6/10/2011

Le sigh.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

I did wanna go see Okkervil River (for mainly Titus Andronicus)

maybe I should still go check them out.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 20, 2011)

New Jabberloop and Jazztronik are delicious. The Jazztronik track with Maia Hirasawa is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 20, 2011)

Anything with Maia is gorgeous.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh shit, new Jazztronik?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

link it over Yu


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 22, 2011)

So, I think I am going to go see Carlos Santana in August as a birthday gift...

Did NOT see that one coming.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2011)

Need the perfect track for reading through this week's chapter of Bleach, hit me!


----------



## Voynich (Jun 23, 2011)

Catatonik said:


> So, I think I am going to go see Carlos Santana in August as a birthday gift...
> 
> Did NOT see that one coming.



Man you are turning into an old geezer 



I might have to come around on conceptual art. I have realized that I have a million ideas for art but am waaaaaay too lazy to execute them all. Becoming a conceptual artist of some sorts would eliminate that problem and they can stop telling me that I don't produce enough work.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2011)

She comes to this conclusion the day after I reaffirm my Stuckist sympathies.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn Yu, Jazztronik really is pretty incredible.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 29, 2011)

It's good for you.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello dead thread.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello Nec-Romancer....


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2011)

Yu did the right thing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2011)

You're the one who ignored my praise of the Jazztronic album you sent around, _Yu_.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 3, 2011)

It is wonderful and I had nothing to add for a few days.

I'm too busy with gaming and writing for all this.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2011)

**no Yu threads on first two pages of Blender**

Guess you're not kidding.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2011)

I think Graham Coxon doesn't want people to download his albums.

But he doesn't remove the albums.

Oh no.

He uploads .rars with one corrupted song.  Just one.  And then does another, and uploads it.  And another, just a handful.  And watches it unfold.  I had to splice 3 goddamn Parklife .rars to get it without any missing tracks.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh...


I probably should have just sent you all of what I have. Whatever you can't find, I can send. Except for a few Coxon albums I don't actually have physically.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2011)

Alright, I'll probably take you up on that.

I have Modern Life is Rubbish and Parkway as of right now.  Listened to both, but I'm really liking Parkway--I enjoyed Modern Life is Rubbish, but I'm much more drawn to Parkway.  At least during the first few listens.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2011)

Parklife. 

Modern Life is an odd one. They made a full album, bombed with the Popscene single, had the album rejected outright by their label, had a disastrous tour of America, and then decided to invent invent Britpop (even though Britpop is retroactively traced back to Popscene).

So like half that album, songs like Oily Water and such, as leftover songs from that abandoned album. You can clearly hear the difference in a song like that and a song like Colin Zeal or Advert. Or a song like For Tomorrow, which was written specifically because the record label didn't like the album and thought it needed a single (they did the exact same thing with Parklife, which is why Girls and Boys exists).


And then there's the issue with Chemical World. I'm not sure what version you downloaded. I really should have uploaded mine, because the American Version of Modern Life is far superior to the British one. Basically, the story of Chemical World is this:

The record labels were again bothering Blur, saying that there wasn't anything to appeal to the US audience on the label (you know, THE POINT). So Blur wrote Chemical World as an ironic response, and also as their response to grunge music, which Damon Albarn specifically abhorred. 

But the US label goofed. They accidentally included the _demo version_ of the song on the American release, instead of the proper one. And _in addition to that_, Blur also released a "Reworked" version of Chemical World, which was a slightly different take on the demo.


In my opinion, the demo is superior, having a better structure and better harmonies. The single version, the so-called official Chemical World, is total hogwash in comparison.


[YOUTUBE]mc0idORNd10[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Mi5poDzfieE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

I liked 13 the best of the Blur discography.

pretty good band.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 7, 2011)

one article at a time.

Will not let it die so easily.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2011)

I've definitely dropped the ball on my end.


However, I would like to do a radio show centered on the general theme of Commercialism soon.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 7, 2011)

I would be down, my best days for it are Thursdays usually. Commercialism? I think I could dredge up an opinion or two on the subject. You know, if I try 

I am also gathering up all RPG'ers, TableTop geeks and dice-chuckers I know for a series of on-line chats about RPG's, gaming and geek culture. The focus is going to be on Role-Playing Games in the table-top sense. Dice, paper, pencils and a group of people using their imaginations to tell a story within a frame-work of pre-determined rules and setting.
 I know Dave will be interested, and I will be reaching out to other sources. 

Incidentally, I am going to give EnoughEmpty a tumblr account we can use to hit a vein of interest. Hopefully. If anyone else is still interested in maintaining the idea...


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 7, 2011)

Found an Indy 'media' store of sorts today.

It was a monetary massacre; we got:

Peccatum - Lost in Reverie
At the Drive In - Relationship of Command
Electric Masada - On the Mountains of Madness
Prefuse 73 - Vocal Studies + Uprock Narrative
Fire on Fire - the Orchard
The Receiving End of Sirens - The Earth Sings Mi Fa Mi
Beirut - The Flying Club Cup

There was so much more; I could have been much worse.

----

I'd be up for a radio show, but I'm not sure how I'd work a set into "Commercialism."

Unless I'd just make a set at random and have lots to talk about, since that would be perfectly fine.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm doing songs that were used for commercial purposes, but that's just one way to interpret it.

You could do anti-commercial songs and up our cred ratio.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 8, 2011)

Managed to find a bootleg of Mr. Bungles first ever live performance (Eureka High School's talent show, 17 year old Mike Patton ftw!) anyone interested?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2011)

Of course I am.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 8, 2011)

HELL  YES!


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 9, 2011)

uploading the audio rip now:


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 9, 2011)

Basement Jaxx vs Metropol Orkest! GET IT!

This shit is so amazing!


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 11, 2011)

Found Jarboe and Justin Broadrick today at a used CD store for 4 bucks today.

Glorious.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 14, 2011)

so my "not giving a fuck" about my taste of music state of mind has seemingly delved into pop-punk now. I have successfully binged on more Sum 41, Blink-182 and the like than I wish to care for. I feel a sludge binge coming in, but at least I got through this hurdle


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2011)

Purify yourself.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2011)

LOVE THIS VIDEO


[YOUTUBE]c7YUc17pUnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you also have a van, Jove?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 19, 2011)

But you're married.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2011)

or is he? O:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2011)

I've learned my lesson, finally. I'm not going to expect or even pine for a second season of any show I like on Comedy Central.

Stella's cancellation hurt. Hurt terribly; we waited so long for them to get a show, it was so exquisite, had complete network support, and they still felt like they couldn't afford another season. Same with Michael and Michael Have Issues, a show I really thought had a uniqueness and charm. 

And then Onion Sportsdome. 

Fuck, all the way back to Let's Bowl. 

And almost certainly JBHV. No way they renew this show.


----------



## Based (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been folkin' it up lately. Spinnin' my new Bon Iver vinyl.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I've learned my lesson, finally. I'm not going to expect or even pine for a second season of any show I like on Comedy Central.
> 
> Stella's cancellation hurt. Hurt terribly; we waited so long for them to get a show, it was so exquisite, had complete network support, and they still felt like they couldn't afford another season. Same with Michael and Michael Have Issues, a show I really thought had a uniqueness and charm.
> 
> ...



it's ok ms, there's always Archer


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2011)

I can still be sad about it. I was such a Stella mark... I'm still a bit numb to that cancellation. This must have been how it was when Mr Show was cancelled.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 20, 2011)

Comedy Central has been taking a very FOX approach to their cancellations.

By which I mean akin to fox in a henhouse.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2011)

New *Seasick Steve* has hit the High Seas of the intarwebs.

Recommend finding and loving it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 20, 2011)

I haven't heard Seasick Steve in forever.

Maybe it's time...


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2011)

Grabbed Coxon's debut for a dollar today, Jove.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't remember what I got it for, but it wasn't much more.

Love that album front to back.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2011)

Probably going to give it a listen soon enough.

It looked sad on the clearance stand.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 21, 2011)

Can anyone give me the name of that classical song that goes:

Dun dundun DUN DUN

DUNDUNDUN DUN DUN

DUN DUNDUN DUN DUN

DUNDUNDUNNNNNNNN

Is it Beethoven?  Mozart?  What symphony.  Mega reps for anyone who attempts.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2011)

Beethoven's 5th?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, both Iria and Hangatyr got me at the same time, through stealthy means.

Reps for effort.


----------



## less (Jul 22, 2011)

Just in case anyone got a braintickle whispering "heeeey, didn't less live in that city that just blew the fuck up?": I'm fine.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey less, it's been awhile.


----------



## less (Jul 22, 2011)

It really has. I was thinking of pimping something soon, actually, so that combined with the new Oslo-craze of "going online to tell people you are alive" made me drop in. Good to see old faces still hanging around.

Or usernames, whatever.

Shut up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2011)

You should sit in one of our podcast radio shows. No show provides more liberty.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 22, 2011)

less said:


> Just in case anyone got a braintickle whispering "heeeey, didn't less live in that city that just blew the fuck up?": I'm fine.



Dawn asked me where you lived this morning.

I wasn't sure, but as far as I knew you weren't near Oslo.  Glad nothing went down on your end.


----------



## less (Jul 22, 2011)

I do live in Oslo. In fact I live a few blocks away from the bang. The shockwave fucked up my blinds, actually (my window was open). That said, I'm completely fine and no one I know is dead or injured. I'm with friends. We're doing the huddle formation tonight.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 23, 2011)

less said:


> Just in case anyone got a braintickle whispering "heeeey, didn't less live in that city that just blew the fuck up?": I'm fine.



I was in fact having one of those. Good to hear you are alive and well. 

Activity around here (and on EE, etc) has been terrifically low.

This should stir up a temporary flood of nostalgic activity from the lurkers.

I have two pimps coming for y'all, one a Trip-Hop EP, the other a Gothic/Gypsy/Folk album.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2011)

I should probably pimp something to celebrate cracking 100 pages for the fourth time on a draft.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't even remember the last time something was pimped.

The only action on the pimp section has been people trying to talk me into allowing a Music Dump Thread in the OTP.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2011)

How about allowing for regular MD pimpers who have been doing it for years to get big avatars because any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a pimping thread in the Outskirts gets one?

I think the MD could do with a Pimping revival nonetheless; I've to so much from which to choose it wouldn't be hard at all, past or present.  I've got a few themed threads and dozens of albums.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 23, 2011)

> This should stir up a temporary flood of nostalgic activity from the lurkers.


And even those who haven't been lurking in ages, like so. 

P.S. I have no objection to people pimping me things. Haven't been foruming or following music actively for like a year or so now. :0

@Jove: How goes the new Avatar's development? Liking your set.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2011)

My God, Mike and Del just need to post now.

Jove and Laura have essentially fused, so she's still here.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2011)

JOE!

Man, I haven't seen you on MSN. I miss you. 

Yes, I think MD pimp badges are in order. Let's brainstorm over the next week or so, about pimping and the MD in general.


And yeah, Korra's animal companion!!! A POLAR BEAR-DOG.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2011)

It's out later this year, right?

Dawn's going to hate me because she's not really a big Avatar fan and I'm going to be re-watching the entire series right before I start Korra.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 23, 2011)

click here

this is a nice article, i like it (it's not actually about football, don't dismiss it based on the url)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's out later this year, right?
> 
> Dawn's going to hate me because she's not really a big Avatar fan and I'm going to be re-watching the entire series right before I start Korra.



No, 2012 unfortunately.


Oh, and if you didn't see in the Avatar thread, it is indeed _The Last Airbender:_ The Legend of Korra.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2011)

Pocohantusgully: Dances with the Last Samurai in Space and Cameron can go smoke one.

That's some seriously inane corporate bungling and manhandling right there.  The name just sounds completely asinine, even not knowing a single thing about the series; knowing about it just makes it that much more stupid.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 23, 2011)

They should call it Avatar: The Legend of Korra. Or call is Spam. I don't care. I just want more Avatar goodness. I hope it doesn't suck as much as its name does.

Currently loving Breaking Bad, looking forward to the Walking Dead's return, and have fallen way behind on all music, manga, anime, movies, and the rest of what is on TV. How goes it with you lot, re: media and recs?

P.S. I've been on MSN even less than NF. Find me on FB if you wanna actually find me, most days.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2011)

I think you should look up an anime nicknamed Ano Hana. I'm far too lazy to type out it's full name.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 23, 2011)

PIMPED!

OH.

SNAP!!


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 23, 2011)

and double posted for justice, click 

10 comedic blasts guaranteed to make you laugh until you pee.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmmm...



Yeah. Definitely sounds like my kind of thing.

Also looking into this one, at the moment:



And the trailers for Korra, Dexter, and The Walking Dead have me very excited for the upcoming seasons of TV. 

P.S. Listened to the mix while working out earlier. Pleasantly surprised by how much I enjoyed Rogan's contributions.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 24, 2011)

Rogans stand-up is actually very enjoyable, he's a widely experienced dude, with a sharp brain on him. Who happens to be a media-whore with a taste for being paid.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2011)

Upcoming season for Korra will be the upcoming season after this upcoming season.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 24, 2011)

it's been a long time since this but...



their new album finally came out like 3 years late. and it is RAPING ME. fuck what a brilliant album, perhaps the best i have heard all year.

*shels are fucking amazing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2011)

Woah, DS! How've you been? 


Early call to record a show this week. I'm not working so I can do one at any time. Let's make this happen, I've got four shows in the bank so we've got a head start on a new string.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 24, 2011)

yo man. 

man, i'm doing great! i have been super busy lately because i got an awesome job as a web developer and whenever i'm not enjoying finnish summer i'm pretty much spending almost all my free time learning new stuff and i'm starting my own company next week (already got most of it sorted out, just need to do a few things next week and it's official) and i'm really excited about it.

what's up with you all? i do stalk from time to time but it's pretty quiet these days!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, that's really great.

I'm currently baking in the New England summer. I don;t know how up to speed you are, but I got into Grad School. I start student teaching high school in a month. Laura and I got engaged...

Oh wait, that should have come first. 

Other than that, just consuming as much as I can.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 24, 2011)

Woah, I didn't know any of that actually. I'm really happy for you two, congratulations!  Great news about grad school too!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope enough of you guys are around for when I pimp the Nier OST.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Woah, DS! How've you been?
> 
> 
> Early call to record a show this week. I'm not working so I can do one at any time. Let's make this happen, I've got four shows in the bank so we've got a head start on a new string.



I will be free thursday for the most part.

It's good to hear shit is going well DS. Little news over hither, other a storm of art-a-brewing up.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2011)

DS:

RE: *shells

New album is fucking awesome; they've mellowed out a bit, but cut all the fat from the bizarre Creed-esque ballads and nasally vocals.  Always a plus.  Also, the stronger use of strings and trumpet are a plus, as well as an almost Sigur-Ros flavor to the vocals at times.  Good shit.

----

I get off work no later than 2 on Wednesday thru Friday, and I'm off Saturday.  If we're all the way 'til Sunday this week, I'll still be off by 2PM, all EST, obviously.  I'm always down for one (even if I have terrible luck ).


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2011)

like the Hellsing set


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2011)

Just bought Catherine, hence the set.  

Still, thought it was pretty bitchin'.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2011)

I wanted to buy Catherine

I am too poor to buy it :[

is it good?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2011)

It's very good if you enjoy frantic puzzles.  Gameplay wise its fun and challenging but also a kick in the balls at some points simply by how frantic and fast-paced it is; the story is very strong, and gets progressively more bizarre as things pass, as well as taking an interesting dive into a mature subject without, despite what the covers might tell you, being juvenile about it.  I'm enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone thought about doing a show tomorrow or Friday?


I'm going to have to plot out tomorrow very carefully if we do it then. Seems like everybody has planned stuff for Thursday. We have car stuff in the morning, golf in the afternoon, and Project Runway season premiere at night.

PR will not be infringed upon, under any circumstances.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2011)

Not sure about Thursday, or, at least how late I'll be home.  

Friday I should be off by 2pm, so not a big deal there.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 28, 2011)

Interesting article.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

maybe it's really because a majority of it is no good?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

but yeah the article was pretty cool


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> maybe it's really because a majority of it is no good?



Cool points -5.

But seriously, it probably wasn't that miraculous of a find, but the science behind music and the human brain has always fascinated me; the books on it are engrossing.

I like Mod-Classical.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2011)

I was joking :'[


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 29, 2011)

So who is around?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2011)

I am; or thusly.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 29, 2011)

A show would be nice, but Laura's computer is going haywire again...


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2011)

Well shit.

On  the plus side I know my laptop has a mic and works fine with skype.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, that and we never actually figured out a topic. 

Ok, then let's do this: we start thinking of a topic for next week. I've already got setlists for themes based on non-english lyrics, country/folk, and commercialism, but I could easily be swayed elsewhere.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2011)

Previous Laptop had its power supply friend so I have no setlists made; anything goes is fine by me, and I can redo any of the previous ones.  

Do you think we should have a topic for discussion and just have a loose setlist for everyone for our return show?  Or stick to a theme for both sound and topic?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 29, 2011)

Loose setlist is fine with me, too. I have a bunch of banked stuff, and new 2011 tracks.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 30, 2011)

Keep me loosely scheduled for Thursday, unless Tesia co-opts my time again.

I vote for the non-english one.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2011)

Another one.

By god, another one!

More planned for either Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL7XQkzNfCg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm back for the 100th time. Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2011)

My god.

Face-twin is back!


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 5, 2011)

Listening to touhou metalcore makes me feel so scene.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy8k6-PQbG0&list=FLMLwKFvWmQ1M&index=2[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 5, 2011)

Hah. Wow. Lo, for he doth return.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 5, 2011)

I give him three days.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 6, 2011)

SOIL & PIMP SESSIONS WITH MAIA HIRASAWA!


----------



## Lamb (Aug 6, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> SOIL & PIMP SESSIONS WITH MAIA HIRASAWA!





gimme


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 6, 2011)

In other news, _(-_-)_ is my favorite post rock album of the year.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn, what's up with Maia mingling with Japanese artists? It's kinda come out of nowhere.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 7, 2011)

I just speed read your latest blog post; I know not what it was about as I've never watched Project Runway. However, you won me over wholeheartedly by including a picture of Thierry Henry!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol... I couldn't think of anyone else associated to a win that was universally disdained. My Mom wouldn't be pleased I posted someone that got one over on the Irish.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2011)

Ah damn, it's Nia.

I've put off watching a Game of Thrones until it's out on DVD.  I feel its the best decision, especially considering my media set up; the TV will be the much better choice, as opposed to my tiny-ass laptop.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 8, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Lol... I couldn't think of anyone else associated to a win that was *universally disdained.* My Mom wouldn't be pleased I posted someone that got one over on the Irish.



As a die hard Arsenal fan I take exception to your comment. Henry belongs to a group of people whom I see as true Arsenal heroes (my ones at least). Dennis Bergkamp, Ian Wright, Tony Adams and David Seaman are also part of this exclusive league.

Speaking of Game of Thrones I need to finish watching it. I only watched the first couple of episodes and enjoyed them a whole lot. 

As far as telly goes I've found myself watching more and more European shows. It started of with The Killing and I've managed to find a good few shows on the back of that. I strongly recommend the original Danish show if there are people here who still haven't seen it. Also, Luther is very good currently running British show. The story lines themselves are simply all right; it's the characters that really make the show.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, I'm still new to Association Football, and I only follow the Dutch League because I love the pretense of it, especially considering that America is going a bit gaga over EPL. I shall maintain indie cred in every sphere I can. 


I do think if I gave in and got into EPL, I'd go for Arsenal simply by name alone. I feel like I can root for that team. And I live in the city where the first US Armory was built, so I have a built-in flimsy excuse. And it would be contrarian once again, because it seems like a lot of my countrymen either support Man U or Hotspur.


Lot of television to catch up on for me. Game of Thrones, The Borgias, and Psychoville especially.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 8, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I do think if I gave in and got into EPL, I'd go for Arsenal simply by name alone. I feel like I can root for that team. And I live in the city where the first US Armory was built, so I have a built-in flimsy excuse. And it would be contrarian once again, because it seems like a lot of my countrymen either support Man U or Hotspur.


You can root for Arsenal! At the moment we have a team full of youngsters, with no real anchor or "star" but full of potential. We've had a dry run for more seasons than I would like; but this could be our year. I'd love to have a fellow Gunner in the MD.




> Lot of television to catch up on for me. Game of Thrones, The Borgias, and Psychoville especially.


The Borgias is worth watching just to see how much fun Jeremy Irons is having in his role. He is relishing it and you can really tell. Camelot is worth watching simply because it's almost inexplicable how they managed to make something which on paper was full of potential, into something so bad. It's fascinating.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 8, 2011)

So, my home town is going up in flames. Woo!


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm grateful to be far enough away from the mayhem. Hackney is probably the closest rioting to me and that is still a 20-30 minute bus ride away. Lots of bored teenagers taken advantage of the genuine anger that poured out of Tottenham over the weekend.


----------



## sel (Aug 8, 2011)

Niabingi said:


> I'm grateful to be far enough away from the mayhem. Hackney is probably the closest rioting to me and that is still a 20-30 minute bus ride away. Lots of bored teenagers taken advantage of the genuine anger that poured out of Tottenham over the weekend.



It's kind of become a piss take really. Dave, are you from Croydon yeah? I hear that's mental down there.



> Well, I'm still new to Association Football, and I only follow the Dutch League because I love the pretense of it, especially considering that America is going a bit gaga over EPL. I shall maintain indie cred in every sphere I can.
> 
> 
> I do think if I gave in and got into EPL, I'd go for Arsenal simply by name alone. I feel like I can root for that team. And I live in the city where the first US Armory was built, so I have a built-in flimsy excuse. And it would be contrarian once again, because it seems like a lot of my countrymen either support Man U or Hotspur.



Which team do you support in the Eredrivie (However it's spelled) Jove?
And even though I don't support Arsenal I actually want them to win something this year. I properly feel for them and their fans -- it's almost as had being a Gooner as being a Pakistan cricket fan y'know


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm having a music dryspell. Nothing is appealing anymore, it's making me go nuts. @_@


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 8, 2011)

sel said:


> It's kind of become a piss take really. Dave, are you from Croydon yeah? I hear that's mental down there.


Piss take is the only way to put it. They burnt down a Greggs in Peckham... A Greggs! They'll regret it when they feel like a cheap but at the same time unappealing pastry next week. I think it is Croydon. Which from what I've been seeing on the news is an area where the kids are going all in. Also the police presence there seems to be poor.

It actually really pisses me of.



> Which team do you support in the Eredrivie (However it's spelled) Jove?
> And even though I don't support Arsenal I actually want them to win something this year. I properly feel for them and their fans -- it's almost as had being a Gooner as being a Pakistan cricket fan y'know


We need all of the love and support we can get. Hopefully that will turn into some sort of silverware...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2011)

sel said:


> Which team do you support in the Eredrivie (However it's spelled) Jove?
> And even though I don't support Arsenal I actually want them to win something this year. I properly feel for them and their fans -- it's almost as had being a Gooner as being a Pakistan cricket fan y'know




I support FC Groningen, of course.

I have a scarf and everything. 







Where have you been, anyway?


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 8, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I support FC Groningen, of course.
> 
> I have a scarf and everything.


Looks like you have a whole slew of other shit too! Not that I'm one to judge; it's embarrassing how many items I recognised from a mere glance at their spine.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol, that's Laura's bookcase. 

But mine's pretty messy, too.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2011)

My Koss 747 headphones finally arrived in the mail; now I only need an adapter to be able to use it with any modern devices.  I really am glad something like a 6.35 to 3.5 adapter even exists, and in such quantity. 

The whole situation seems pretty nonsense over there in the UK.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 8, 2011)

Respect to your lady love then. I am allowed no bookshelves in my parents house; my mum's books take up most of the ones we do have.

@Doc yes it is nonsense. It's all just stupidity which is damaging locals and regular people more than anything.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liLFDLVgaVc&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Lol, that's Laura's bookcase.
> 
> But mine's pretty messy, too.



I see you just proudly posted a picture with my underwear drawer in it. Bravo?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2011)

I have three bookcases loaded with books.  One is pretty messy but the rest are orderly enough.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2011)

My room is my house.

And it's gross.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 9, 2011)

Voynich said:


> I see you just proudly posted a picture with my underwear drawer in it. Bravo?



I'm glad you mentioned that it was your underwear drawer; I was actually silently judging you for having the messiest bed I've ever seen. Glad to be wrong.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 9, 2011)

Love the Pratchett shelf. That's good readings.

How's all my peeps? Everyone still safe out in Londontown?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 9, 2011)

sel said:


> It's kind of become a piss take really. Dave, are you from Croydon yeah? I hear that's mental down there.



I live around 200 meters from Reeves Corner Furniture. The smoke was billowing into our flat, me and Suzanne had to lock all our windows and doors. Earlier on, the 157 bus had been set on fire right outside our flat. It's absolute chaos and, for a brief moment, I actually feared for me and Suzanne's lives. I was just about to grab my stuff and run to Coulsdon

 That's my girlfriends photos taken today in the aftermath


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 9, 2011)

My cousin lives in Croydon and she was saying more or less the same. Except she was not as close to the main hub of trouble like you were.

I can't see your pictures but am sure they would be eye opening.

We can only hope tonight will be better. It's either going to go quiet or more kids will come out onto the streets in order to try and one up the police.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm interested to hear the thought from those of you in the thick of this thing. What's the motivation? I'm seeing a deluge of opinion, but what do you, people actually there, think?

Economic disparity?
Social despair?
Latent racial tension?
Disenfranchised youth?
The thrill of fucking stuff up?
Sycophantic herd behavior?
Anarchism?
Revolt?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 9, 2011)

Niabingi said:


> We can only hope tonight will be better. It's either going to go quiet or more kids will come out onto the streets in order to try and one up the police.



It's getting to a point now where the police will be told to not hold back. The moment that happens, these kids will have a shit storm hit them the likes of which this country hasn't seen since the Poll Tax riots/Brixton riots.

I'd have sympathy if they were violently protesting a noble cause, but this is just theft and violence for the sake of it. This is the first, and hopefully the only time, I'm in favour of police heavy-handiness


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 9, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm interested to hear the thought from those of you in the thick of this thing. What's the motivation? I'm seeing a deluge of opinion, but what do you, people actually there, think?
> 
> Economic disparity?
> Social despair?
> ...



It's a mix of a mob mentality and just wanting to fuck stuff up. Underlying that is a true social issue, a lost generation of kids (some of them 2nd or 3rd generation immigrants who have strayed on the wrong path) where they havent been engaged properly.

These riots were originally a response to a man who was killed in North London for firearm possession. The initial protests in Tottenham escalated to a riot. I have sympathy to this, as people wanted answers from the police whom were not willing to give them.

Now it's just madness. The majority of the looters are kids who want to use the initial issue as an accuse to riot and loot. Over the years the police have lost alot of rights (much of this is due to their own fault and an insane neo-liberal mentality that New Labour loved) and as such, there is no fear of police retaliation. Because of this, the police have only watched as all around London, copy cat riots have broken out as an excuse to steal goods from shops.

It's disgusting and down-right barbaric.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2011)

Every time I see a modern riot in western countries, I wonder what it must have been like in a widespread, focused, political riot like The Peasant Revolt or something. History marks it as a movement, but I wonder how much of it is akin to what we see today, people swept up in a sanguinary high.


Either way, sorry DM. Glad you and everyone is safe.


I'm interested to see the aftermath, and if we see the same kind of social media vigilante justice that happened a few months ago in Vancouver.


It's almost like, which MDers hometown will riot next?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm glad none of you close-by were hurt.  Though I'd imagine danger is still a reasonable threat, if somewhat declined by now.  

It would seem that these riots are never really anything more than mob-mentality; doesn't matter what the purpose or cause, as eventually it's just people using it as an excuse to commit violence and loot shit, which is a fucking shame.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2011)

Really, though... Is Graham ok?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2011)

Graham has no twitter?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, wow. Looks like he does. He barely has a website, I never expected him to have a Twitter.

It seems like half his tweets are about Telecasters.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 10, 2011)

I forgot how much I love the Venture Brothers. 

The whole series is gold.  Even the beginning, which is really just a mean-spirited Johnny Quest/Adventure Boy genre spoor, is fantastic; but the show goes from a simple parody to having just as much humor but with a fantastic cast of character development and a strong sense of story.  Fucking love it.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 10, 2011)

Goddamn fucking bullshit.


----------



## sel (Aug 11, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> It's almost like, which MDers hometown will riot next?



I think I'm winning this one, since we had Madrids main square occupied for about a month when I was there and now what's going on in London after my return here.

I think I just stir people up...


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 11, 2011)

Fire and destruction shall follow you to the end of your days, Abbas.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axeCXcMG4CM&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2011)

I recently got (and now have the correct adapter) a pair of Koss KO/747 headphones--and they're heavy.  I could train my neck with this thing, but they're pretty cool.  Wasn't really much money at all, and they're pretty fun to use.

Has a pretty heavy bass emphasis, surprisingly, as well as a strong mid-range.  They also look like I should be on a Submarine.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm stuck with a USB headset.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 12, 2011)

My long in the making death metal tribute to the sleeping gods of transcending space and time


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 12, 2011)

YOU FOOL! WHAT HAVE YOU WROUGHT?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2011)

I elected to name our new kitten Zorn since he makes weird warbling calls that sound just like Naked City-ear John Zorn. 

Dawn doesn't seem to be going for it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 13, 2011)

Make a powerpoint presentation.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2011)

Boskov, Yu... is there a way you can stop the Blender from talking about music? I's getting painful.


You either have guys like tgre, people that should be posting here but resort to childish insularity, or you have people looking for help and aren't going to get it there.


And the end result, 100% of the time, is a string of youtube videos.


Make it stop or tacitly allow me to stop it.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Boskov, Yu... is there a way you can stop the Blender from talking about music? I's getting painful.
> 
> 
> You either have guys like tgre, people that should be posting here but resort to childish insularity, or you have people looking for help and aren't going to get it there.
> ...



I've already made my point several times over with the Blender.  There hasn't been a decent music thread since Jackie specifically asked for them, and in turn responded to each of the videos and we got a discussion going.  That's it.

Every.  Single.  Thread.  All of them, invariably, are an incessant stream of projectile vomit in the form of youtube videos.  Sometimes for 4 or 5 pages, just videos and maybe a troll.  It's awful.  I've tried many a time to make something happen, but it never does.  

And yes, most of them have awful taste.  I said it; I don't regret it.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 13, 2011)

That playlist fucking owns Dave. Bad. Ass.

Yours truly greatly desires aid in tracking down the following music, as I have tapped mine resources.:

*Frygirl *- World of Rain (song)
*Ani Kyd* - Evil Needs Candy Too (album)
*Daemon *- Eye for an Eye (album)
*Fall of Olympus* - Dining on Hillbilly Cock (album)
*Just Cause* - Just Finger it Out (album)
*The Almighty Punchdrunk* - Music for Them Asses (album)

Please NFMD, You are my only hope...

Also, I have some new tunes to share soon.

Local and interesting.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 13, 2011)

Speaking of Dave's playlist, I need more Cephalectomy.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2011)

Can we make it a rule that in such threads as, say, the Intelligent Hip Hop/Rap thread and the Metal thread that you aren't allowed to post youtube links without at least a small paragraph of text?

Please?

If they die then they deserve to die; it seems more upsetting and bitter to see them as the soulless, animated corpses of better times rather than simply dead.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 14, 2011)

I am in large part to blame for this trend.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2011)

It pretty much is a rule, but no one reads sticky threads, so things like rules and already existing threads pretty much don't exist.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 15, 2011)

I heard you guys like XTC. Can you handle 9 versions of an XTC song though?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 15, 2011)

I was just talking to less about XTC the other day.


The first mixtape I made Laura had "Ballet for a Rainy Day" on it, and she didn't like it. 


But then we heard "Earn Enough for Us" in the car one day, and she liked it a lot. The moral: everyone likes XTC eventually.


Dave, I presume you're familiar with _Take Away/The Lure of Salvage_?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 17, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I was just talking to less about XTC the other day.
> 
> 
> The first mixtape I made Laura had "Ballet for a Rainy Day" on it, and she didn't like it.
> ...



XT-fucking-C. That was my shit, haha. My dad showed me them way back.

Off topic; wish I spoke French 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vVAbeQtruY&list=FLJ3xCcrnBKOs&index=4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2011)

I forgot how convincingly dark Venture Brothers got in season 4.

I also forgot how much male nudity there was from season 3 onwards.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 17, 2011)

I still need to watch that show


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2011)

One of the best shows on TV right now.

The tonal shift as it goes on becomes pretty jarring around season 3, but honestly it makes it better.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 18, 2011)

By the end of season 4 Venture Brothers has proven to have one of the the best writing teams on TV, period. The character evolution and story development is genius.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 18, 2011)

The way season 4 ended I could accept it as series finale. Shit, Dean snapping, that was just...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 18, 2011)

Speaking of best shows on TV, I just blasted through Louie and it really did live up to the laudations.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 18, 2011)

That show just keeps flooring me with each episode. I wish I could pick a moment to discuss so I don't sound sycophantic but practically every episode this season has had one of those moments.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2011)

New Primus album has a delicious... sinister quality to it.

And it's interesting to see how Les has changed playing different music styles since Primus last made an album; this is going to be fun.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 18, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> *New Primus album* has a delicious... sinister quality to it.
> 
> And it's interesting to see how Les has changed playing different music styles since Primus last made an album; this is going to be fun.



Buh...

Me want so bad I think I just had an aneurysm...


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2011)

Close to done with the first listen, but I'm really feeling this...

May be one of the best albums of the year.  It's rare to have a good album after a long break, and ever rarer to have a great album come from a decade split and subsequent reunion.  This is fucking fantastic; in fact, may be some of the best material yet.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 18, 2011)

Just pass it around.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 20, 2011)

I can get an upload for it up soonish. Let me know if you want a copy. The Last Salmon Man is probably one of the greatest Primus tracks in a long long time


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 20, 2011)

I like psychedelia.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 20, 2011)

Got listened, absorbed. Loved.

Many elements from Fungi and Foe, and Whales and Woe appear on the album, but it is unmistakably *primus *at other times.

I am love it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 21, 2011)

My thoughts on the new Primus album: I used to be a pimp but now I'm Ho'in for da man.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9N6rLfZM7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2011)

I like how RS2 has Mortar Grind on it.  I thought that would end up as a B-Side, and was terribly disappointed it wasn't on RS1; hopefully this will make up for that.  I liked RS1, but I wasn't terribly impressed by it.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 26, 2011)

Everybody surviving Irene?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2011)

It got windy here; not supposed to smack our gob until early tomorrow.

Got off work, though.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm supposed to get roughed up sometime early to late sunday, but I'm a good 60-70 miles inland, on a mountain. People are of course panicking like we haven't had hurricanes before. Start back to school on monday, though. So that should be entertaining.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2011)

Fuck, I only lived in Florida for a year and a half and this shit seems nearly trivial; it's just that no one has any idea how to deal with a hurricane this far up the coast, so everyone is going bonkers.

I'm about smack dab in the middle of N. Carolina, so we'll get some of the fallout, but I'm hardly stocking on MREs and distilled water.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it's obvious how you deal with it. You sit in your home have a cup of cocoa and watch movies until the power goes out, at which point you break out the monopoly or even a good book.

I'm starting to suspect news media is trying to cause panic over the storm in order to boost ratings. :amazed


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2011)

That or pushing people into a buying frenzy.  Shit probably makes the stores a ton of money.

I've got a few good books tucked away and some candles.  <3


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2011)

have a safe weekend then Dr


----------



## Lamb (Aug 26, 2011)

my 5 years of working in super markets make me suspect you're right. :x


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like we might get smacked with a pocket of strong storms making a second pass sometime tonight.  

Stay safe, Jove.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, I survived, power outages all around, but tree damage wasn't too terrible, and no flooding. Hope everyone else is doing as well.

Also, everybody needs to download  _House of Balloons_, it's completely free, completely self-produced, and it's completely beautiful.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2011)

well you convinced me Lamb


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2011)

Some guy commented on my Les Claypool shirt and I told him to look out for the new album.

Shit was so cash.


----------



## Sid (Aug 28, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Also, everybody needs to download  _House of Balloons_, it's completely free, completely self-produced, and it's completely beautiful.



I concur. His second album/mixtape _Thursday_ not so much though.

Irene's calmed down I hear.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 28, 2011)

I met a guy wearing a Strapping Young Lad T-shirt.


----------



## Sid (Aug 28, 2011)

Did you hug him?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 28, 2011)

I was eating bbq chicken so no. Sadly I did not have time to discuss Devy as I had this debacle with my cellphone and I had to go wait for my ride.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2011)

Image spam thread?

Image spam thread.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2011)

> User: Blur or Oasis?
> 
> Cleverbot: Oasis?
> 
> ...



..........................


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

image spam thread? why, if you insist


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2011)

You can't argue with science, Jove.

Also, checking enoughempty:

6,490 all time views.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2011)

We have like 30 views from some Russian site I've never heard of.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2011)

I love how I'm getting search engine hits for the blog like "project runway handlebar mustache guy," "asian guy from project runway," and "makeup handlebar mustache project runway."


And "runway models walking with backside facing the camera."


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2011)

speaking of random images


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 31, 2011)

Czech hip hop and Mongolian hip hop. I learn more about the world everyday.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I love how I'm getting search engine hits for the blog like "project runway handlebar mustache guy," "asian guy from project runway," and "makeup handlebar mustache project runway."
> 
> 
> And "runway models walking with backside facing the camera."



The highest one is the Munly and the Lupercalians album.  



The top thee (ignoring the blog name) are mine.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2011)

New review up.

I'd like to do more articles, maybe something more abstract, but I'm terrible with such things.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 1, 2011)

A five chapter sampling of my novel is up in the blender for MDer's who dare trespass there.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2011)

I will find a way to remove the Mafia games from this forum.

I will, I will.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2011)

I saw Death From Above 1979 last night

my ears still aren't working probably but it sure was worth it.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2011)

DFA sounds like type of band that would be a blast live.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2011)

It was.

The whole show was like this loud wall of loud distorted sound

it was great


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2011)

Probably up there with stuff like Lightning Bolt that make your brain drip out your years but be so very worth it all the same.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2011)

the pit was crazy twenty seconds into the first song the whole crowd was out of control and it only escalated from there

right after I went to a David Bowie night with some friends

that was rad too


----------



## Lamb (Sep 6, 2011)

On chilly, rainy days, there is nothing like curling up in bed with a cup of cocoa, a good book, and Deathspell Omega.

Damn school and responsibilities cutting in on my me time.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2011)

I found the K?n?se EP at my local bookstore and I've been really enjoying it.

That first track is both staggeringly complex and hypnotically rhythmic, and the whole EP has some fantastic atmosphere throughout--some of the better DSO songs, surely.  And killer inserts, I might add.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 6, 2011)

I must confess, the only DSO I've heard are _Fas_ and _Paracletus_, but in both albums I've found them intriguing in the fact that they actually somehow pull off extreme and manic, as well as melodic and beautiful, without sacrificing either. Which is funny, cuz the first time I heard DSO I thought they were unlistenable. 

I do have a cool record store story now. I now live near one of those indie record stores (though it's a weird one, they have almost every Ryan Adams album on vinyl, but no _In the Aeroplane Over the Sea_), and stumbled upon Estradaphere's _Palace of Mirrors_ for $2.50. Bought it without a second thought, along with a record by a Saddle Creek group I'd never even heard of.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine dabbles all over the place with used CDs, so I can find stuff (grabbed the Kenose EP there along with Fire on Fire's the Orchard, Dalek's Absence along quite a few others) that grabs all over the place.  

I suppose it depends on what they get, but they do get some cool stuff now and again.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2011)

I go to Amoeba

they have everything


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2011)

N. Carolina really has shit for any indie stores.

I go there pretty frequently, since they have books, movies and games as well.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been listening to Acid Mothers Temple for most of today

this band is rad


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 8, 2011)

So my English professor plays This Will Destroy You while we do writing exercises. I think I'm going to like this class.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 9, 2011)

Weedeater next week. In the meantime, shitload of video games.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2011)

what games you playin right now Yu


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm replaying Dragon Age: Origins.

Still need to finish Catherine and replay ZOE: 2nd Runner.

And I'm anxiously awaiting Dark Souls in October; I'm going to be glued to the PS3 for a week solid, at least, come October.  Dawn is going to hate me.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> what games you playin right now Yu



I'm playing Disgaea 1 and 4.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2011)

The Flaming Lips are headlining a huge fucking festival here in September, and Earth is playing with them.

I can't afford to go.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

how much are tickets


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2011)

They're actually not a whole lot (I think like 75 for the whole 3 day event) but I don't have the ability to take off work (as well as help Dawn with her work), so it wouldn't really work out regardless.  

Still.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 14, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The Flaming Lips are headlining a huge fucking festival here in September, and Earth is playing with them.
> 
> I can't afford to go.



Sell your kidneys.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

damn Dr that really sucks

call out or something

This was the same with Coachella and a bunch of other music festivals for me


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 14, 2011)

I have so many shows coming up in November, I expect tp miss most of them. 

I had better be able to catch *Enslaved *in October though.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2011)

I need to start looking up more of these bands hitting NC; there's a surprising few.

Also, on a completely and utterly unrelated note, I decided to start rewatching Spongebob seasons 2-3 and I'd forgotten how clever that stupid show could be--I was laughing through most of episode I watched.  It's a shame it's such a sterile and boring show now.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2011)

My fucking god, and it's in Asheville.

Fuck this gay earth.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2011)

I am willing to donate a little bit so that you can go

cause its really sucks to not be able to go see a show that good


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 15, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need to start looking up more of these bands hitting NC; there's a surprising few.
> 
> Also, on a completely and utterly unrelated note, I decided to start rewatching Spongebob seasons 2-3 and I'd forgotten how clever that stupid show could be--I was laughing through most of episode I watched.  It's a shame it's such a sterile and boring show now.



Because they only wanted to run four seasons.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2011)

I know; the movie was supposed to be finale to the series, but you know Nickelodeon.

They don't when to end a good thing gracefully.

Lost all the original writers, filled it up with a bunch of terrible, sterile jokes and completely neutered it of any humor aimed above 7 year old minds.  For shame, really.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I am willing to donate a little bit so that you can go
> 
> cause its really sucks to not be able to go see a show that good



That's pretty awesome of you, but that's a lot of fucking money, haha.  I'd need a lot of donations.

Had I the money, I'd totally spring for that VIP pass.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 16, 2011)

Just came back from a night of sludge.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 16, 2011)

So I ran a report on my music collection yesterday via MediaMonkey

Turns out I now have 256 days of non-repeating music. Boss 

Also, going to Roadburn and Primus for 2 nights in April. OOOOH YEAH!!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 16, 2011)

Holy shit dave.

Fuck my body hurts. Four bands in one night is more than I've ever endured but four sludge bands pounding booming rhythms into my out of shape flesh. I can't stay asleep.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 16, 2011)

destroy_musick said:


> So I ran a report on my music collection yesterday via MediaMonkey
> 
> Turns out I now have 256 days of non-repeating music. Boss
> 
> Also, going to Roadburn and Primus for 2 nights in April. OOOOH YEAH!!!



Having recently done the same, I can say as of yesterday, I had 219 days of continuous non-repeating music...

We has much music. Tesia is trying to get tickets to see *Neil Gaiman* and *Amanda Palmer* on the 6th of Nov, today. I hope she manages, the tickets are reasonable (under $40) but seating at the Vogue is limited, and the pre-sale tickets Gaiman linked, sold out in like 12 seconds or something ridiculous.

Also, need to find a way to afford to catch *Enslaved/Alcest* in October, *Gwar, They Might Be Giants/JoCo, Napalm Death* in November...


----------



## Lamb (Sep 16, 2011)

Catatonik said:


> Having recently done the same, I can say as of yesterday, I had 219 days of continuous non-repeating music...
> 
> We has much music. Tesia is trying to get tickets to see *Neil Gaiman* and *Amanda Palmer* on the 6th of Nov, today. I hope she manages, the tickets are reasonable (under $40) but seating at the Vogue is limited, and the pre-sale tickets Gaiman linked, sold out in like 12 seconds or something ridiculous.
> 
> Also, need to find a way to afford to catch *Enslaved/Alcest* in October, *Gwar, They Might Be Giants/JoCo, Napalm Death* in November...



what does Neil Gaiman do live? o.O


----------



## delirium (Sep 16, 2011)

Lamb said:


> what does Neil Gaiman do live? o.O



He plays the banjo. It's quite fantastic.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 16, 2011)

With Amanda Palmer accompanying on piano?


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 17, 2011)

Lamb said:


> With Amanda Palmer accompanying on piano?



and other instruments. Also Gaiman does some vocals:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbz17SObzVM[/YOUTUBE]

Tickets purchased! Stoked!

This is one of those years I will be able to look back on, and say: That was a good fucking year!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2011)

New article/review up on EE.

Dabbles in intrigue of fan defending/defaming albums, but it's mostly a review.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 22, 2011)

i miss you MD.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 22, 2011)

it missed you too


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2011)

Not even Jove posts anymore.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSkocU5YsHU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Herp Derp


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 25, 2011)

Life on my end has gotten increasingly busy; plus, via Facebook, I have most people I talk to on here (also with the aid of MSN). Frankly, I still poke my head in here, but so little have I to add right now...

Also, I have become overly attendant to Twitter and Tumblr of late, which eats up much of my internet time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 25, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Not even Jove posts anymore.




I don't even have time to listen to music right now.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2011)

This amuses me to no end and I need to hear it;

Everyone does, just once.



> David Fricke of Rolling Stone heard at least two of the songs from the project in June 2011—"Pumping Blood" and "Mistress Dread"—and described their sound as a "raging union of [Reed's] 1973 noir classic, Berlin, and Metallica's '86 crusher, Master of Puppets."



I mean, come on.  Either it's so far up it's own ass it's hilarious or it's, against all odds, interesting enough to warrant more than a single listen and you enjoy it.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 26, 2011)

So I guess it's supposed to be Lou Reed's ingenuity meets Metallica's sonic edge? No way it isn't horrible. :x


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2011)

20 MINUTE CLOSING TRACK

Solid gold.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2011)

Link removed

It's like Post-Moderism had a child a washed up producer.   My God.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 26, 2011)

He lost me when he said "beautiful Toronto" and called the two shitty looking building in the back "cool".


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2011)

You mean those formless grey cubes in the background?

Yeah.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 26, 2011)

I sometimes wish Frank Lloyd Wright never destroyed architecture.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2011)

Draconian is chic.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 27, 2011)

Actually really enjoying the new La Dispute.

Seems... more focused, tighter.

I don't normally get into overt histrionics (for which, obviously, they're famous) but the end of King Park was a goosebumps moment, man.  That fucking chorus.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Buskuv (Oct 3, 2011)

My fucking God.

I've been in love with My Own Private Alaska since their debut album, and I love them for their abandonment of musical tropes and blatant embrace of harsh contrast, but their album The Red Sessions is fucking brilliant.  And it has the advantage (I suppose) of being much more accessible than the others.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

were r u md?


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 7, 2011)

shhh, some of us are trying to sleep!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2011)

did anyone see the Scorsese documentary on George Harrison?  It was really good.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 7, 2011)

I fucking need glasses. My eyes are fucked in half.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 8, 2011)

Told someone about Arnocorps today and I was asked in return if I had heard of Austrian Death Machine. I said no, but that I'd look them up.




...




I might have to avoid talking music with this guy again, no matter how much he loves Husker Du, etc.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 8, 2011)

Austrian Death Machine, when compared with ArnoCorps, are fucking awful.

ADM seem to actually take the piss out of Arnie's machismo, where as ArnoCorps celebrate it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel no joy in their work. 

ArnoCorps have also proven to be an all-time contender for "most committed to a joke."


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 8, 2011)

on that note, new Arnocorps album next year! WOO!!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

The Dark Souls OST is pretty fucking awesome, actually.

Fan of the game or not, it's some prime shit.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been on turntable.fm all fucking day. If they would find a way to let people outside the US in, we could have a pretty awesome MD room.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

it doesn't let people outside the US work?  I thought the only requirement was to have a mutual facebook buddy to register


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 9, 2011)

My fiancee tried and she couldn't get it. She told me that's what the message said: unavailable outside the US. I'm guessing licensing balderdash.


----------



## delirium (Oct 9, 2011)

There's a chance I'm going to be able to set up a live session with Melt Banana at my station.

I appear just to gloat.

See you next year


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm gonna see them live again next month.  I can't wait


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2011)

delirium said:


> There's a chance I'm going to be able to set up a live session with Melt Banana at my station.
> 
> I appear just to gloat.
> 
> See you next year



And a four-days-late fuck you, Del.


----------



## sel (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm saving all my fuck you's at the moment for Moe haha.

And on a randomly coincidental note, Caribou's old PhD supervisor is currently teaching me algebra. The guy is bloody mental (But in a good prefessorish way thoguh). I think it explains Caribou's music.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2011)

Fuck all of you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 14, 2011)

Parts & Labor go on indefinite hiatus.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 14, 2011)

so I met with Moe the other day in London. We got very drunk. But more importantly, Moe should be able to get me press passes for big name grindcore gigs


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2011)

Mow has a gift for getting anyone to like him.

The guy talks, regularly, with some (relatively) big names in all kinds of music spheres, so he would be the man to know regarding that stuff.  I'd love to meet Mow; hell, I'd love to meet most all of the MD at some point, I'm just poor.

I still haven't heard new Parts and Labor.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2011)

being poor sucks :[


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 15, 2011)

JOHN ZORN CHRISTMAS ALBUM WITH MIKE PATTON


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2011)

FUCK YES

Also:



From the EnoughEmpty blog.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 17, 2011)

Guys, seriously, either get on turntable.fm or find a place where we can spin for each other.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm on turntable.fm

let's schedule a time and channel when we can all join


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome. I'm usually in the Classy Japanese & More or Common People Are People rooms.

I'll make a Music Department room when we figure it out.


----------



## Sid (Oct 19, 2011)

s'appening lads

so I only just heard about this new nujabes album coming out. Just in time to make #1 album of 2011? I think so.

oh and who's seen this:



xoxoxo


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2011)

I JUST JOINED TURNTABLE

WHAT DO I DO NOW


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 22, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I JUST JOINED TURNTABLE
> 
> WHAT DO I DO NOW




You show up to chat rooms and play stuff. I'm not sure if I can just add you... I think we need to be in the same room and then "fan" each other. Then you get an email notification whenever we start spinning.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2011)

it would be easiest just to make a room then have us all show up then we can just add each other


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah.

I guess I signed up using Facebook as I saw no other way of doing so.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2011)

that's the only way you can sign up actually


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2011)

Then I'm in the clear.

But you will know my true name!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2011)

the secrecy is gone O:


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2011)

My mystique.  

If my work schedule weren't so haphazard things might be easier; still, sounds fun as hell.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2011)

yeah it's cool just to check it out every now and then and see what people play


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 24, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Guys, seriously, either get on turntable.fm or find a place where we can spin for each other.



I would love to, but Turntable hates Canadians right now...


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys. What's up?


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 28, 2011)

My brother and his epic bassface at Outlook festival. Gets me everytime


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 28, 2011)

Dose mutton chops.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 29, 2011)

Link removed

New immortal technique. It's legit to link this, because it's a free album. Best shit he has ever done. By far and above.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 31, 2011)

Found volumes 2 and 3 of the original release of the Cowboy Bebop OST at the Bookstore today.  There were so many others I wanted, too, but damn, grabbed them quick.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2011)

What were they doing at a bookstore lol.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 31, 2011)

The store actually sells cds, vinyl, movies, games and electronics as well as books, it's just called a Bookstore for giggles, I guess.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2011)

sounds like a legit place.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 31, 2011)

I go there regularly; they are fairly competent when it comes to pricing, but fair enough.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2011)

There are a few record stores around my campus and city.  I go there quite often but I actually haven't bought anything over the past few weeks.  The Comic book store has a exclusive grip on my money : [


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2011)

Also this weekend I went to Las Vegas won $140 in blackjack and spent large amounts of money on social night life and drinking

it was a good trip


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 1, 2011)

184.154.43.106:8065/autodj.m3u

Placeholder URL for the new webradio I'll be running. I now have 24/7 music atm. Though I'm just using an oldish electronica playlist I made a while back, check it out if you wanna test your connection!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 2, 2011)

In case anyone is interested, my local community radio station (a new one, mostly hip-hop, drum and bass, jazz, electro etc - basically 100% NO POP) has started a series about old school hip-hop. First show "is all about the early history of Queensbridge Projects Hip Hop, from Marley Marl’s Juice Crew to Nas".

omg crying 


They're definitely a good alternative station, someone I'm trying to work for.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2011)

destroy_musick said:


> 184.154.43.106:8065/autodj.m3u
> 
> Placeholder URL for the new webradio I'll be running. I now have 24/7 music atm. Though I'm just using an oldish electronica playlist I made a while back, check it out if you wanna test your connection!



Streaming and happily swaying to *Johnny Cash* - I Hung My Head...


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 4, 2011)

Episode 66 with Joongki is out is the radio URL

Going to be doing a show tomorrow night if people are keen!


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 5, 2011)

first show is streaming now for anypne interested  just paste the above URL into your media player of choice and enjoy!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2011)

Been streaming for a while now. 

New mic purchased, extremely excited to do the show again!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 6, 2011)

Taste level of the threads these days are pretty dreadful...


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 6, 2011)

When the tenants vacate the lot, the vermin take up residence.


----------



## olaf (Nov 8, 2011)

oh hello


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2011)

Starting up the Prophets Soapbox radio show again tonight; Details to come


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 8, 2011)

Dawn and I are watching Teen Titans because we found the first two seasons cheap at FYE and the I had no idea Henry Rollins did one of the villain voices.  

I laughed so hard.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2011)

What the shit? Really?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 8, 2011)

The episode Fractured has a villain named Johnny Rancid--voiced by Henry Rollins.

Not even kidding.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2011)

I need to revisit this episode


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2011)

So what do you guys think about Detroit giving the fuck off to Nickelback? I lol'd.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2011)

I really can't think nice things about Detroit.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2011)

The only good thing to come out of Detroit was The Stooges


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 10, 2011)

really? _really?_

John Lee Hooker
Stevie Wonder
The Temptations
Aretha Franklin
Diana Ross
Marvin Gaye
Martha & the Vandellas
Smokey Robinson
Mary Wells 
The Supremes
Nolan Strong
Andre Williams
Nathaniel Mayer
Derrick May
Kevin Saunderson
Juan Atkins
Negative Approach
Degenerates
Alice Cooper
The White Stripes
Eminem

to name a few others. This 'music' section still shocks me day after day


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2011)

I stand by my decision

:|


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2011)

Detroit may be Fallout in real life but they know shitty music when they hear it.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2011)

I wasn't being serious


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2011)

Motown is serious business.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2011)

Obviously

oh well

I'll make sure not to make fun of Detroit again


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vvRkJzVQBP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 10, 2011)

destroy_musick said:


> really? _really?_
> 
> John Lee Hooker
> Stevie Wonder
> ...



Oh, it has great music.

That doesn't make it a good city, though.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 10, 2011)

It's a depressing city, in a depressing state.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 10, 2011)

Lamb said:


> It's a depressing city, in a depressing state.



Speaking of which, I need reccs, MD.  Kill my hope.  Gimme some seriously depressing, dark stuff- genre notwithstanding.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2011)

If they ever make a Fallout Movie they cannot make anywhere but Detroit.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm going to see Boris on Saturday

I'm excited :}


----------



## Salem (Nov 11, 2011)

Is there a thread for discussing live performances? A place to post pictures, videos, set information, etc?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 11, 2011)

destroy_musick said:


> really? _really?_
> 
> John Lee Hooker
> Stevie Wonder
> ...




And I'm shocked that you didn't list MC5. Flog yourself, Mr. Webb.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 11, 2011)

Numinous said:


> Is there a thread for discussing live performances? A place to post pictures, videos, set information, etc?



We have this thread: .


But you can make a Live Music Thread. If one exists, it probably wasn't very memorable because I can't recall one.


----------



## Salem (Nov 11, 2011)

I was actually more interested in reading reviews and anecdotes, because, as I'm ashamed to admit, I've never been to a concert before. I'm preparing for next week when I'll be traveling to Montreal to see M83. But thank you!


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 11, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Speaking of which, I need reccs, MD.  Kill my hope.  Gimme some seriously depressing, dark stuff- genre notwithstanding.



Get all of the albums by Matt Elliott.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2011)

NEW SOIL & PIMP SESSIONS ALBUM

Edit: dat opening track


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 13, 2011)

Sleeve is finally finished! 2 and a half years flew by D:


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you ready to pirate?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2011)

I saw Boris last night

it was everything I hoped it would be :]


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 13, 2011)

I want to punch you in the face. I am mad jealous.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sorry Yu

see them when they tour again


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2011)

The best part of the show was how midway through they would weave in and out of Feedbacker and insert other songs in there.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 13, 2011)

They never come to my neck of the woods.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 17, 2011)

I have finally decided what my grindcore album will be about.  The everyday happenings of a retired couple. Now to go get the tools.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 19, 2011)

New ArtOfficial.

Joviality! 

Is it just me or is anyone else disappointed that (largely) the only female guest appearances on Hip Hop albums are just to croon, most often poorly, some RnB chorus lines on the hook of the song?  Jesus.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 19, 2011)

I usually don't think about it. But I haven't had enough hip hop lately. Hip hop is more a man's game than any genre I know.

Anyway, just downloaded new Animals As Leaders. Gonna spin it a little later.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> New ArtOfficial.
> 
> Joviality!
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else disappointed that (largely) the only female guest appearances on Hip Hop albums are just to croon, most often poorly, some RnB chorus lines on the hook of the song?  Jesus.



Jean Grae, Apani B, Dessa and Kay Flay are my personal 4 fave female emcee. Nobody asks them to just croon.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh, I'm not saying there are no good female rappers--far from it.

It is unfortunate, however, that whenever I see a female name listed in the "ft." part of the title, I can count on some half-baked female vocals to sing something in the song.  Damn shame.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2011)

Something of Interest

I want this so so sosososo bad, but it's like over a hundred dollars in USD.

I hate being poor.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 22, 2011)

It's 75 bucks. Want but no money for music.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2011)

US is sold out.

Only place selling it is in the UK, and it's in GBP--ergo, like 125 bucks in the US.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2011)

fuck man I feel your pain


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 22, 2011)

I saw Steve Ignorant (of Crass fame) perform his last ever set of Crass songs on Saturday in his home turf of London.

The special guests who performed 2 songs with him were none other than Penny Rimbaud and Eve Libertine (they performed Do They Owe Us A LIving and Hero)

Easily the most important point in my life in regards to my relationship with music. Anyone who knows me (and even glances at my listening habits on last.fm, or even glances at my avatar) knows Crass and anarcho-punk has been a major part of my life for a long time. It has influenced my politics, my life outlook and my attitudes towards different issues. I will admit now that seeing Steve Ignorant cry as he tried to sing his final ever verse (the final verse to Bloody Revolutions [the song in my signature]) moved me terribly. I cried with him. The emotion and the final understanding of what punk music is and should always be hit me like a ton of bricks. The entire Steve Ignorant set was complimented with pictures fans had submitted of themselves as punks in the height of the anarcho movement (1978 - 1986) and then finally faded into pictures of modern punks and protest movements (the UK student riots/protests, the Occupy movement etc etc)

The entire experience summed up why I love punk perfectly. Punk (and music in general) has the power to change this world for the better or worst. It taps into something primal within us all, often forgotten or dumbed down by the horrors of the abuses of musical science. It moves us, influences us, inspires us. It can challenge governments and worldly perceptions. It brings together people of all backgrounds and walks of life in ways that religion has always envied.

This is why I love music and why I am so proud and humbled to have seen one of the most important forward thinking and influential bands of the 20th century finally close their book. But they didn't close it on a sour or sad note, but a happy and optimistic one, handing the torch movement to the next.

Heh, as you can tell, seeing Crass/Steve Ignorant was such a spiritual experience and I knew spilling all this out would be best heard here


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 22, 2011)

I hope I can get some meaning like that eventually. The closest I came to that was when I shook Michael Gira's hand and that was nothing like what your describing.  That post makes me feel young Dave; like I was born a week ago.


----------



## tgre (Nov 28, 2011)

Have been messing around with LSDJ for a while now (with an emulator)

Ordering a gameboy and flash cart off of eBay

and maybe some extra equipment as well (mixer, syncer, mods)

Gonna kickstart my passion for chiptunes.

wish me luck MD.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 28, 2011)

chiptuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuune. My brother had a setup like this a long time ago (went by the name Senor Marco Marcel and DJ Sector 7G). I believe there is a HUGE chiptune community out there for aspiring artists


----------



## tgre (Nov 28, 2011)

There is actually a massive chiptune community!

Well, not massive, but its extremely active and it makes you think that something is always going on... and most of the time it is.

I'm sure some of you must have heard of the Blip Festival... well since its usually played in NY and Tokyo most chiptune enthusiasts don't get to reach it much.

BUT

BLIP FESTIVAL IS COMING TO MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA IN FEB 2012

FUCK YEAH

I AM SO GOING

Also I'm totally digging your brother's work. He's got a fan in me now.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2011)

I saw Melt Banana last night

my neck still hurts and I'm still sore.  I think my ears are still ringing

fuck that was a good show


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 29, 2011)

They're still on my list of must-see bands. Missed a chance to see them perform with Anal Cunt in London a few years back. Regret that now as I'll NEVER get to see AxCx now


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 29, 2011)

Anal Cunt were in town less than a month before Seth Putnam died. It's like a fucking knife.


----------



## Salem (Nov 30, 2011)

Has anyone compiled a list of their favorite albums of 2011 yet?


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 30, 2011)

We still have December to go through yet ;P


----------



## Salem (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, that's true, but I couldn't prevent myself from creating one last night.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

Are there any releases that look interesting for December?


----------



## Salem (Nov 30, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 30, 2011)

Numinous said:


> Has anyone compiled a *list* of their favorite albums of 2011 yet?



You're going to summon Jove.

As per the question:

I have and I haven't; I usually have two lists, one for new releases this year and one for new discoveries this year, but they're so lopsided (especially this year's new releases) I don't think it's ready for show.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2011)

I usually wait till the first week of January so I can catch up on key releases I missed out on.  I will probably also revisit albums I listened to earlier this year


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 1, 2011)

whats been going on guys?


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 1, 2011)

nought much, the MD is slowing down to a deathly crawl

In other news, I submitted a review for the Crass/Steve Ignorant gig to an arts magazine. Let's hope it gets published!


----------



## Voynich (Dec 1, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You're going to summon Jove.



Summoning requirements now include the ritual sacrifice of a Yankees fan and a 
Pitchfork reviewer.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 1, 2011)

Do I have to sacrifice a Jove to summon a Laura?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 1, 2011)

Five posts in one day? WTF? ZOMBIE!!!!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't say I have my faves from 2011 yet, but I have come across a LOT of good fucking albums this year. I mean, counting the tracks in my multiple best of 2011 mixes so far, 119 different albums, and I have at least two more mixes worth of stuff to put up.

So yeah, it's been a VERY good year for squirrelly music nuts.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 2, 2011)

I never can tell the difference between the albums I picked up this year from the ones that just came out this year.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been keeping track, and much help from wiki and the Zune program.

Once the new *Blend *album drops I'll have my second hip-hop mix of the year ready


----------



## sel (Dec 6, 2011)

So Davey and I slept together.

Oh yes.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

big ups to that?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2011)

sel said:


> So Davey and I slept together.
> 
> Oh yes.



Do you actually mean Davey or Dave?

There is a difference.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 7, 2011)

How much do I love you?

Starting with the two hip-hop mixes:





Then the metal:







Reggae/Afrobeat:



Punk:



Rock:



Acoustic/Electronic/Progressive:



Country:



Assorted nerdiness:



That much. All 11 mixes of 2011 tunes I have grabbed...and feel is worthy of being shared out (note *the Streets *didn't make it this year...Computers and Blues was simply bad.)


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 8, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Do you actually mean Davey or Dave?
> 
> There is a difference.



he meant both. It was the most awkard threesome the world has ever known


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

The real, burning question, though, is:

who chose the music, and what was playing?

Also, my dog lost his collar on the farm-like area on which we live; after perusing the edges of the wooded area about a quarter mile away from our house, we found that our landlord has over a dozen rusted out, ruined and mauled cars and trucks dotting the forest line--in an almost unsettling, horror-movie fashion.  Lots of bullet holes, rust and foliage.  We're hopefully going to take some pictures later--when it's a little more 'dusk' out, of course.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2011)

Love urban and rural decay photos. Decay-porn as some would call it.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm a sucker for it; so is Dawn, so it works out.

Not really a good photographer, but she is, which is why I'd love for her to have a really nice camera, but unfortunately most cost more than I pay in rent a month and I'm poor again.  Ours will suffice.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2011)

I feel that pain, and I constantly feel the limitations of my current technology. That said, I love taking pictures of decay-porn. In a world where everything we have, has to be new and shiny, the discarded and decaying fascinate me.

Incidentally, anyone looking for the new *the Blend* album?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

Got it from your Facebook message; it wasn't actually me when you sent it, but I got it.

Still have a significant backlog for albums, though.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2011)

The only reason I don't have a back-log, is being crippled and stuck at home.

Small conciliation.

The new *ArtOfficial *is pretty good; *Nujabes *was awesome, as expected.

All in all, quite happy with this years plethora of awesomeness (and I KNOW I have touched but the tip of the iceberg.)


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, the new ArtOfficial.

I like it, but it needed to grow; the second half of the album (especially the closer) is much more of what I like hearing, instead of the slower and more RnB styled (seriously, it's like a plague with every instrumental Hip Hop group) songs don't really resonate with me, and downplay the actual players.  I like it, but doesn't nearly have the impact of their debut.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm actually taking a break for a few days, from absorbing new music. I'm just going to let all the stuff I now have sink in for a while.

I'll be doing a two part (Side A/Side B) kind of mix, for my personal top 25 albums of the year in a few weeks. But unless something truly amazing drops between now and the 1st, new tunes can wit till the new year.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The real, burning question, though, is:
> 
> who chose the music, and what was playing?
> 
> Also, my dog lost his collar on the farm-like area on which we live; after perusing the edges of the wooded area about a quarter mile away from our house, we found that our landlord has over a dozen rusted out, ruined and mauled cars and trucks dotting the forest line--in an almost unsettling, horror-movie fashion.  Lots of bullet holes, rust and foliage.  We're hopefully going to take some pictures later--when it's a little more 'dusk' out, of course.



we all mutually settled on Boy's Club by Ween


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't think there has been a more perfect idea in the history of the Music Department.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HOUGDOV4x8[/YOUTUBE]
Bump


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 15, 2011)

Got my free press pass arranged for the Napalm Death gig tomorrow night :3

Looks like I'm now officially a contributor/writer for Quint Magazine!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesomeness!

Nice work Dave.


----------



## Vasco (Dec 17, 2011)

eyo, anybody knows what's that song playin?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aak1AISfLPs&list=LLbQM4DTkbs1p94w1mbKPniw&index=6&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]
Keep the place alive.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2011)

that sure was a nice song


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 17, 2011)

In the Jeff Mangum over an Avery Island.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

whenever I listen to NMH my inner hipster comes out


----------



## olaf (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone (there is a chance I won't be much online till after xmass)

also, I wonder if anyone woud be interesting with me pimping new Yelle album "Safari Disco Club"? wasn't much in pimping gme even before my b& and I wonder if i should get back into it


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2011)

'Sup, Olaf?

And, pimping has been up and down; I gave it some life a few months ago with a long string of pimps, but it's died down again. Too few views too far between.


----------



## Inertia (Dec 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> whenever I listen to NMH my inner hipster comes out


Same here..


----------



## olaf (Dec 23, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> 'Sup, Olaf?
> 
> And, pimping has been up and down; I gave it some life a few months ago with a long string of pimps, but it's died down again. Too few views too far between.


sad, so who is left from old MD days?

But do people still listen to pimps and are just to lazy to write in threads, or is dead altogether?

I also noticed that graphic section is pretty much dead too (except request&givaway, of course)


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2011)

Pretty much me, Yu and Cata on occasion.  

For the most part, everyone else is gone.


----------



## olaf (Dec 23, 2011)

dear god what happened

did IRL kicked in so hard?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2011)

Pretty much.

Mow and Mike left a long time ago; though I see both on Facebook often, so they probably just got tired of the forum and it's shitty threads. Davey swore of the MD almost a year ago.   Lamb and Jove stayed longer, but now Lamb only posts on occasion and Jove hasn't posted in here in weeks, and barely at that.  Cata comes semi-regularly, as does Yu and Dave, mainly if the convo is updated.  

I hang around like a ghost most of the time.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a semi-regular poster still. Being crippled and stuck at home is largely the driving force. 

For the most part I'm on Facebook/Tumblr/Twitter.

The Enough Empty projects died; seems to be a curse with things I start. Hah. My own fault as well though.

I have nothing against teh forums, I just get tired of the same old threads and arguments, and have found a more boisterous arena in which to irritate and enlighten.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2011)

I actually have plans to post on EE, have a few game reviews and music reviews lined up.

I've just been busy.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 24, 2011)

I've actually begun freelance work with Quint Magazine as their London music review correspondant. Good times!


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, saw that on the ol' FB.

That's pretty fucking awesome, frankly.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 24, 2011)

オイランソウ

I feel just a bit jolly now.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 25, 2011)

Saw Corey post that on his KHZ facebook page a couple of weeks back. It must be a dream come true that he ended up on a compilation with AnB


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 25, 2011)

And then there was AnB's christmas album. It made me so merry.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 26, 2011)

I really need to get some of my projects started. I've got a few websites I'm in the "concept" stage of (aka just thinking about it and not doing shit). 8tracks is getting on my mind more now, but really most of my effort in the near future is going to try and get a radio job.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 27, 2011)

Was very impressed Dave, hope that turns into something bigger 

I have been unable to mentally get my mind around a radio-show for these past few months; a combination of muscle relaxants, marijuana, pain and cabin-fever has made it difficult to sit still, or concentrate on any one project for long.

Mostly. The 4th scrapBook has been burning along quite swiftly, as sitting down to draw for 10 minutes at a time every few hours, seems to be a successful pattern. This is good; with book 3 on its way to the UK, for moe to pick up next year, I can stop dwelling on the damn thing. Lurking, with its massive heavy presence and potential to get bigger. 

A grindcore Christmas? *le sigh* well, I can't say I am surprised, just not awed. Being the Scrooge/Grinch/Guy that hates the whole christmas thing. Managed to avoid it _almost _entirely this year.

Keep that goal in sight Will, the more of us that make it into the musical media, the better the worlds musical tastes will become, however fractionally small each persons influence may be. Also, I love being able to talk about my friends in the radio-industry (or music-industry). I'm petty like that.

If EE ever picks up again, I will be shocked. It's one of those things where aspirations vastly out-shown available energy and interest. Cest la vie.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 1, 2012)

The Ben-to soundtrack is fucking amazing.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 5, 2012)

My new job is literally a media hub, and I have access to so much cool shit it's overwhelming at times; they give each employee a little milk crate (that goes in a shelf in the back) and we basically are told that as long as it fits in there (aside from some really awkward sized objects) we can hold it for up to a month if we want to get it.  It's hard to keep it empty. 

I've found books, movies, games, cds and all kinds of shit I really want, stuff I never knew about and I get so many recommendations it's ridiculous (each person really has their own area of expertise, so I I get everything from Criterion recs to 70s Soul and Funk vinyl recs) that I'm hoping I won't go crazy with it.

I've already grabbed Naked Lunch, a few console games, and like a dozen CDs (including some 25 dollar Godlfesh album that I forget the name of) and there's  always more coming in.  They allow us to pick from the unsorted, unshelved crop before anyone else, so it gets bad.  Plus they offer employee credit, instead of discount, that is accumulated every payday with some minor additions for good work, etc.

I love this place.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm jealous


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 6, 2012)

I love my friends; I'm going to be seeing *Concrete Blonde* (on te 26th) *Doomtree *(on the 28th) and *Beats Antique *(on the 29th).

So awesome.

Andrew, I am jealous; Your job sounds brilliant.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm feeling another pimping surge upcoming.

Yeah.

I may be sputtering to myself, but I get an occasional smattering of replies.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

well pass it over here I'm always interested in what you're pimping out


----------



## Shade (Jan 10, 2012)

Am I the only one shitting bricks for the At The Drive-In reunion?

Dat Coachella lineup.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm excited for the reunion and the festival

I'll probably end up going


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll never have the money for a music festival.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 11, 2012)

Try whoring. It's pretty good money. You just have to swallow your pride...


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jan 11, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> The Ben-to soundtrack is fucking amazing.



I really want that soundtrack, that show had amazing music. Where did you find it?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2012)

Catatonik said:


> Try whoring. It's pretty good money. You just have to swallow your pride...



He'd have to swallow a lot more than just his pride.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2012)

You could always just bust into Coachella

I know people that do that every year no problem


----------



## Owl (Jan 12, 2012)

Try selling drugs, it works for many people...

And hi by the way, I'm pretty new to this department.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jan 12, 2012)

I found that Ben-To soundtrack, really digging the quarter-tone piano in track 1. Good start to a probably fantastic OST


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> You could always just bust into Coachella
> 
> I know people that do that every year no problem



I have no transportation. 

Times like this make having no real life friends really hard.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2012)

Coachella is sold out

which normally I kinda would be ok with

but for some reason I get really upset when I see people that I know don't listen to music or go to concerts go "WHOOOO COACHELLA HERE I COME!!!"

it's petty but it really gets to me


----------



## Voynich (Jan 14, 2012)

Ola. sup?

Soz for not being around much. I usually just ask Jove if anything interesting is on NF and the answer is never Yes. Also, too much kids on my lawn and not enough energy to chase em off. As in Eurosonic festival was in town again and instead of buying a ticket I cursed at all the hipster beard guys in skinny jeans crowding on the sidewalk to get in and blocking my way to the supermarket.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He'd have to swallow a lot more than just his pride.



Mouthwash. It helps I am told. Also, selling drugs works, but comes with some strong potential side-effects, including incarceration, spontaneous manifestation of bullet holes, random crazy people and phone calls at all hours.

In other news: Gah, so excited. I see *Concrete Blonde* in 12 days, *Doomtree *(again) in 14 days and *Beats Antique* in 15.

Concrete Blonde is huge. I've been a fan since the early 90's, and have never had an opportunity to see them live. This is amazing (also, it's at the Rickshaw, a very personal and informal venue for a show.)

Nothing much does happen in here Laura; I personally have been keeping most of my activity contained to Facebook, Tumblr and Twitter. I pop in here, but have little to add to many conversations in my current mental state.

Also, the 4th scrapBook has been getting a fair bit of my attention, and is moving along at a right ole gallop. I'm not gonna lie; I'm getting pretty fucking good with inks.  Which is a huge change from the first book, in which I defaulted to pencil because I still feared the permanence of ink.

Been holding back on grabbing new music until Feb. I think it's time I started properly absorbing everything that's already in my new music folder. Again.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2012)

I learned that the phrase "I listen to just about everything" can summon even Jove out of his MD catatonia.

Not much really happens, though; we get some occasional poofs of activity in some threads and sometimes we get some trolls, but it's pretty dusty in here.  I still post, though.  Still post.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 15, 2012)

Wouldn't count on seeing Jove much Doc. He's is drowning in lesson plan preparations and trying to teach the dumbest kids in the North-East some basic history.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 15, 2012)

Heaven help him.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 15, 2012)

The kids are fine. The university supervisors are the problem.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 16, 2012)

Well yeah, but only because they expect your kids to perform at the same level as the well-adjusted upper-class white kids they get to practice their education theories on.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2012)

Dead dead music thread. I hate backing up my music folder. Sure 202GB isn't crushing to my TB external but that's still a hefty chunk of it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2012)

Or a serious amount.

I've been filling up with all of the CDs from work, since I can borrow them without using credit for them, and return 'em.  Nice.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2012)

I know my collection is modest compared to yours, but I've been very conservative about my music downloading recently. Mostly since I filled like half of my last external with music and slowed down my old computer with the amount of music I had been saving. 

I need a more powerful computer.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine's just under 600 gb at the moment.

Taking some more time off from downloading.

Too much.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2012)

How is everyone? I just spent $20 yesterday on a lesson the kids almost kind of nearly understood.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 4, 2012)

My back hurts. Depression is hitting me in the head. Character consistency is getting be a bitch and I have to think of a good puppet show story. I need some good sludge. A kid I tutored is going to have to go to an MRDD school and maybe that's why I'm depressed but I doubt it because I'm far too self centered to be concerned about someone else's problems.

It's good to see you're doing well.

Oh and I found some hella good prog jazz rock.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2012)

Working at a much better place and still deciding what I want to do with my life.

Current work compatriots much better than the previous, though.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2012)

New Saltillo is out.

Still listening, but I'm feeling a 'dividing line' album already in it--a lot less clean and simple hip hop breaks under clear strings and a lot more scratchy noise-inspired beats, plus a hell of a lot more dark atmosphere, with some faded out strings.  It's still Saltillo, and I fucking love it so far, but guaranteed we're going to see all the tumblr fans go away pretty quickly.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmaSF2aIxZM[/YOUTUBE]

Y'all should check this.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 11, 2012)

The murder of mine ancestors.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-17110538

because nothing says UK pride like Blur


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 21, 2012)

Speaking of Blur, Yoshi is no longer welcome here after deriding their performance on the Brit awards tonight.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2012)

...the convo has fallen to the second page. Blasphemy! In the regs absence it must stay stagnant!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2012)

Got a copy of the limited run Cowboy Bebop series, signed by Toshihiro Kawamoto and some other dude at work today.  Shit was awesome.  So much good music comes in, too.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm appalled... finding download links is so much more difficult than it used to be several months ago. I'm actually using soulseek again, godammit.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2012)

My google-fu is strong enough, though.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2012)

It is.

However, filestube works pretty well, as well as blogrolls.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm lazy

If I can't find it on Demonoid or Piratebay I give up and ask other people to do the hard work for me.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 6, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm appalled... finding download links is so much more difficult than it used to be several months ago. I'm actually using soulseek again, godammit.



I don't understand why you would move away from soulseek. If you use the rooms properly you can find almost anything


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 8, 2012)

destroy_musick said:


> I don't understand why you would move away from soulseek. If you use the rooms properly you can find almost anything



The rooms? On SS? No thank you. 

We should still make a turntable.fm room for NF...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2012)

I, too, am finding that acquiring the things I want is a more onerous task than it once was. 

/annoyance approaching despair


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 24, 2012)

Holy shit crabman! 

It's been too long.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 25, 2012)

The Krab's Google-Fu is weak.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 28, 2012)

More like lazy, out of practice, unmotivated, atrophying, etc.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah thing's have gotten harder. The Wild West of the internet is being 'tamed' by profit-mongers. The various governments do not approve of our excesses without their getting a cut.

Hah.

Good to see people still occasionally look in here.

Hi guys


----------



## jkingler (Apr 1, 2012)

All's well, Lambo-kun.  Same girlfriend, pet tortoises, been casterboarding A LOT (may not look the coolest, but incredibly fun, IMO), looking into Physical Therapy as a career. How about yourself? And all the rest of you MDers, too?

If you guys are on FB and you don't have me, feel free to send me your info and I'll add ya. I go on there more than here, as moe, Joe, Cata, etc. probably know.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 2, 2012)

What happened to mediafire? I downloaded something from it an hour ago. 

@JK I already friended you on facebook years ago.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 3, 2012)

Mediafire still works. Just not as well as it used to, since links actually get reported now.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 3, 2012)

They're not particularly good at it, though.

When they did that whole anti-index thing with Google (basically it wouldn't allow the link to work if you googled it and clicked on the link) it too like 30 minutes for the internet to figure out you could still get the file by copying the link from the list anyways.  Short of shutting it down, it's pissing in an ocean.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 21, 2012)

Feistodon? What is this? Feist covering Mastodon and Mastodon covering Feist. My mind, my body, exploding.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 21, 2012)

Record Store Day was wunderbar!  

I don't even have a record player I really still wanted Feistadon.  That was awesome.  They had some really cool stuff at our store, too, but we didn't get everything; apparently we missed out on some Sigur Ros and Tallest Man on Earth stuff.  Still, was oodles of fun.  

Our DJ was awful, though.  Our management skimped out on the DJ so we got stuck with a CDJ--on Record Store Day.  That was balls.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2012)

I have the Storm Corrosion album.  :3


----------



## jkingler (Apr 24, 2012)

Send me that Feistodon when you get it? Sounds sick. Totally unanticipated, totally wanted.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 25, 2012)

goddamn, i have been listening to storm corrosion for 2 days straight now. at first it didn't really click with me that much but it's been growing on me.

imagine a really moody and maybe somewhat folky dark ambient record with orchestral bits and wilson and ?kerfeldt on vocals and you pretty much got storm corrosion. at best it's fucking awesome but definitely not for everyone. and i can relate to some of the the comparisons to talk talk but it's still so different. i really like some of the more twisted orchestral bits, it's just so unique and different, kinda reminds me of the last minutes of sleep together. storm corrosion and ljudet innan are some of the best ambient songs i have heard in a long time.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2012)

I like it, a lot.

Someone asked, when I played it at work, if it was some Silent Hill OST.  I lol'd. Thankfully no one knew who the band was, otherwise I'd have been asked how I'd gotten the album a month early.


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone here listen to Math Rock?


----------



## Mercyful Fate (Apr 29, 2012)

Are these threads for anyone on the site? Or maybe they are only for the main people who post in this board.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 29, 2012)

This thread ain't for everybody
Only the sexy people
So all you fly mothers, get on out there and post.
Post, I said!


----------



## Mercyful Fate (Apr 29, 2012)

I will stick around anyway because I am not intimidated by forum old-timers.

You can call me KC.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey, CK!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 30, 2012)

We like Maths Rock. Which bands are you on about, mate?


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 30, 2012)

I still live. Worry thy precious souls not.


----------



## Buskuv (May 8, 2012)

Broadrick never, ever lets me down.

All kinds of goodies;

waiting for the new Blood of Heroes, just starting to delve into Techno Animal and his new album under the moniker JK Flesh is absolutely awesome.  And new Godflesh, soon.  Oh yes.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 9, 2012)

I'm waiting for Ne Obliviscaris in my mail box. It's the first thing I ever ordered online.


----------



## Lamb (May 9, 2012)

absolutely delightful.


----------



## Catatonik (May 11, 2012)

Loving the holy shit out of the new *Diablo Swing Orchestra*, though the first track feels bland to me, the rest of the album really opens up and lets loose.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2012)

The last track is my favorite; I hope they start trying new things with their sound.

Obviously they have a shtick and it works well for them, but a lot of the previous album was just Swing music with a distortion petal.  They can do better.


----------



## EJ (May 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x30jgxnfBzM[/YOUTUBE]

Favorite song from them.


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2012)

Holy shit, since when did Henry Rollins have a show on Animal Planet?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 18, 2012)

The bloody fuck?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 20, 2012)

Woah.... new Protomen album that's entirely made up of Queen covers.


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2012)

I don't like Queen covers.

They either try to sound exactly like Freddie or have goofy vocals replace them.


----------



## Yoshi (May 20, 2012)

I'm finding myself listening to a lot of My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic fan generated music.


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2012)

Yoshi...

No...


----------



## Lord Yu (May 20, 2012)

Yoshi said:


> I'm finding myself listening to a lot of My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic fan generated music.


----------



## EJ (May 20, 2012)

Do you guys know Chuck Brown died. Pioneered GOGO.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 20, 2012)

Yes, I knew that. May he rest in peace. Heard it on the radio Thursday.


----------



## Yoshi (May 20, 2012)

Dr, I want to have sex with your sig. Who is she?


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2012)

How Japan views Witchblade.

Looks better, imo.


----------



## Yoshi (May 21, 2012)

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuch better


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey peeps.

This is me repping for the old-school MD'ers. Those still with us, like Yoshi and Yu and Jove...and those who have passed on into the great empty RL, such as Arty teh colin and our favourite trollz.

We remember you.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2012)

who's pourin the liquor out for them


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 6, 2012)

I emptied a can of Red Bull in Arty's memory.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 6, 2012)

Finally got my Ne Obliviscaris CD.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 6, 2012)

> In the meantime he seems to have enjoyed Asia a fair bit more than he likes his homeland, England, nowadays. In a statement on the Morrissey fansite True to You, Morrissey called Japan "the most finely perceptive culture" with a "civility unlike anywhere else on earth," celebrating the country's record stores and vegetarian options in restaurants. "American could never catch up," Morrissey wrote, "and England could never be in the race in the first place."



Good gravy, just how stupid _is_ Morrissey?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh lawdy! Has Morissey gone weaboo?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 6, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Good gravy, just how stupid _is_ Morrissey?



He's a liberal Glenn Beck; spouts some of the most asinine nonsense, but it gets him attention.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 10, 2012)

My headset got invaded by sound hating ghosts.


----------



## less (Jun 12, 2012)

Convo Thread #61? 

I could've sworn we stopped numbering these like, five years ago. Good to see some old farts still around.

In other news, they took away my mod lounge access. Very, very understandable, considering how long I've been away, but still


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2012)

Dan is back posting, I'll bet he'd give you back mod-lite powers lickety-split.

Also, 'sup less?


----------



## less (Jun 12, 2012)

Re-occupied, re-girlfriended, still writing pop songs. Still listening to music. Have you heard the new Spiritualized? I've been avoiding it since I feel I need to free up some time. Talking of freeing up time, have you heard the new Motorpsycho? Jeez-lew-eeze. (and yeah, maybe, but I'd feel like an asshole asking, and besides, there's probably a shit-ton of new mods in there that wouldn't be happy with some guy they don't know browsing through their cloaked beezewax)


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2012)

There's a new Spiritualized out?

man I've been out of the loop


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2012)

New Motorpsycho is AOTY material, it is.

Haven't gotten around to Spiritualized, though.


----------



## less (Jun 12, 2012)

Split critical reception! That's a good sign.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2012)

If mixed means 80s or up across most of the board, mayhaps.

Usually, when I pitchfork gives it a really low number, I give it a whirl.


----------



## less (Jun 12, 2012)

Pitchfork says 8.8... Might not be for you, then. but wtf. I'm spinning it now! Done!


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2012)

We got promo copies at work.

Maybe I'll rip that bad boy in FLAC.


----------



## less (Jun 12, 2012)

Past the second track now. 8:51 long. Not impressed so far. I _think_ I hear what he's going for, but if that's it, he's not hitting it.

EDIT: Damn, I couldn't even make it through the whole thing today. That second track like is a reverse "I Think I'm In Love", in that it spends seven minutes getting to one minute of good stuff, instead of the other way around.


----------



## God (Jun 12, 2012)

whatever happened to that delirious guy


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sorry, Less.

At least Motorpsycho keeps getting better.

And Del posts in the Blender, too.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 20, 2012)

awrite geeza's and geezettes


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, sorry, but less' take on the new Spiritualized is completely backwards.


Summer still sucks, by the way.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2012)

This heat is offensively gross.

I hate Summer.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 28, 2012)

It's a breezy and even rainy summer here, interspersed with days that are damn near perfect.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 29, 2012)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 29, 2012)

Dead from drug overdoses they took at a secret MD party you weren't invited to.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2012)

balls.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello. I'm still alive (not surprising since I don't typically get invite to parties).

I'm curious, anything jaw droppingly necessary get released this year yet? Been really slow on getting musics. Mostly been going through what I have and listening to stuff that I didn't when it came out.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2012)

Really, really enjoying Storm Corrosion.


----------



## EJ (Jun 30, 2012)

Have you guys heard "peace sells"

rep to the person who knows what band made the song.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 1, 2012)

...soooo, you are testing us with a Megadeth song?

Neat. (Bout Who's Buying?)

The only thing I have over-dosed on lately is information...


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2012)

Was it Nickleback?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2012)

Cata, you still got Warsawpack in 320?

I'm rebuilding my collection.


----------



## Aldrick (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey, going to be a looooong shot, but does anyone still have that "Mapping Your Dreams" thing archived anywhere?

I think it may have died in 2010-ish.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 17, 2012)

Link removed

Great music group, if you guys like this kind of music.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 30, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Cata, you still got Warsawpack in 320?
> 
> I'm rebuilding my collection.



I am pretty sure I do. Or not. I seem to have 128 rips. I will be needing to fix that...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 20, 2012)

So, I mentioned long ago how the Vera Groningen, the music hall near Laura, makes these amazing art prints for each show (done by the art school laura JUST GRADUATED FROM BY THE WAY).

I was looking for some, and I came across one on ebay that was from a Swans show a few years ago. Thought I'd pass this along. Unfortunately, it's not original, but it's still pretty cool.


----------



## Salem (Sep 22, 2012)

It may be the result of me having a more demanding schedule this year, but I feel like I've been exposed to significantly fewer (and less diverse) albums than I was last year. This is what I've listened to and enjoyed so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 



In descending order:


_The Seer_ | *Swans*
_Slaughterhouse_ | *Ty Segall*
_WIXIW_ |* Liars*
_Bloom_ | *Beach House*
_The Idler Wheel..._ | *Fiona Apple*
_Celebration Rock_ | *Japandroids*
_Sweet Heart, Sweet Light_ | *Spiritualized*
_BBNG2_ | *BadBadNotGood*
_Cancer 4 Cure_ |* El-P*
_Kindred_ |* Burial*
_R.I.P._ | *Actress*
_Beams_ | *Matthew Dear*
_Clear Moon _| *Mount Eerie*
_1999_ | *Joey Bada$$*
_Devotion_ | *Jessie Ware*




Does anyone have any recommendations for me?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 4, 2012)

_Alcest, Mark Lannegan, Public Enemy, Ani Difranco, Anti-Flag, the Real McKenzies, Motorhead, Nas, Killing Joke, Cancer Bats, Fear Factory, Aesop Rock, Testament_, have all dropped pretty awesome shit so far...


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2012)

As well as Converge, Godspeed You! Black Emperor (no, really), A Forest of Stars, The Souljazz Orchestra, Motorpsycho, Those Poor Bastards.

Good fucking year.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 4, 2012)

This is my top 10 as well as some other releases that I think is either good or really good, but not good enough to challenge the top-10:

1. Sigh - In Somniphobia 10/10
2. Alcest - Les Voyages de l'?me 10/10
3. Les Discrets - Ariettes oubli?es... 10/10
4. Necromancy - Ananta Aradhana 9,5/10
5. Satan's Satyrs - Wild Beyond Belief! 9,5/10
6. Dordeduh - Dar De Duh 9/10
7. Gouge - Doomed to Death 8,5/10
8. Hail Spirit Noir - Pneuma  8,5/10
9. Deathhammer - Onward to the Pits 8,5/10
10. Mgla - With Hearts Toward None 8,5/10

Aussit?t Mort - Nagykanizsa 8/10
Burial - Kindred 8/10
Aura Noir - Out to Die 8/10
Bosse-De-Nage - III 7/10
Addaura - Burning for the Ancient 7,5/10
Vattnet Viskar - Vattnet Viskar 7,5/10
Suis La Lune - Riala 7/10
Air - Le voyage dans la lune 7/10
Susanne Sundf?r - The Silicone Veil 8/10
Capa - Shallow Towers 7/10
Tempest - Solace 7,5/10
Wildernessking - The Writing of Gods in the Sand 7,5/10
Diskord - Dystopics 8/10
Witchtrap - Vengeance Is My Name 7,5/10
Martyrd?d - Paranoia 7,5/10

And I always forget to mention lots of good releases. I'm shitty at remembering exactly which year they came out, so there's even more than that.

Edit: added score as well.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a hard time believing anything will top Swan's The Seer for me this year.


----------



## Salem (Oct 4, 2012)

Catatonik said:


> _Alcest, Mark Lannegan, Public Enemy, Ani Difranco, Anti-Flag, the Real McKenzies, Motorhead, Nas, Killing Joke, Cancer Bats, Fear Factory, Aesop Rock, Testament_, have all dropped pretty awesome shit so far...



Thank you for the recommendations.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Godspeed You! Black Emperor (no, really)



The opening track, _Mladic_, is absolutely colossal. It was such a treat to wake up to after exhausting myself studying Organic Chemistry. 



Lord Yu said:


> I have a hard time believing anything will top Swan's The Seer for me this year.



So do I. Yesterday I received my deluxe copy in the mail (which unfortunately, _isn't_ pressed on 180 gram vinyl) as well as a ticket to their show in Montreal on the 26th. I'll admit, I'm slightly terrified.

Also, for anyone who's interested, here are some photos I took at a Radiohead show in Boston earlier this year:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 5, 2012)

I forgot to mention Glen Check's "Haute Couture" on my list. A top-10 album for sure. The album is really, really good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKSv0rxbduM[/YOUTUBE]

French Virgin Party is one of the top tracks this year. Ceeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-catchy!


----------



## Salem (Oct 8, 2012)

In continuing the discussion of _Godspeed You! Black Emperor_: the stream for "Allelujah! Don't Bend! Ascend" can be found here.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2012)

Bring it back!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 9, 2012)

It has return!


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 10, 2012)

Salem said:


> In continuing the discussion of _Godspeed You! Black Emperor_: the stream for "Allelujah! Don't Bend! Ascend" can be found here.



I really need to listen to it more.

I loved it the times I heard it, but all of their music tends to need multiple listens to fully digest, since it's really layered music.  It's still amazing how sonically aggressive it is.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 13, 2012)

checking in. been much too long


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

Yo!

What's up, bro?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 14, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yo!
> 
> What's up, bro?



not much. been snooping around this place a lot lately. 

still want to know what you've been spinning lately 


also been making lots of music -> 

speakers going bammer


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmm, well, a lot of shit, really.

Depends on what you're looking for; haven't been following Hip Hop much this year, though I did thoroughly enjoy Clams Casino's releases.

It's been a good y ear for metal and hardcore, though.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hmm, well, a lot of shit, really.
> 
> Depends on what you're looking for; haven't been following Hip Hop much this year, though I did thoroughly enjoy Clams Casino's releases.
> 
> It's been a good y ear for metal and hardcore, though.



anything you think i really need to hear, forget genre! what's the most crucial haha


and yezzir clams is that dude


----------



## Salem (Dec 15, 2012)

furious styles said:


> anything you think i really need to hear, forget genre! what's the most crucial haha



As usual I've compiled a list of my favorite albums of the year. Indulge in whomever you fancy! I'll highlight the hip-hop releases for you.

1. _The Seer_ by *Swans*
2. _Slaughterhouse_ by *Ty Segall Band*
3 _The Idler Wheel..._ by *Fiona Apple*
4. _'Allelujah! Don't Bend! Ascend!_ by* Godspeed You! Black Emperor*
5. _Bloom_ by *Beach House*
6. _Lonerism_ by *Tame Impala*
7. _Luxary Problems_ by *Andy Stott*
8. _Bish Bosch_ by *Scott Walker*
9. _channel ORANGE _by *Frank Ocean**
10. _Kindred _by *Bural*
11. _Devotion_ by* Jessie Ware*
12. _WIXIW_ by *Liars*
13. _Clear Moon _by *Mount Eerie*
14. _1999: Mixtape_ by *Joey Badass**
15. _Sweet Heart, Sweet Light_ by *Spiritualized*
16. _Until the Quiet Comes_ by *Flying Lotus**
17. _Beams_ by *Mattew Dear*
18. _In Our Heads_ by *Hot Chip*
19. _Shields_ by *Grizzly Bear*
20. _Kill For Love_ by *Chromatics*
21._ Put Your Back N 2 It _by *Perfume Genius*
22. _fIN_ by *John Talabot*
23._ good kid, m.A.A.d city_ by* Kendrick Lamar**
24. _Nocturne_ by *Wild Nothing*
25. _Celebration Rock_ by *Japandroids*
26. _Cancer 4 Cure_ by *El-P**
27. _R.I.P. _by *Actress*
28. _Portico Quartet_ by *Portico Quartet*
29. _Confess _by *Twin Shadow*
30. _Heaven _by *The Walkmen*


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2012)

furious styles said:


> anything you think i really need to hear, forget genre! what's the most crucial haha
> 
> 
> and yezzir clams is that dude



Alright, I'll get you a list.

My new place of work allows me to get lots of music from all kinds of genres, so I'm always confused as to what is new this year and what I found out about this year. It usually takes me awhile.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 15, 2012)

Excuse me, Slaughterhouse was the the Ty Segall _Band_.


----------



## Salem (Dec 15, 2012)

My apologies! The post has been modified.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 15, 2012)

So many albums came out during or near the school year, I gotta catch up before I can make an honest list. I haven't even heard the AC record in full yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm honestly surprised, but this is understandable.

Your middle name is list related.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 17, 2012)

So the sound on my computer started to freak the fuck out again. My sound card is one ornery bitch even when I'm using this USB headset. Fuck integrated cards in the ear.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

My laptop fucking died.

So I win.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2012)

I just need to last a couple more months. I'm raring to get a custom rig next go around.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 18, 2012)

People people, what did I miss lately? How's the Burial EP? Worth listening to? 

Nothing here has broken this year except my gallbladder and it's removal has left me a stomach that is incapable of processing my favorite foods. So far I've had to drop cake and icecream from the menu. Subway is probably next to go and I'm clinging on to d?nar kebab for dear life. Considering it's been 4 months...blah.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2012)

That sounds considerably unpleasant.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

New Burial is very ambient and long, in a post rock way.

And so much has broken here it is hilarious, in the most cruel kind of way; the kind that makes me want to punch babies.   Oh, and hi Lauz.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 18, 2012)

Dude, a 6 inch sub makes me an honorary member of Gwar. It's that bad.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 18, 2012)

New Burial is amazing.

And my computer broke a month ago. Hopefully it'll get fixed this christmas when I'm going back home, and talk to the guy who sold it to me.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 18, 2012)

Eh I guess Ill go request it. I'm too lazy to trawl for a dll. 

So how is everyone doing? Any good plans for Christmas/New Years?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

I get to post from my vita for the time being.

And, I need to see that GWAR outfit, then, Laura.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm afraid it's NSFL. I would but then Jove would have to ban me and we'd have something to talk about on the plane to Tallinn. Talk as in 'you will now be escorted off the plane and left in Warschaw. Have a happy New Years.'


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

You'll look back and laugh!


----------



## Voynich (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha ha ha. Yes. 

So how's modded life? Tired of it yet?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

I mod the quiet sections, so not really.

Jove has m' back.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 18, 2012)

Going back on NF always makes me feel so old. Never really know what to do here anymore.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 18, 2012)

So, Dr. Boskov, have you heard Blizaro? Your cup of tea? Progressive rock/doom metal heavily inspired by old horror films, their soundtracks (especially Goblin's soundtracks) and early doom metal. They even end their debut album with a cover of the theme to Suspiria, made by Goblin.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

Voynich said:


> Going back on NF always makes me feel so old. Never really know what to do here anymore.



I know, right? I try not to think how much of my young life was spent here since I joined, as I was in high school at the time.  Wow.



Uncle Acid said:


> So, Dr. Boskov, have you heard Blizaro? Your cup of tea? Progressive rock/doom metal heavily inspired by old horror films, their soundtracks (especially Goblin's soundtracks) and early doom metal. They even end their debut album with a cover of the theme to Suspiria, made by Goblin.



I have not, but anything Goblin influenced is ok with me.  I will look into this.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess it's fair to say that if Goblin and early 70's Black Sabbath had a love child, this would be it. The synth, dude. The synth!


----------



## Voynich (Dec 18, 2012)

Ugh, same here actually. Which is counting from the previous incarnation of NF. I've been on some form of NF since I was...17. So close to 10 years now. And going here just reminds me that there's so many old friends that faded away into the real world, that I can never find again. Too old now to debate shit, too old to go into off-topic and answer dumb questions, too old to suffer the idiots in the bathhouse, no time to do stuff in the art forum...(aka too old to do art for fun instead of money). The only reason I'm still around is because Jove is.

That said is 5ilencer still in the BH? He must be close to 40 now. It was creepy back then but it's even creepier now.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> I guess it's fair to say that if Goblin and early 70's Black Sabbath had a love child, this would be it. The synth, dude. The synth!



The Horror soundtrack vibe is always appreciated; I'd really like to see a stronger Goblin influence in a metal band even.  Make it complete with all the frilly prog instruments (Pump Organ, Violins, Cellos, Pianos, etc) and you'd have a feast.



Voynich said:


> Ugh, same here actually. Which is counting from the previous incarnation of NF. I've been on some form of NF since I was...17. So close to 10 years now. And going here just reminds me that there's so many old friends that faded away into the real world, that I can never find again. Too old now to debate shit, too old to go into off-topic and answer dumb questions, too old to suffer the idiots in the bathhouse, no time to do stuff in the art forum...(aka too old to do art for fun instead of money). The only reason I'm still around is because Jove is.
> 
> That said is 5ilencer still in the BH? He must be close to 40 now. It was creepy back then but it's even creepier now.



I'm not old enough to be jaded, I think.  Maybe.  I've lost track of too many people I didn't manage to Facebook or email before they faded into the ether of reality, so I'm trying to keep those I have now in reach, at least then I can keep from losing all contact.

I still stick mainly to my old haunts, so I'm not really any different than I was 5 years ago, save maybe the sad, sorry state of the Music Department, but that was a long time coming, I think.  I don't think we have the blood for another lap.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 18, 2012)

I think the problem with the MD was that the most vocal and active regulars never had a real bond with any of the other subforums. So we were quick to get distracted by stuff outside NF because we weren't spending all day here, which in turn led to the MD's weird high and lows. And with the lows came the leaving of people who didn't have another spot on NF to hang out in to sit it out. Well and the fact that most of us are in our late twenties/early thirties. Suddenly you have a relationship, rent, a job and all kinds of other obligations that mean you can't hang out on NF all evenings anymore. Jove is gonna find that out soon enough. His activity already drops to minimal when he's here or I'm there and that is not going to get any better when I move and he'll have to provide for 2 people.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 18, 2012)

goddamn more flashbacks. maho. @_@


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

Pssh, I heard what Jove calls his students.

This is entirely true, however.  So it goes.  We spent a long, long time here (some far longer) but ultimately things changes.  Still, a damn shame so many good people managed to slither away before I could grab them.  

I've managed to make some friends that would rival my own friends from childhood, and I'd love to meet all of them at some point--it's just that most of them live in Europe.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

Speaking of Flashbacks, mow posted on my VM a few days ago.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 18, 2012)

furious styles said:


> goddamn more flashbacks. maho. @_@



Hola. Sup?



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pssh, I heard what Jove calls his students.
> 
> This is entirely true, however.  So it goes.  We spent a long, long time here (some far longer) but ultimately things changes.  Still, a damn shame so many good people managed to slither away before I could grab them.
> 
> I've managed to make some friends that would rival my own friends from childhood, and I'd love to meet all of them at some point--it's just that most of them live in Europe.



Haha soon I'll be in Murrica land and available for in-person insults about your baby face. Perhaps I'll even go on tour =p


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

You should!

But Jove's ever mysterious face will be revealed, and the enigma shall vanish.  The same goes for me, but I can work around this, I know it.

You going to be living in Murrca or just visiting Murrca?  Last time you visited it was for Jove's family, in honor of the engagement, yes?


----------



## Voynich (Dec 18, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You should!
> 
> But Jove's ever mysterious face will be revealed, and the enigma shall vanish.  The same goes for me, but I can work around this, I know it.
> 
> You going to be living in Murrca or just visiting Murrca?  Last time you visited it was for Jove's family, in honor of the engagement, yes?



I'm hoping that come summer they'll have processed the visa application and that I can move next winter. I don't think I get to visit before that because immigrations might side-eye me if I come over while my visa is still in review. Also all out of money since I graduated. The only reason I'm still eating is because I have been deemed mentally a bit unhinged after my 2 week stint in a callcenter and thus am on sick pay until I recover.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, that would do it.

But you are right; Jove better step up his game since he's gonna have to deal with more than himself, financially.  Dawn works, so I'm OK, but I need to either take a trade or go back to school, eventually.  

The Visa shit is something I've never had to deal with, but I'm sure I will (well, Passports), at some point, since I want to venture outside the country at some point, especially to Europe and Scandinavia.  I'll bet they _love_ Americans.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm on the fence really. Either I need to bend my art into something I can make money off or I need to go back to school and study something else. Been considering going back to uni to become a large animal vet. Which will take ages because I'll need to catch up on a gazillion college level math and science classes. 

Passports are easy, just expensive. And as an American you can travel under the visa waiver agreement in most Schengen countries for up to 90 days without visa. Jove never has to get a visa to come over and we didn't need visa for Estonia either because they're in the Schengen area.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

It's easy to fall into a groove and not want to get out of it, because while I'm not really advancing anything, I'm not really destitute or in dire straights.  It would probably help if I was, but even when I was, the thoughts were more on surviving rather than improving.  I need a jolt.

That's interesting, though.  I probably won't be there for more than a few weeks, if not even less time, so that would work pretty well.  Socially, however...


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 19, 2012)

Conversation in the convo thread. I am shocked into silence.


----------



## mow (Dec 19, 2012)

If you come to Europe when I'm not there, I'll be extremely displeased androo. I know all the cool spots in Oslo, Reykjavik and Helsinki dude. We'd rock the f out of the whole continent. 

Hey L, how've you been? So sorry to hear about your gall bladder. As a subway addict (eating one now) I feel your pain. Hope this visa crap wraps up quick. Tell Jove I say hi. How's his teaching coming along?

Alex, how've you been man? what have you been up to?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 19, 2012)

Wait, there's cool spots in Oslo? Since when?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 19, 2012)

My computer is on the verge of collapse and I'm putting together plans to build a new one.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2012)

Hell fucking yes.

I'm a pretty quiet and tame guy in real life, though.  I'd kill to couch surf across Europe, despite it being somewhat unsafe to be so far from family unhinged, because fuck, I just want to see so many of you fools that I'll never have the easy opportunity.  

Spending all my trade credit at work on CD Boxsets, since they price them lower at work anyways--mostly Jazz.  Got Davis, Monk, Hancock, Coltrane, and to completely break the chain, Naked City (still Jazz--maybe), and they're not going anywhere.  Once I get my sound system up and running, I'm only using CDs and Records on it, no MP3s.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 20, 2012)

You should take me with you.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

Man, I dunno if I can swing by Ohio, man...


----------



## Voynich (Dec 20, 2012)

You should avoid Ohio. Ohio is home of the batshit crazy.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

That's Georgia, Alabama and Louisiana.


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2012)

Take that back 

Your job sounds hella fun man. How's Dawn doing? and how is Dante!!!!



Uncle Acid said:


> Wait, there's cool spots in Oslo? Since when?



Since the last time I was there for Oya fest, at least XD. Havent been since 09. Still the correct formula is Reykjavik > Helsinki = Oslo


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2012)

It is pretty shway, honestly.  I've gotten tons of awesome CDs and Books from there, all for free, basically.  Very lax place that's almost always chill when upper management isn't showing its hideous face; almost all the people that work there are pretty cool, too.

Dawn is doing well.  Business is booming.  Dante is being... well, Dante.  Goofy as every and still a bad dog when we're not home.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 21, 2012)

Gah so much to do. Have to clean my room today and possibly tomorrow, go to my mom on sunday so my dad can pick me up monday morning so we can pick up Jove from the airport and ugh *stares at the mountain of junk on the couch*. So damn tired though.... Didn't wanna buy a tree because we'll only be home for like 4 days in the next 2 weeks, and i don't have the money or the storage for a fake one so i made one out of cardboard last night. And half his presents haven't gotten here yet so i hope they'll get here before the 6th. Anyway in short, fuck christmas cause it's tiring.

And his grandmother...omfg his grandmother. Misscommunications of babel like proportions are daily because she refuses to listen or take no for an answer.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2012)

whoa Boskov is a mod

whoa this place seeing more activity in the past 3 days than it has all year

I miss this place


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Dude how've you been? How's life treating you? Androo's wall msg got me poking. I pass by everyonce and a while but always seems inactive. What have you been up to?


 Man, I want to play fetch with Dante soooo bad. so glad to hear both you and Dawn are doing so well. till infinitely.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 21, 2012)

Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay so why is channel Orange topping all the year lists? This album is bull. Only the second half is vaguely listen-able. You could have literally dropped half the tracks and still had a full album. Go design your Swedish stadium Frank Ocean, because songwriting is obviously hit, miss, miss for you. 

Kindred is good but the last song is grinding my gears with the kid voice.


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm as baffled as you are. Channel Orange barely makes the cut of "decent" record. But my fury is directed at good kid, m.A.A.d. city. In a year were Joey Bada$$, Brother Ali, Killer Miike, El-P and motherfucking Aesop Rock dropped records; that's your pic for best hip hop of the year? _fuck yooou_


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 21, 2012)

Voynich said:


> You should avoid Ohio. Ohio is home of the batshit crazy.



Ohio is the place that breeds astronauts. You're mistaking us for the aforementioned states. Though we do have our crazies.

Edit: I loved Brother Ali and El Ps albums. But I personally cannot stop listening to Good Kid Maad City.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 21, 2012)

In every single one of my hobbies, Ohio is known to be the place with the most rabid batshit people. But YMMV I guess if you're not hanging out in lolita or bjd communities.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2012)

Dante isn't a normal dog.  It's hard to play with Dante because all he wants to do is run around in that goofy, flioppy way he does and then be done.  

The Odd Future menagerie never really piqued my interest so I didn't follow the handful of splinter acts ans subsequent albums.  Hip Hop really hasn't done much for me this year, and new P.O.S. was slightly disappointing in the production department. Good shit from Metal, though, damn.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 21, 2012)

Voynich said:


> In every single one of my hobbies, Ohio is known to be the place with the most rabid batshit people. But YMMV I guess if you're not hanging out in lolita or bjd communities.



What? Aren't you confusing us for Texas or Missouri or Kentucky? Ohio is pretty moderate in pretty much everything. Though Cleveland is pretty much a shithole.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> What? Aren't you confusing us for Texas or Missouri or Kentucky? Ohio is pretty moderate in pretty much everything. Though Cleveland is pretty much a shithole.



Nope. Ohio brings the batshit. Perhaps it's just bad in comparison. The south might be worse in overall terms but Ohio is worse in comparison because you just don't expect that kind of bonkers north of the Mason-Dixon line. It's like they sneak up on you with ninja crazy.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 22, 2012)

I always see Ohio as PA's silly neighbor, the Ned Flanders to our Homer Simpson, the Wilson Wilson to our Tim Taylor.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2012)

mow said:


> ^ Dude how've you been? How's life treating you? Androo's wall msg got me poking. I pass by everyonce and a while but always seems inactive. What have you been up to?



I've been alright, this year was a pretty good year when I stop to reflect on it.  I went to Coachella and that was an experience (GY!BM was the best band I saw) and I might be moving up to San Francisco in a few months to finish my schooling.  

I liked Frank Ocean's album :'[


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 22, 2012)

Voynich said:


> Nope. Ohio brings the batshit. Perhaps it's just bad in comparison. The south might be worse in overall terms but Ohio is worse in comparison because you just don't expect that kind of bonkers north of the Mason-Dixon line. It's like they sneak up on you with ninja crazy.



This confuses me. I know there's KKK here but really I don't know what you've heard but it's probably not true. We're pretty moderate. Well aside from our fucked in the head governor. I've lived here for twenty six years and I honestly don't know what you're talking about. It's pretty boring here.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 22, 2012)

Dude, it's true. You're just too far in to see it. Don't take it personal.


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I've been alright, this year was a pretty good year when I stop to reflect on it.  I went to Coachella and that was an experience (GY!BM was the best band I saw) and I might be moving up to San Francisco in a few months to finish my schooling.



Glad you've been having a great year man. San Fran is a treat according to all the friends I know there, you should be in for a blast. 

How was the rest of Coachella? everyone who went told me godspeed killed the f out of it. I still dont think it's a festival I'd enjoy (pretty much the anti-atp in my book), but roadtripping that part of the states would be a treat.

 Finally managed to see godspeed at long fucking last, one of the best shows ive ever been to, only thing that comes close is Swans in Nijmegen and Stars of The Lid in London. I basically attended all the constellation records anniversary festivals in europe (they had almost everyone on the label perform, from Hrsta to Matana Roberts), to the point they had me in their guest list for all other shows in the separate band tours. The line ups were amazing and getting drunk with godspeed, dmst and everyone on the label was amazing. Look what Godspeed gave me!




Also THIS HAPPENED 



We got so trashed that night. best fucking year ever man. 9 festivals around europe and now being buddies with all my fav musicians from Gira to Albini. Epic year is epic!

Don't get me wrong, I don't think Channel orange is a bad record, just does nothing for me in that department. Still don't see it a #1 of year material tho. Soooo many records completely eclipse it in that regard


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 22, 2012)

Voynich said:


> Dude, it's true. You're just too far in to see it. Don't take it personal.



Tell me what's crazy. I have heard some crazy stuff from my mom but she's a social worker they get the crazy regardless of where you are. Ohio has a reputation as a fairly boring and moderate state. I don't know where you're getting batshit crazy from. Are you fucking with me or something?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2012)

Moe you are one lucky bastard.

I told my friend at work, or ex coworker now, that you were knee deep in all the cool shit happening in the musical world (we have very near taste in music, despite how crazy it sounds) and he was mad jealous.  Super, super jealous.  He saw GY!BE here in Raleigh, though, which was ace.  Guy practically breathes Constellation Records (along Tzadik and Earache, with some of the Kraut and Ambient indie labels).


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 22, 2012)

Take me with you Moe.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2012)

New Blood of Heroes is out.

Honestly not sure how I feel; they've definitely expanded the pallet, and incorporated more styles into the music (less spastic breakbeats and downtuned guitars, more ambience and hazy vocals), but overall less aggressive and active than their first.  My favorite songs from their self titled were the instrumental ones, and they've taken it in the opposite direction with a lot more features, and not just Dr. Israel (a few tracks have raspy, hardcore style vocals) and there's a lot more spoken word inputs (the one on s/t was, by far, the worst track on the album) but they're not bad at all.  

I feel as though they're trying to go a great many directions, and while most of it works, some of it just feels ill attempted.  I do like the overall direction they're taking it (even if I miss the wonderful combo of the first album, simple as it was).  They have the potential to be a fucking great collection over the next couple years, but hopefully the next album won't be as much of a sound portfolio as this one.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2012)

mow said:


> Glad you've been having a great year man. San Fran is a treat according to all the friends I know there, you should be in for a blast.
> 
> How was the rest of Coachella? everyone who went told me godspeed killed the f out of it. I still dont think it's a festival I'd enjoy (pretty much the anti-atp in my book), but roadtripping that part of the states would be a treat.
> 
> ...



It was a great experience.  It was miserably hot but I went with a great crew and got to see most of the musician's that I wanted to and it was one of the best weekends of my life.  I think Godspeed is probably the best band that I've seen live, I was up real close (around the 2nd or third row) and I do regret leaving a bit early to get a great spot to see Radiohead even though Radiohead was the 2nd best band I saw at the festival and in my top 5 all time.

San Fran is a really nice city and moving there will be a nice difference from LA even though I love where I live right now.

Man I'm super jealous of you Moe, that's an incredible story.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2012)

First pimp in a while is up.

Hosting sites are dying quickly, but more seem to crop up anyways.  Plan on starting two and  possibly reviving some others, like the Prog one. Oodles.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2012)

All that activity in the section...

for nothing..


----------



## Voynich (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry Boskov, we're in Estonia freezing our tits off. Everything here is only open till 5 so we are speedwalking through the town and museums. Too much to see, not enough time. We had dinner at a place called the Peppersack and jesus, Jove could not stop talking about his peppered sack. Monday I'll introduce him to the joy that is public saunas. See if he's still so eager to show off his peppered sack. (He did actually show it to the entirety of Tallinn from the window of our 22nd floor room. Was waiting for him to be arrested for public nudity.)


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh, I meant the noob posting to every available topic to boost post count lol.

That shit sounds unpleasant, yo--atmospherically, anyways.  Anything particularly cool or are you guys in such a huff being hustled through freezing weather to go see things to notice much?

HAHAHAHAHAHA

I think I have a new name for Jove.  I'll let the others know.

Also, mow, if you see this:

I saw that beautiful Disintegration Loops box set at a records store in town.  That's a fucking car payment but I want it _so bad._  It was all new and sealed, sitting there with that massive price tag and I was all kinds of jealous.  Great store, though.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 7, 2013)

So many regs still alive.

This pleases the Prophet.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2013)

I've got some more pimps lined up.

It just takes me awhile.


----------



## Cax (Jan 8, 2013)

It's been fuckin years since I've posted in an MD convo. Back to my e-roots. How're things for everyone?

*ED!*t: I just did the ED thing for nostalgia. Still haven't forgotten about that. Not sure about the exclamation mark though. It had that, right? But, for real, looks like you're still slayin at life, Moe. Doing everything and anything. Inspiring mate.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2013)

oh shit Boskov has changed his name

how strange


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2013)

I changed it for the mod theme change lol.

It'll be back soon.

And, I haven't forgotten about *ED!*


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2013)

Everyone is back home. Nearly broke my neck twice in Tallinn and once more when I got back home. Life is back to suck again and my mom and dad did a freaky personality switch so ugh... free drama for all. Anyhoo, sup peoples. Happy New Year and all that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2013)

ENJOY THE NEW YEAR

I kept seeing those posts on Facebook and I was like 'damn.'  Glad everything managed to fall into place, at least mostly so.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy new year to you, my elder, fellow, and junior e-geezers. Glad to see you're all still alive. Or at least those of you who are still posting are still above ground, no? 

Smauzkov, thanks for keepin' the pimpin' game alive. It's thankless and annoying to be the 'pimp' as per our particular parlance, but it feels good to be pimped, odd as that sounds. 

Other Joe and Laura, glad all seems well from your reports, inclement weather and insane parents aside.

Yu...sorry you live in Ohio. And sorry that you think it normal. That's surely a sign of the crazies.

Cata, Cax, Parallax...Your names sound like dragon names to me right now, since I'm in Hobbit/Smaug-mode. Apologies for the non-sequitir, but congrats on your dragon names.

Also, congrats to you, homoe, for winning at the game of life at the moment. Mad jealous, but happy-for-ya jealous, none of that hatin' jelly. 

As for me, I'm doin' the usual, more or less. I'd get into specifics, but I'm tired of typing and I expect anyone who is interested in my daily either already knows or knows how to find out what I'm about. 

MD 4lyfe, even though I'm as lazy as most of you and stay in touch even worse.

Love, crabman.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh my god it's Joe.

Happy new year to you, man, belated as it may be.  My new job gets me some prime shit, music wise, so it's all stuff I've just found interesting over the past year or so.  Got another one coming right up.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 10, 2013)

i swear to god i haven't seen convo thread in months... was it always here? am i just blind?

glad to see so many of you guys are still around!


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2013)

This thread was created over a year and a half ago.

Cripes.

And I see you posting in the Gaming Department, DS.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 10, 2013)

yeah, i see that but for some reason whenever i check md i never see the convo thread around. i just thought no one posted here anymore. 

and yeah, i still hang around! been posting in gaming department mostly. what's up with everyone?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, they mostly don't.

For awhile it was just me and the occasional passerby from the old days.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 10, 2013)

you can probably tell i'm way out of the loop because i thought you were jove for a second, last time i was posting here he was still modding the place.  but after seeing your posts in prog thread it has to be doc.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2013)

Jove is around somewhere, that rapscallion.

He was in the Nederlands for some time, with Lauz, and just got back to teaching the little shits he teaches in school or whatever.  I was only modded like a month ago.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2013)

Jove is catching up on bday duties seeing as he turned 30 a few days ago when he was still worn out from the trip and too exhausted to do much family stuff. He's at Outback Steakhouse with a friend atm. Meanwhile I'm looking at where the hell to get wedding dresses for fat asses like me (which seems to be necessary seeing as it can take up to 9 months for a dress to be ordered from the designer =/) and working myself into a nervous breakdown over having to organize a wedding. I'm excited about getting married, but having a wedding is far less appealing.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2013)

Weddings are money pits created by companies that cater and manage Weddings.

Not really, but the whole ordeal nowadays pretty much is.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2013)

Weddings are such money pits.  

Isn't Jove taking part in making the Wedding preparations happen or is he leaving that up to his parents and/or you?


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2013)

It's just bleh. We're having a quick JoP ceremony probably right after I get there so we can get the next batch of paperwork sent out before the required 90 day mark (because I don't feel like setting up a wedding in less than 90 days) and then later in the year we'll have a ceremony for which my family is planning to come over from NL. But they're all being weird and people that weren't gonna come are reconsidering and people that weren't gonna be invited have launched a charm campaign on Joe and his family and it's just all over awkward. Having my dad get all cozy with Joe's grandma on FB and alluding to coming over for the wedding and then my grandparents pretty much saying that they'll only come if my dad accompanies them and my mom suddenly having crazy jealousy streaks and bitching about all the stuff she dislikes about Joe. And urgh. Like I said, marriage is fine, wedding gives me the jitters.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2013)

Good god.  That does sound infuriating, mainly because it involves all kinds of bullshit on many levels of familial relations--and it gets worse the closer to the wedding day, I'm sure.  

That's what I'm worried about.  I REALLY don't want Dawn's mother/father to meet with mine, because, well, Dawn's mother is a difficult, difficult woman who's very different from my parents, and there's all kinds of tension because of money related stuff and I'm like 'fuck no.'  Naw.  Not happening, at least right now.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 10, 2013)

I think the problem is that they're trying a do-over for my sister's wedding. Hers was kind of a mess with my dad refusing his invite at the last minute, grandparents being pissy because my sis wasn't bending over backwards to cater to my dad's ridiculous demands for apologies for god knows what, general drama cause my sis was pregnant and marrying a guy she only met like 6 months earlier who had pissed of my dad's side of the family by yelling my dad would see his grandchild over his dead body and so on. 

My wedding to my dad's side is supposed to be the one where we're all a happy family again despite 10 years of petty bullshit from their side (and my considerable anxiety over my dad reverting to his dickwad self at the worst time) and my mom is suddenly getting all territorial over me and demanding pretty much that she should be our first consideration when it comes to things (which would have been the case anyway) but she is really throwing in her own glasses with that petty whining cause I'm not even sure now I want her involved in any wedding related planning whatsoever. 

AKA mine is supposed to be the big family uniting happy ending soap opera wedding that will probably, like a soap opera, descend into chaos and end in a cliffhanger for the next season.

Thank god there isn't any expected animosity between our families save perhaps for a few nasty comments from my dad about how fat his aunts are and the chance that his mom drunkenly pisses off his family.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 12, 2013)

Sounds like a romantic comedy. I guess they aren't very funny in real life, either.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 12, 2013)

Are you guys going to record the shenanigans?  I want a wedding video; and we'll play the wedding melody on loop in the MD!

Oh.

Oh oh.

What's going to be played at your wedding?  Don't give in, Laura.  Don't fall to the indie hipster bullshit!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 15, 2013)

Spandau Ballet, fuckface.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 15, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> Spandau Ballet, fuckface.




Genres:

new Wave, New Romantic, *blue-eyed soul*, *sophisti-pop*, synthpop, pop rock.

Gross.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 15, 2013)

At whose wedding are you playing that? Cause it ain't mine. Ultravox or gtfo.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 15, 2013)

Thread title is now accurate.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2013)

Listening to Ed Harrison's NeoTokyo soundtrack atm, it's freaking amazing. Pimp material.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2013)

Then do it.

Got another pimp coming up, soon.  More goodness from work.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah, will do, after I get accepted as Pimp, that is.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2013)

make it happen Boskov


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2013)

Have you requested it yet?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah, an hour ago


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome.

I wondered why you hadn't before.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2013)

I was contemplating this for maybe years, but for some reason never got around to it. You gave me the push, lol


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2013)

Excellent.

I'll keep doing my own series of stuff, but having more people doing it is certainly preferable.  Now to get more people to respond...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

Yay, got approved. Probably going to post it later today.

aaaaand I just started listening to your Prime Cuts series


----------



## Voynich (Jan 23, 2013)

Listening to Ocean's Nostalgia, Ultra. I'm very upset. After listening to Channel Orange for over month trying in vain to discern if I am somehow overhearing greatness, I decided to go back to the EP people are basing their rave excitement of potential on. And it IS there dammit. This shit is great. So how did that lazy dick end up with Channel Orange? friend. They need to stop giving him credit for Channel Orange as the best of the year. He can do better. No rewards for 3 good songs hidden in filler junk. Lazy asshole. Turn back and try again.


Yes I'm bored enough to be pissed at silly shit.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 23, 2013)

I gave Nostalgia, Ultra to my mom for mother's day.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 24, 2013)

Does she like it? It's a very sweet album.


----------



## tgre (Jan 24, 2013)

I gotta get onto those Prime Cuts PMs

BUT IF I WANT TO SPIN SOMETHING, THAT MEANS I HAVE TO FREE UP TIME AND I WANT TO BE COMPLETELY FOCUSED ON THAT SHIT


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2013)

DO IT, TEEJ, DO IT.  ALL GOOD.

Never got into the Channel Orange hype train as most.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 25, 2013)

Voynich said:


> Does she like it? It's a very sweet album.



Never asked.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh man. 

Okay rule 1 of giving gifts to women (this applies to relatives, crushes and girlfriends):
Ask her if she likes the gift after having given her some time to use it/listen to it/whatever. Don't wait too long. A week should be enough time. Else she's just gonna assume you gave it to her to get rid of it or because you couldn't come up with something fitting for her. Effort involved: 20 minutes of listening to her at most. Result: she will think you actually care and that my friends will go a long way.

Also if within a week she hasn't used your present, she doesn't give a darn (unless she like tells you she can't use the pen you gave her cause her hand is broken. It happens). Onwards.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2013)

I just ask Dawn if she wants it.   It's not hard for me.

It's less... romantic, I guess, but also a hell of a lot less stressful and stupid as well.  I guess the two are synonymous if you stand far enough back.  We also both like nerdy shit, so I'm usually not worried about typical gifts.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 25, 2013)

What are some of the best singers? I need someone good to listen to.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2013)

That's kind of hard to specify, because there's a lot to what that might mean.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 25, 2013)

Voynich said:


> Oh man.
> 
> Okay rule 1 of giving gifts to women (this applies to relatives, crushes and girlfriends):
> Ask her if she likes the gift after having given her some time to use it/listen to it/whatever. Don't wait too long. A week should be enough time. Else she's just gonna assume you gave it to her to get rid of it or because you couldn't come up with something fitting for her. Effort involved: 20 minutes of listening to her at most. Result: she will think you actually care and that my friends will go a long way.
> ...


She usually tells me these things. I might have forgotten if she said anything.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2013)

Theatre is doing a Film Club that is pretty cool.


We need to revive the listening parties....


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm all for it.

We just need fresh blooded participants to make it work.  Regular, participants I might add.  I do have another pimp up and coming, though.  More goodies from work.  Not that anyone has even checked out my latest one...


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

We also need to start the official 2012 ratings thread.

...

I'll do it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2013)

you have another pimp?  send it over

also Boris is playing back to back shows in May and on the 2nd night they're playing Flood :WOW


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 30, 2013)

That sounds amazing. I've only seen them once at that was in 08, but that was amazing. The worldst most groovy drummer, one of the the word's most bad ass guitarist and a crazy bassist. Wata and the legend that is Michio Kurihara work so well together live. It's really impressive.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2013)

I saw them last year, they were incredible


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 30, 2013)

I dropped them last year. Realised it was too expensive, and that they wouldn't play much old stuff. They played mostly from New Album and Attention Please, and while being very good pop albums, they're not the stuff I want to see when I go see Boris. If I was closeby I'd go anyway, though, but paying 1500 kr to see Boris is a little too much when they won't play any of my favourite stuff.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2013)

They played stuff from Pink, New Album and Attention Please with Feedbacker being weaved in there really fluidly when I saw them.  You should check it.  The first show they're playing in May will be old classics plus stuff they've never played in America so I can't wait


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 30, 2013)

That sounds nice. I'd kill to hear either Amplifier Worship, Akuma No Uta, Vein (Hardcore Version) or Boris with Michio Kurihara - Rainbow from start to finish live. That would've been an amazing experience. My favourite Boris albums, and they're all so different and unique.

Missed Mono last year too. That fucking sucked. One of my favourite bands, but I had other things to take care of. Horrible!


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2013)

Parallax said:


> you have another pimp?  send it over
> 
> also Boris is playing back to back shows in May and on the 2nd night they're playing Flood :WOW



I'm workin' on it.  

I can't tell if people are listening to the others.  

And holy shit, I'd love to see Boris live.  I'll have to check that tour schedule, because I'd love to see that shit in May.


----------



## MrMartianMatador (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi there. Great place. See you soon.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 30, 2013)

Parallax said:


> They played stuff from Pink, New Album and Attention Please with Feedbacker being weaved in there really fluidly when I saw them.  You should check it.  The first show they're playing in May will be old classics plus stuff they've never played in America so I can't wait



I want to murder you with my jealous rage erection.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 2, 2013)

Caught one of those stupid flu bugs, so I could do a listening party today if one were to arise.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 2, 2013)

Not enough people hanging around. I caught a stomach virus while trying to get over a sinus infection.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 2, 2013)

No worries either way. Just putting it out there since I'll actually be around today.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2013)

It would be cool to get the old gang together.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2013)

Also, newest pimp is up.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 2, 2013)

You had me at Yo-Yo Ma.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2013)

Moe, Abbas, the Daves and co. at a pre-school PTA meeting. 

Fluttershy finally gets to show her stuff in Fighting Is Magic.

Also, any of you lot streaming the Superbowl today? If so, plz 2 share deets. Still flu-ridden and unable to get to my designated SB party...:/


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 5, 2013)

I declined the watch the Superbowl. As much as I would have loved to stay up to 4am, doing it alone in my bedroom streaming (giggedy) would not have been as fun as being in America going "what ho pip pip" to drunk American women.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2013)

Here I am posting in the MD.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2013)

Why ever would you do such a thing?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2013)

To prove a point to someone who thinks he's hot potatoes in the Mod Lounge. :ignoramus


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 8, 2013)

The MD is the land of the undead.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> To prove a point to someone who thinks he's hot potatoes in the Mod Lounge. :ignoramus



The ignoramus emote doesn't show up.

I like it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2013)

I can see it perfectly. :ignoramus

I don't need the emote. 


Where do you think the emote came from?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2013)

The only place it could have possibly spawned.


----------



## Voynich (Feb 10, 2013)

Posting to annoy Jove.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 11, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The only place it could have possibly spawned.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2013)

I want to see Jove's gif folder.

It must be amazing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 11, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I want to see Jove's gif folder.
> 
> It must be amazing.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2013)

Is this what you do when you make the kids do busy work?

Comb Tumblr for gifs?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 12, 2013)

LOL, I'm in an urban school, they don't do anything unless I'm badgering themm all period, and even then its 50% at best.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm quite baffled no one has made an AMV from The Pains of Being Pure at Heart's This Love is Fucking Right. So much i*c*st in anime these days it would fit so well.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2013)

that sounds like a job for Yu


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've never done video editing before.


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2013)

Has anyone here spun Orcas' S/T? It's Benoit Pioulard and Rafael Anton Irisarri collab project and it's as MYD as they come. I'll rip it from my vinyl if anyone's keen


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm keen.  Hot damn; if the names didn't sell me, the video did.

Also, mow!

I have a new pimp up and coming, and I think it's definitely up your alley.


----------



## mow (Feb 24, 2013)

You're certainly right about that!

Will up it tomo then, its a perfect little thing.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2013)

Dankeschene.


----------



## EJ (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey moe.

You want your* ass spanked*?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2013)

W... what?


----------



## EJ (Feb 24, 2013)

You want some to Doctor? 

You want your *ass smacked*?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2013)

I think I'm missing something.

But that's OK.


----------



## EJ (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm a *dirty *indivdual.

And I deserve to be *punished*.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel like I'm committing heresy, but this


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2013)

It's hilarious because of how fucking similar the songs are in every way.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2013)

Just nabbed the Hasidic New Wave complete recordings that Tzadik put out last year.

Nice packaging and liner notes, with a great cover.  Tzadik always puts out a nice product, and while it's cheaper to buy them all separately (at least on Amazon), the whole package was really tempting since I could never find them online, and it comes with a disc of rare live performances.

Anyone interested?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2013)

I am curious. Not sure that I am interested, though, as I've no idea what it's gonna sound like. Have a sample?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 3, 2013)

I remember the podcast episode where Boskov and Yu were talking about John Zorn, and he ended up looking exactly like I imagined him to look in the weirdest way.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2013)

John Zorn?


----------



## mow (Mar 9, 2013)

Ignore Flow, 95% of us in the wrestling thread do .

In incredibly monumental news, this fucking shi is happening in my back yard.


you need to understand, the last time we had a "musical" event in this country, it was headlined by one of the members of Ace of Base and Rick Astley. Tickets went for 100 euros...

Look whose performing . and that Within piece...featuring Brian Chippendale & Yoshida Tatsuya  

I spoke to someone and Ryoji will infact do another massive audiovisual performance in which all 5 separate venues in the complex will be part of it. ITT: I came


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2013)

That looks amazing, holy shit.  Anything Yoshida is in, I like.


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2013)

Im getting in touch with Brian and Yoshida to put on a Black Pus/Ruins gig. Failing that, getting drinks with my mates and I. should be fun!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2013)

You are livin' the life, mow.   You lucky bastard.

Hopefully I'll be able to see Boris on April 30th when the swing into town, but it's in a tiny venue in a... less than good part of town.


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll be sure to share pics if shenanigans do occur xD

oh is that part of their 2day residency thing? Which show are you going to? Flood being played live is going to be nuts!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 10, 2013)

OMG Bowie's new album on Tuesday!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2013)

Boskov go see Boris, it will be worth it

I got my ticket for them in May for their Thursday show.  I will probably also go on their friday show for Flood

and I'm going to Coachella next month more than likely


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm definitely considering Coachella. I have no idea how to fly in and then get to the site, but the chance to see Blur, in America, is pretty much irresistable.


And by an act of providence it coincides with April break.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know any airports near Indio/Coachella so you might have to drop in by to Arizona or Nevada?  And you'd have to rent a car but it's worth it.  It's pretty easy once you get to the site since there's like 84651635465413 signs pointing the direction you go to if you decide to camp out.  If you get a hotel there are shuttles taking you to the grounds as well.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2013)

mow said:


> I'll be sure to share pics if shenanigans do occur xD
> 
> oh is that part of their 2day residency thing? Which show are you going to? Flood being played live is going to be nuts!



Yes!

It's in North Carolina, and in April so I'm not sure.  I've heard differing reports of what they play, so I'm not sure what will actually be on the set, but I don't really care.



Ms. Jove said:


> OMG Bowie's new album on Tuesday!



I hear good things about it.  No Brostep Bowie, though.



Parallax said:


> Boskov go see Boris, it will be worth it
> 
> I got my ticket for them in May for their Thursday show.  I will probably also go on their friday show for Flood
> 
> and I'm going to Coachella next month more than likely



I'm excited.  I'm hoping for less Attention Please! and more Feebacker, Flood and Akuma no Uta, but we'll see.  

---

Just got back from a day of shopping book/music stores.  Came back with Kveldssanger, Amenaza al Mundo, Duck Stab and Masada's Dalet.  Dawn got the Tallest Man on Earth's debut EP as well.  

The last place had a tab _just for Zorn/Tzadik releases!_


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2013)

When I'm seeing them they're planning to play their old favorites and some tracks never played in the US.  Last time I saw them they played a good mix of everything they've done


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2013)

I saw that color change.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 10, 2013)

I wish I wasn't shackled to Columbus.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2013)

N. Carolina sucks as a state, but the Cat's Cradle gets some awesome bands.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2013)

north carolina's only good export is College Bball

shit sucks


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2013)

Ugh I wanna go to Coachella dammit. It's not a real relationship until you've tried to murder each other from 'cooped up in this tent, sunburns and motherfucking assholes everywhere' rage. When in Europe add 'goddamn mud up to my arm pits I don't even know where my shoes have gone' annoyance. I always wonder if the Lowlands field starts barfing up endless amounts of lost shoes once the ground hardens again.

Anyway, not-yet-in-the-US sads


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> N. Carolina sucks as a state, but the Cat's Cradle gets some awesome bands.



Columbus gets some good bands time to time but mostly as run off from Cleveland. Fucking Cleveland.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2013)

Yu gotta get out Yu


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll see Blur one way or another this year, godammit.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2013)

just go to Coachella.  I'm going to the 2nd weekend, I got the time off work.  I'm just gonna wait till the week before to get my ticket since most people are trying to sell them off and break even.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2013)

I need to go to ATP with the group.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 12, 2013)

Doc, I've been slowly going through you Prime Cuts pimps. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you.

I've got, like... 3 more lined up, but I have to decide which one and then have to write it.


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2013)

I honestly don't know how people do camping fests, it puts such an incredible damper on the experience for me. That's why city based festivals are infinitely superior, esp if the city is tons of fun to begin with (Primavera Sound in barcelona / Airwaves in Reykjavik). The pleasures of a bed, shower and sightseeing cannot be underestimated.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need to go to ATP with the group.



One day, Androo!! Srsly, its incredible and almost ruins all other fests in comparison. So much fun and experiences that cannot be replicated anywhere else. My friends and I are getting Bradford Cox to play a an acoustic Atlas Sound set in our chalet at Deerhunter's ATP. It's going to be amazing.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2013)

Holy shit, yes.  One day, because I'm going to make it happen, regardless of where it is.  I've missed so many already.  And I agree about not wanting to camp in a swamp of shit, piss, blood, alcohol and vomit for 3 days in a thin tent; I love camping, but that sounds like a gulag.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2013)

the horrors of camping are incredibly overrated, especially if you plan ahead.  Coachella did a really good job of keeping their facilities clean as well as running the showers.  It's not as pleasant as a hotel bed but it's a experience all its own.  Also I live in LA so a break away from the city is nothing for me.  

I want to go to ATP one day when I have more money, maybe next year.  But I always say that.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2013)

'sup, bitches?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2013)

wtf r u doin


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2013)

Coming back to set it all ablaze~


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2013)

It's hard to set empty, damp swampland on fire, Dave.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 12, 2013)

8======================D


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's hard to set empty, damp swampland on fire, Dave.



Swamp gas, son.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2013)

the MD is being rocked to its core


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2013)

Naw.

It's been dormant for years.


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2013)

tatsuya (ruins), brain chippendale (lightning bolt/black pus) and yoshimi (Boredoms/OOIOO). I just lvled up :swag


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2013)

I was going to mention music but I forgot my own name. Anyone find me more music like in my sig?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm jealous of the charmed life you lead Moe


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2013)

mow, you are blessed, awesome individual.

I don't even need to remind you how jealous I am of all you do.


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2013)

One of these days Im gonna get all of you slippery bastards in a chalet at pontins and we'll get to fest it up properly. You can put money on that.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2013)

how much you wanna put down


----------



## mow (Mar 15, 2013)

damn, wasnt expecting someone to call me on it xD

Who are you most excited to see at coachella mate?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, Moe... have you not learned enough of the Jewdi ways to make that gamble in your favour?

You need more golf wang.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd put down one dollar.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2013)

mow said:


> damn, wasnt expecting someone to call me on it xD
> 
> Who are you most excited to see at coachella mate?



I don't know, probably New Order and Grimes.  I'm also excited for Yeah Yeah Yeah's and Modest Mouse


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 15, 2013)

I listen to too much Touhou music.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2013)

Very awesome pic moe. I still have my ooioo ticket from 6 years ago.

--

Hey Jove, you a beat happening fan? Calvin Johnson just played my living room with his new band the hive dwellers. Pics coming soon once the lady puts them up on her Flickr


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2013)

What the shit?

Del is a lucky bastard, too.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2013)

Goddamn you Del! Post more! I miss you you bastard!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 19, 2013)

delirium said:


> Hey Jove, you a beat happening fan? Calvin Johnson just played my living room with his new band the hive dwellers. Pics coming soon once the lady puts them up on her Flickr





I actually haven't listened to any Beat Happening albums, but Calvin Johnson is legendary. I really need to listen to some of their early records....


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What the shit?
> 
> Del is a lucky bastard, too.



Just lucky that I live in a town that has such a musical history as Davis/KDVS so it brings really amazing talent through. I also live in the house that hosts many of the shows that comes through Davis these days lol. Here's pics of some of the ones we've hosted since August.



Not all of them are on there like the Daniel Higgs show but there's still some amazing ones on there.



Lord Yu said:


> Goddamn you Del! Post more! I miss you you bastard!



What up Yu. How's the writing coming along? Any novels we should be looking out for?



Ms. Jove said:


> I actually haven't listened to any Beat Happening albums, but Calvin Johnson is legendary. I really need to listen to some of their early records....



Definitely. My favorite type of stuff. Simple. 

Speaking of. Have you heard of The Memories? It's a project of members from White Fang. They have some really awesome songwriting as well.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2013)

That's awesome.  Raleigh gets some sweet digs, honestly, since it's one of the major cities on the east coast, I just end up missing them.  We've had Swans, GY!BE and a few others in the past few months, and I should be seeing Boris in April.

Lots of local musicians here, too. 

One day, Del, one day...


----------



## Shozan (Mar 19, 2013)

I love this one so much!

my review


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm still far from finished. It's ridiculous but creating your own fantasy world from the ground up is really fucking hard and creating stories to go along with it even harder.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2013)

I've discovered jazz to be the perfect soundtrack for late-night college work.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2013)

I've discovered the Gaming Department to be the perfect form of masochism.  Besides the cafe or the library or HoU of course.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2013)

I have discovered that one of the best ways to not want to live on this planet anymore is to read 3rd wave feminist/social justice tumblrs.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2013)

As long as I've been on tumblr I haven't learned how to navigate it. I just learned how to find porn a couple months ago. Before that it was just harry potter gifs and nice artwork.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 21, 2013)

Pornblr!!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2013)

It still surprises me how many people my age have such weak google-fu.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2013)

The kind where I'm about to send your execution request by carrier pigeon.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2013)

When I first stepped on tumblr I really didn't know what to do. My tumblr is a mess of reposts. I'm terrible at blogging. I'm too secretive to speak publicly about my novel in anything but the vaguest detail. I have no cute observations about life. My phones camera is too shitty to take good pictures. I rarely write poetry or short fiction. I also don't make gifs.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't really care for tumblr either


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 31, 2013)

I see life still happens in these hallowed *coughs* halls.

Not a whole lot of awesomeness to report, not since Nina left, honestly.

Need more MDers to visit and partake of our hospitality.

Seriously.

Also, I managed to grab your most recent pimp Doc, the others long since expired, but I'll be loading it up un momento.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2013)

If you need re-ups for any of them, let me know.

I've been slacking, but I have a lot of stuff ready to be pimped, I just have to do it.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 31, 2013)

One of these days *years* I'll come pick up that smoked salmon that's been waiting on your coffee table since 2008.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2013)

I do enjoy free food.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 1, 2013)

Voynich said:


> One of these days *years* I'll come pick up that smoked salmon that's been waiting on your coffee table since 2008.



I am sure we will have to buy you a new one, but the sentiment is the same. 

And yeah, we love to host. I do enjoy cooking for other people, quite a lot actually. It is just cooking for a living I hate(d).

That Journey Through Underworlds album, is fucking crushingly heavy, yet...nightmarishly haunting and fragile.

Fucking loved it.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2013)

Catatonik said:


> I am sure we will have to buy you a new one, but the sentiment is the same.



With the prices they're charging for smoked salmon in Massachusetts it's probably cheaper to fly out to Vancouver (goddamn 12 dollar for 100 grams of Scottish salmon. That would buy me close to a pound over here.)


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 3, 2013)

So, for no real reason other than my own sense of gratification, I'm pulling off a 12 hour metal marathon on radio. I'm streaming right now (3 hours in). The radio page has a chat/song request function, so if any of my old friends here wanna pay me a visit and a nod of support, it would be much appreciated 

Reverse joke?


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry I missed the show Dave. I have been distracted, busy and overly social this past month. Shit's been active.

Once again, my body has failed me though; I was offered a free ticket to see Clutch, and my back decided it would be a good idea to relive my worst pain in almost a year. *le sigh*

So instead, I spent that evening doped up on muscle relaxants lying on my back and being bitter.

On the bright side, I am creeping towards my 200th mix on 8tracks, with much help from your collection


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2013)

There we go.  Next one up!


----------



## Voynich (Apr 15, 2013)

Blah testing something


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 15, 2013)

Apparently we have a "probation" ban, but it just means you can't rep. :/


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 15, 2013)

I...         what?


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

Andy is now impotent.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 21, 2013)

I want to get into some Radiohead. Where to start?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 21, 2013)

Start with King Crimson's Thrak, since that's where Radiohead got their acclaimed sound.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 21, 2013)

lol

Doc, looks like you missed my post in your prime cuts#5 pimp thread



> can you please send me this and #4 again? The links to these don't work anymore.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> I want to get into some Radiohead. Where to start?



You can honestly start anywhere in their discography. None of their albums are truly inaccessible, nor do any of their albums really sound completely the same or different from one another, except _Pablo Honey_, which is quite honestly not as good.

It really comes down to whether you want a more alt-rock Radiohead or electronic/experimental Radiohead.

I'd say your safest bet is going with the typical _OK Computer_/_Kid A_ and deciding which way you want to go from there.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol
> 
> Doc, looks like you missed my post in your prime cuts#5 pimp thread



Damn, down already, huh?

I'll see if I can later today.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 21, 2013)

Kid A and OK Computer it is then.

And I think I'm going to continue pimping stuff. Video game soundtracks in particular.


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 21, 2013)

Question, who is Skrillex?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 21, 2013)

Some dubstep DJ, producer?


----------



## Shozan (Apr 22, 2013)

can i ask for some help finding a disc? I can't found Send me from the sun from Polydream


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 23, 2013)

OK Computer and Kid A are cool. Going to give them more spins before I move onto other albums, but yeah, good stuff.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 23, 2013)

OK Computer and Kid A are the only Radiohead albums you need. The rest are poor compared to these two albums.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2013)

I disagree their discography as a whole is great

also Kid A the best that one will grow on you over the years.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2013)

Just don't listen to them. Fuck Radiohead and their whiny bullshit. You ain't missing anything.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 24, 2013)

Voynich said:


> Just don't listen to them. Fuck Radiohead and their whiny bullshit. You ain't missing anything.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 24, 2013)

Sex withheld until further notice. I respect your commitment to being a fake hipster. Hope it's worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2013)

Voynich said:


> Just don't listen to them. Fuck Radiohead and their whiny bullshit. You ain't missing anything.



Check mate, atheists.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2013)

I would argue it's just as hipster if not more so to be a contrarian about Radiohead than liking them nowadays


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 24, 2013)

That's why we modded this sexy beast. 



Side note: After you listen to _OK Computer_ and _Kid A_, you pretty much have to listen to _Amnesiac_.

And once you listen to _Amnesiac_, you pretty much have to listen to the _Amnesiac_ b-sides, which I believe are an unparalleled collection. "Cuttooth" is transcendent.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I would argue it's just as hipster if not more so to be a contrarian about Radiohead than liking them nowadays



The only really hipster thing you could say about Radiohead anymore is that Pablo Honey is their unparalleled, unequaled masterpiece and the rest of their discography is garbage.

Atoms for Peace was a letdown after his prior effort, though.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm decidedly neutral about Radiohead as a band but I hate them for having been placed in the pantheon of 'bands that one must agree to liking before your opinion holds any goddamn value'. It's the Radiohead divide. A certain big and vocal group of people have decided that not loving Radiohead is an unpardonable sin that renders everything else you say or like meaningless. And sadly there is always one of those people in whatever group of people you hang out with so music talk always turns into a discussion of your goddamn music loving credentials whenever you express anything less than pure admiration and boners for Radiohead. 

Music wise they're only in the bottom of my 10 bands I really fucking dislike listening to list and that is only because at his worst Tom Yorke reminds me of that wanker Matt Bellamy. Radiohead is just an unfortunate side-casualty in my all eclipsing hate for Muse.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2013)

BORIS IN FIVE HOURS

HOORAH


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2013)

I have to wait till the end of May :'[


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 30, 2013)

I used to live about 1,5 hours away from Oslo with train and went to concerts several times a month both in Oslo and the small town I used to live in, then I moved and now I've only been at two concerts the last half year. Fucking hell. Can't wait til' I move closer to Oslo again.

I'm seeing Agalloch in one and a half week, though.That should be good. Saw them at last year's Inferno and that was amazing, but they only got 45 minutes then. Now they're headlining and should get 90 minutes or so. It's gonna be good. Not sure about the support band, but I believe Fen are supporting them in Oslo the day after so I hope it's Fen here too. great bands, both of them.


----------



## Buskuv (May 1, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I have to wait till the end of May :'[



I have pictures. :3

I was literally in arm's reach of Takeshi and that bitchin' guitar.  That also means I was on the front lines for that sonic assault; apparently last time they toured it was a lot of their Jpop stuff.  This time there was some Pink and New Album, but they played most of Flood in its entirety and we also got a few earfuls of Amplifier Worship and Dronevil.  My ears are still ringing.

  Wata is a cutey-patootey. 





Uncle Acid said:


> I used to live about 1,5 hours away from Oslo with train and went to concerts several times a month both in Oslo and the small town I used to live in, then I moved and now I've only been at two concerts the last half year. Fucking hell. Can't wait til' I move closer to Oslo again.
> 
> I'm seeing Agalloch in one and a half week, though.That should be good. Saw them at last year's Inferno and that was amazing, but they only got 45 minutes then. Now they're headlining and should get 90 minutes or so. It's gonna be good. Not sure about the support band, but I believe Fen are supporting them in Oslo the day after so I hope it's Fen here too. great bands, both of them.



Yeah, I know what you mean.  Not literally because I don't live in Norway, but I hate moving away from good concert places to... less desirable places.  

Agalloch and Fen sounds like an awesome concert.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 1, 2013)

No matter what Laura told me that less has said, I really want to see Oslo one day.


----------



## tgre (May 1, 2013)

"Alt-J are the next Radiohead"

- says most people

I'm not saying it _yet_, but let's just say I can't stop listening to their album

and "Taro" is by far the most evocative song on the album. 

I actually have no idea what to do with all these feels in my head

I'd like to point out while I love Radiohead, I don't necessarily believe that you HAVE to listen to them in order for your musical value to be validated. That being said Kid A is a pet favorite of mine.


----------



## mow (May 1, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> .Wata is a cutey-patootey.



Oh brother, aint that the truth. Glad you made it to the show!


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2013)

Wata is super cute live :33


----------



## tgre (May 2, 2013)

All hail the drone goddess


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 2, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> No matter what Laura told me that less has said, I really want to see Oslo one day.



May I ask why? Expensive as fuck, grey and quite boring (except for the amounts of concerts and some movie-stuff like film festivals such as Oslo Fright Fest). I want to live a little outside of Oslo, hopefully in a year or year and a half. 20 minutes outside of Oslo would be perfect. Close enough to get there easily, far enough away that you don't have to experiense all the shit going on there every single day.


----------



## tgre (May 2, 2013)

Aren't all scandinavian countries/northern Europe just a massive money-sink?

I'd love to visit one of them one day but I have this horrible feeling that I'll go broke after like one day.

As it happens, I'm trying to map out an itinerary and its looking like my budget will only allow me to visit atleast one northern European country (provided I believe the rumors, which I do)- which sucks :/


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 2, 2013)

Norway's the worst. We usually go to Sweden once a month or so to buy food, beer and stuff like that, something which is a very common thing for a lot of Norwegians. Let's take beer: A 0,5L Sofiero costs me less than 2 USD, and it is a lot better than cheap beer in Norway, it's stronger and almost half the price. It's actually so good it's on my top three beer list. A semi-decent 0,5L beer in Norway costs almost 4 USD, isn't very good and is, as you can see, expensive as fuck. So yeah, it's quite expensive here.

A good beer in Norway, which is still not close to as good as Sofiero, costs around 4.5-5 USD. A really good one, that can match Sofiero, costs around 7-8 USD or more. Shocking stuff.

Norway'll steal your money.


----------



## Voynich (May 2, 2013)

Haha when my uncle was in the air force and on exercise in Norway he made the mistake of yelling 'a round on me' when entering a bar. Generous men will turn into booze hoarders in no time when confronted with Norwegian prices.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> No matter what Laura told me that less has said, I really want to see Oslo one day.



Just for the music.



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> "Alt-J are the next Radiohead"
> 
> - says most people
> 
> ...



I saw your posts on my wall.   I was ready to reply but then BORIS.

Anyways, I'm liking what I hear, even if I'm not a Radiohead fan.  I'll delve deeper and see how it goes, though--I have lots of music on my plate, but I always will.



mow said:


> Oh brother, aint that the truth. Glad you made it to the show!



Man did I wish I had a better camera.

And thank you; they've solidified themselves as one of my favorite (as if they already weren't lol) bands ever, and I dropped a lot at the merch booth.  Honestly a disappointing spread this time, but I said fuck it and got Heavy Rocks (II) and Praparat as well on vinyl.

And the obligatory shirt.



Parallax said:


> Wata is super cute live :33









tGre teh Disleksik said:


> All hail the drone goddess



This was the Drone side of Boris, big time.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2013)

I like Alt-J but I don't think they are as good as people say they are, they're solid live too.

I don't know what they are going to have at the Merch booth for Boris this year, apparently they're gonna be bringing in exclusive stuff for their residency in LA so I'll bring some cash cause you never know


----------



## tgre (May 2, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Norway's the worst. *We usually go to Sweden once a month or so to buy food, beer and stuff like that*, something which is a very common thing for a lot of Norwegians. Let's take beer: A 0,5L Sofiero costs me less than 2 USD, and it is a lot better than cheap beer in Norway, it's stronger and almost half the price. It's actually so good it's on my top three beer list. A semi-decent 0,5L beer in Norway costs almost 4 USD, isn't very good and is, as you can see, expensive as fuck. So yeah, it's quite expensive here.
> 
> A good beer in Norway, which is still not close to as good as Sofiero, costs around 4.5-5 USD. A really good one, that can match Sofiero, costs around 7-8 USD or more. Shocking stuff.
> 
> Norway'll steal your money.



Sweden is pretty much your Costco 

hahaha that's actually hilarious

Sounds like a story my uncle told me; he lives in Buffalo, New York with his brother and every fortnight they'd take a 7-hour trip across the Canadian/American border to buy a shit-ton of alcohol duty free. They'd take their families with them and teach his 4 year old son to hide spirits under the car seat and smile sweetly at the officers when asked if they were taking on anything illegal or in illegal quantities.

My uncle was hilarious.



Parallax said:


> I like Alt-J but I don't think they are as good as people say they are, they're solid live too.
> 
> I don't know what they are going to have at the Merch booth for Boris this year, apparently they're gonna be bringing in exclusive stuff for their residency in LA so I'll bring some cash cause you never know



I'm seeing them live in July. They're playing at City Town Hall, Melbourne and my friend scored us some tickets. I've seen them live before and I was blown away by their live performance.

Not all of the songs on their album are top-tier, but some songs blew my fucking mind (re: Taro, Fitzpleasure)

Definitely worth a re-spinthough.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just for the music.
> 
> I saw your posts on my wall.   I was ready to reply but then BORIS.
> 
> ...



Haha blowing me off for Boris is very much forgiven

Wata makes me melt inside and think of kittens and puppies- any sane person would get distracted by that

how was it by the way? I'm super-jelly


----------



## mow (May 3, 2013)

Man, Primavera sound finally announced their schedule and its clashtastic.  Not pleased that I wont catch a full Swans / OM / Nurse with sets but Im seeing them at porto prim the following weekend so it takes a bit of the bite away



Also: This is your last chance to experience ATP in its true habitat. No more UK holiday fests after this. What will I do with my annual dose of ATP ? 





Uncle Acid said:


> Norway's the worst. We usually go to Sweden once a month or so to buy food, beer and stuff like that, something which is a very common thing for a lot of Norwegians. Let's take beer: A 0,5L Sofiero costs me less than 2 USD, and it is a lot better than cheap beer in Norway, it's stronger and almost half the price. It's actually so good it's on my top three beer list. A semi-decent 0,5L beer in Norway costs almost 4 USD, isn't very good and is, as you can see, expensive as fuck. So yeah, it's quite expensive here.
> 
> A good beer in Norway, which is still not close to as good as Sofiero, costs around 4.5-5 USD. A really good one, that can match Sofiero, costs around 7-8 USD or more. Shocking stuff.
> 
> Norway'll steal your money.



What if I told you that is still cheaper than dubai?? a Corona /Heineken / Bud (the worst of the worst) here costs 6-8 dollars, a Guinness: 10-11 dollars (if you can find it). A good brew (if you can find it) can clock around 12-15 

When I went to oslo and bought people a round of drinks they all went . I tried to explain to them that I spent less there that weekend than I do on a night out in dubai if I decided to hit a bar >_< 

ofcourse it would be easier to buy in bulk from stores (because fuck going out in dubai man, there's like, 2-3 places worth hitting), but there is only designated seller and you need a special boozing id from the government to purchase and they allocate a specific mount for you based on your salary. Also you have to be a non Muslim to get it so


----------



## tgre (May 3, 2013)

mow said:


> Man, Primavera sound finally announced their schedule and its clashtastic.  Not pleased that I wont catch a full Swans / OM / Nurse with sets but Im seeing them at porto prim the following weekend so it takes a bit of the bite away
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Australia is slightly less expensive but still expensive nonetheless

for a country that has developed a culture around pulling a sick day and getting wasted at the pub... we sure charge alot for alcohol.

For a true Australian drunken experience, rock up to a house party with the cheapest casket wine you can find listening to the dirtiest psychadelica.

Best experiences of my life


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 3, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Sweden is pretty much your Costco
> 
> hahaha that's actually hilarious
> 
> ...



7 hours? Fucking hell, that's some kind of a trip. From where I used to live it was nothing more than one and a half hour trip over to Sweden, and about 70 minutes from where I live now.




mow said:


> What if I told you that is still cheaper than dubai?? a Corona /Heineken / Bud (the worst of the worst) here costs 6-8 dollars, a Guinness: 10-11 dollars (if you can find it). A good brew (if you can find it) can clock around 12-15
> 
> When I went to oslo and bought people a round of drinks they all went . I tried to explain to them that I spent less there that weekend than I do on a night out in dubai if I decided to hit a bar >_<
> 
> ofcourse it would be easier to buy in bulk from stores (because fuck going out in dubai man, there's like, 2-3 places worth hitting), but there is only designated seller and you need a special boozing id from the government to purchase and they allocate a specific mount for you based on your salary. Also you have to be a non Muslim to get it so



Are that the prices in the stores or in the pubs (or whatever)? I was talking about store prices. Watered down beer that tastes like piss costs around 11 (or more) USD in the pubs here, and something good usually cost 14 (or more) USD. How they can sleep at night is beyond me.


Another thing we buy when we go to Sweden are cheese. Lots of cheese. In Norway a tasteless, boring kilo of cheese costs around 15 USD, and a good one like Port Salut costs about 26 USD a kilo. In Sweden a kilo of ort Salut is 13 USD. That's some really big differences. 

And bacon. Less than half the price for bacon that's a shitload better than what we have here.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (May 5, 2013)

Im back up in this bitch. I haven't been keeping up with any new (or newly discovered) music. I need a catch me up. Heres a link to all my favorite bands []... someone tell me what new releases i missed and what bands i would probably dig. and before someone calls me out on it ... yes im being hella lazy


----------



## Lord Yu (May 5, 2013)

I just dig around youtube.  You might like Glass Cloud.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43jYAdA5iXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 5, 2013)

To start, the new Mice Parade album just came out.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (May 5, 2013)

Glass Cloud is cool, I have previously never heard them or of them. I like how the vocalists style is fairly unique to that type of metal. He sounds more like an indie kid... sorta. Love the forcefulness of the drums. 

Also news like Mice Parade's new album is exactly what I was hoping you guys would beable to provide. I fell on super hard times and had no computer or internet for almost 2 years. Due to an unfortunate incident I now am financially secure and have nice things again. like im typing on a brand new airbook right now while my iphone 5 is syncing next to it (sorry for the shameless boasting but i am excited about nice things


----------



## Lord Yu (May 6, 2013)

I've been listening to mostly black metal so I'd have a hard time finding a lot to your taste.


----------



## Laura (May 6, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> No matter what Laura told me that less has said, I really want to see Oslo one day.



Are you referring to a different laura?


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 6, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> I've been listening to mostly black metal so I'd have a hard time finding a lot to your taste.



Which bands have you been listening to?


----------



## Voynich (May 6, 2013)

Laura said:


> Are you referring to a different laura?



Yes. Me. 


And to change the subject, Jesus do I not look forward to the train journey to Rock Werchter. I think Jove is underestimating the the amount of fucks not given by the Belgian railways about anyone's itinerary, plans or aversion to spending the night on countryside station benches.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2013)

I think Jove just likes trains.   A childish wonder, if you will.

And Prog, my man, it's been a long time.  What's up?

Check out my Prime Cuts series in the pimping section; not really 'new' stuff in the traditional sense, but all really great stuff that's not too common.  It's all stuff I've gotten from work.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (May 6, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think Jove just likes trains.   A childish wonder, if you will.
> 
> And Prog, my man, it's been a long time.  What's up?
> 
> Check out my Prime Cuts series in the pimping section; not really 'new' stuff in the traditional sense, but all really great stuff that's not too common.  It's all stuff I've gotten from work.




What up gangsta! I will just go with the socially accepted standard when someone asks you whats up and say "nothing much". No but seriously, how ya been and thanks for taking time to acknowledge my long awaited return!

Im going right now to check out these prime cuts


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2013)

I've got plenty more lined up, I'm just lazy.

And man, it's been a crazy couple of years (as I imagine it has been for you, if not more so); I now live in North Carolina.  The time I've been on NF, I've moved from Oklahoma to Colorado, from Colorado to Florida, and from Florida to North Carolina.  Lot's of crazy shit has happened; I work at a bookstore that deals with all kinds of cool shit, and where I get most of my new music and such from.

How about you?


----------



## PrognosisNegative (May 7, 2013)

Im not ignoring your question about what ive been doing its just Its been a crazy couple of years and a lot of very important but highly personal things have happened so I dont immediately know what i should share and what I should keep to myself. I will say one thing though we live awfully close to each other and if a really good concert comes somewhere in between Birmingham Alabama and North Carolina we should make plans to meet up at it! 

I will share one thing though, my dad recently passed away. I am taking it extremely hard for many reasons but one of the main reasons is that it was about as unexpected as they come. He was on no medication had no health issues, he worked out 3 times a week, was a very healthy weight. He ate right and lived clean no smoking or drinking. Me and my family were hanging out one thursday I was around him all day he said good night to me and kissed my mom goodnight and went to bed around 9, when I went upstairs to go to sleep I noticed his light was still on and his door was cracked which was unusual for midnight. I went into his room and called out to him with no response so I went and shook him and he was cold. Thats when I flipped my shit and ran downstairs screaming and crying. my mom had no idea what was going on and it took me at least 2 minutes before I could form the words to tell her my dad her husband had died. He was just lying peacefully in the bed. the paramedics came and announced that he died of natural causes and Im pretty sure they did not look into his death since there was no apparent foul play. Its just been ruled natural and no further investigation is warranted, although I would truly like to know what kills a seemingly healthy man in an instant with no struggle or warning

to those that read my post and sympathized thank you it was cathartic typing all of this out knowing that it wont fall on blind eyes...


----------



## Voynich (May 7, 2013)

@ PN

Man that sucks. I'm sorry that happened. must have been really hard to find him like that. Sadly though a lot of things can kill a healthy man without warning. Pulmonary embolism, ruptured aorta, undiagnosed heart disease/problems... All things that usually aren't a problem or diagnosed until things like this happen.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 7, 2013)

Laura said:


> Are you referring to a different laura?



What the fuck? Are you searching for any reference to you on the forums?




Anyway, I usually get my stuff at places like mikkisays.net or impactus.info. Spending twelve bucks a month on Rapidgator is a sound investment if you want to download a bunch of albums without hassle.


----------



## Laura (May 7, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> What the fuck? Are you searching for any reference to you on the forums?



You say that like it's a bad thing. 

Sometimes I miss when someone talks to me, and I occasionally post in this thread...


----------



## Voynich (May 7, 2013)

You're full of shit. None of us have ever seen you around here.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 8, 2013)

Man, bandcamp is really stealing my time. Just checked a few tags there yesterday and suddenly I had spent 3 hours finding new stuff to listen to. Find lenty of interesting bands, though. Love it!


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2013)

Erik, you still suck at fighting games.

Just so you know.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (May 15, 2013)

Lol I remember you having the win button glued to your joystick and you still couldnt squeeze out a win just like u can barely squeeze out a dusty nut, man its been so long since your pipes have had any legitimate use theyve lost their function! 

Boom take that Davey!


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2013)

Damn' he's still got it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2013)

PrognosisNegative said:


> Lol I remember you having the win button glued to your joystick and you still couldnt squeeze out a win just like u can barely squeeze out a dusty nut, man its been so long since your pipes have had any legitimate use theyve lost their function!
> 
> Boom take that Davey!



Your mum's an eagle.

SHOTS FIRED


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2013)

I may get to meet Menton3 (Saltillo) at Heroes Con this June.  :x3

Dawn got Templesmith to email her back about her signing, and we emailed Menton but he hasn't gotten back to us.    He has a tome out with his art and a CD.  If he's signing, I'm bringing both CDs.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2013)

I'm seeing Boris tonight  :33


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2013)

Tell me if they have a better spread than they did here.

If they do I'll be so jealous.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2013)

Will do

it'll be my second time seeing them so I'm interesting in what they'll play that is different from last time


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2013)

If you're in the US (I think you are), it's a lot of Flood (mostly this), Feedbacker and Dronevil, with some spatterings of Pink and Attention Please! thrown in.  It's a pretty loud, wall of noise set; at least mine was.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2013)

they're playing Flood in full tomorrow night

tonight they are playing a lot of their classics and songs that they've never played in the US before.  ilu LA


----------



## PrognosisNegative (May 29, 2013)

wow you werent kiddin Doc this place is a ghost town! "Where have all the cowboys goooowowowone????"


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2013)

Jove either killed them or drove them off.


----------



## Yoshi (May 30, 2013)

Do people like moe and Chris (ED!) still come around?


----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2013)

Sometimes, though I see him more on Facebook than anywhere else.

Same with Mow and Mike.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2013)

It is kind of sad how this place is so barren

I mean I'm not helping by rarely posting here but it's still sad

also Boris was amazing!  They played a lot of really obscure stuff that's more in line with their slow metal and post rock sounds with some Pink tracks.  No Feedbacker doe :'[


----------



## Lord Yu (May 30, 2013)

I forgot to post here after Melvins. They were also amazing.  They really brought the thunder. So glad to hear Night Goat live.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 30, 2013)

There's always a lot of talk bout Boris on here, so what are peopple's top and botton three Boris albums?

Top three Boris albums:

1. Akuma No Uta
2. Boris with Michio Kurihara - Rainbow
3. Amplifier Worship

Runner ups: Vein (Hardcore Version) and Flood

Bottom thee (from best to worst):

3. Pr?parat
2. Boris with Merzbow - Megatone
1. Boris with Merzbow - Sun Baked Snow Cave

They're not bad, just not all that interesting either.

There's also a new version of Vein comming up. One that uses elements from both of the versions.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 30, 2013)

Hmm probably top would be...

Smile
Akuma no Uta
Last Feedbacker

Bottom would probably be Absoluteego for me.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 30, 2013)

Good to see someone else with some love for Akuma no Uta. Not only are the songs and vocals top notch, the fucking production, man.My god! Perfection!

Also, the most straight forward version of Smile is really good. The other one is good too, just not as good as the straight forward one. Not even close. And the Pyg cover is just fucking beautiful. Just as good, if not better, than the original one.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2013)

Feedbacker
Flood
Akuma no Uta

in that order


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 31, 2013)

Because seniors have graduated, half my workload has disappeared. But I have one Junior in a class. We don't know what to do, so I'm going to teach him how to play Husker Du's "Pink Turns to Blue" and I gave him "Our Band Could Be Your Life" to read for the next two weeks.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 31, 2013)

Good on you, Jove! Bring up the younguns! Writing a novel is the only productive thing going with me.  Twenty seven pages into my next draft and I finally got around to working out the most contrived element of my story. Of course since I decided to start a rewrite in the middle I might just have to work backwards and forwards.  But eh out of sequence writing is not something to complain about.


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2013)

I always thought the collab with Ian Astbury was fantastic

standout track for me:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2013)

The sig is super recent. He spilled the beans in Asia, like 3 weeks ago, I think. Not much else known about it. They haven't debuted any new songs on this festival tour, so whatever they are working with is totally unknown. Or what producer. Or anything... it's all very vague.


That kid I'm talking about is in a band, he's pretty tuned into playing and being a musician right now, but he's 17 and hasn't listened to much yet. If he just checks out the bands in the book (Husker Du, Black Flag, Minutemen, etc.) I'd consider the year a success.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> There's always a lot of talk bout Boris on here, so what are peopple's top and botton three Boris albums?
> 
> Top three Boris albums:
> 
> ...



Akuma no Uta
Flood
Feedbacker

No real order, honestly.

And I've got a chance to see the Melvins with a few people from work when they get here, I think fairly soon, as well.  I missed them during their Freak Puke tour, but that's not really the Melvins tour I would want to see them on, honestly, as much as I liked Freak Puke.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2013)

Upset to see that Soil and "Pimp" Sessions hasn't pressed much wax at all--mostly 7" and 12" EPs, a few appearances on comps, but no full LPs.  A damn shame.

Still, now I can get the hard copies for duper cheap since I'm not paying a bunch of honkeys to ship it from Japan for me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> There's always a lot of talk bout Boris on here, so what are peopple's top and botton three Boris albums?
> 
> Top three Boris albums:
> 
> ...



akuma no uta
pink
smile

worst, couldn't say


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2013)

Worst?

They have a few lackluster noise/drone releases, mostly because they're rather... interchangeable.  Not all of their collaborations with Merzbow have been good; honestly, just Rock Dream is worth the listen.  Still not really fond of Vein (Drone Version), either.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2013)

I think my least favorite is Vein

I just don't like it, both versions

also Boskov you should just get your friends that travel to pick up albums for you, that's what I do


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I think my least favorite is Vein
> 
> I just don't like it, both versions
> 
> also Boskov you should just get your friends that travel to pick up albums for you, that's what I do



I'm a master of importing.  

Mow has nabbed me a few doosies, though. 

I got Midori (the album with the naked chick on the cover) on vinyl from an import shop, and I've got 6 CDs lined up to bought, too (Mass of Fermenting Dregs and Soil and "Pimp" Sessions), that won't cost me 100+ dollars because lol imports.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2013)

you bastard

I want that Midori vinyl :'[


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2013)

Only one I've seen, here or in Japan.  

Totally can't play it at work, though, given the artwork.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2013)

I honestly didn't even know it existed.

I r jealous


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2013)

From what I gather, just one run pressed when the album was released; then they broke up.

I'm gathering vinyl for when I move and have more than one room and a bathroom in my house, so I can have our nerd/music room set up.  I want John Baizley prints for the room, but damn those are pricey.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2013)

I haven't really invested tooooo much into a lot of albums since my income isn't that great.

and I buy a lot of Criterion films and lord knows those aren't cheap


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 3, 2013)

But Vein (Hardcore version) is one of their best releases. You can't dislike it. It's impossible.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2013)

but 

I do :'[

I have both versions and every now and then I spin it again and it just doesn't click


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I haven't really invested tooooo much into a lot of albums since my income isn't that great.
> 
> and I buy a lot of Criterion films and lord knows those aren't cheap



I work at a place that allows me to get my media for cheap.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 3, 2013)

So people actually buy albums here? Lovely!


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2013)

Plenty!

Though I have far more CDs than I have LPs, but I'm working on both.  The girlfriend hates it, since I have a lot and they take up space, but half of the fun is waiting for that album I want at work, or finding it in a shop at random.   

I'm also afraid I'll lose my harddrive(s) and be unable to get my music back, so hard copies since like I was 15 lol.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 3, 2013)

I buy some too, but I cannot afford as much anymore. When I went to school i bought 100-150 CDs a year, now I only buy 5-10 tapes and 10-20 vinyls a year. But since I can't afford to buy too much anymore due to high prices and extremely high shipping prices, I have become very picky, though. I don't buy something just because the music is good anymore. The packages need to be great too. I pay for way more than just the music.

I'm currently awaiting this in the mail:

Sigh - Imaginary Sonicscae 4xLP
Sigh - Infidel Art 4xtape box
Sigh - Scorn Defeat 2xtape box

Can't wait til I get them.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 3, 2013)

Is Country Rap really a thing?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> So people actually buy albums here? Lovely!



I buy records on the regular

I also buy my books (novels and comics) and movies that I really like.  I'm still a pirate but I invest in the stuff that I really like.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2013)

for the record I get a lot of my stuff for what would be considered cheap but I usually buy in bulk 

my 2 most expensive records were actually gifts


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to buy plenty of films too, but I can't afford it and since music is something I use regularly I choose to continue buying music. I also buy some comics of course, but it is awdully expensive in Norway, and since the shipping prices got raised not too long ago buying from USA/UK/Whatever has also become pretty expensive. Horrible stuff.

And I am a pirate. The day I cannot download music aynmore I'll stop buy music as well, except for stuff from my favourite bands. But I'll stp checking out new music because I can't afford to do any miss buys (or what the fuck you say in English). I need to know the album and know that it is worth my money (unless it is one of my top 15-20 bands).


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Plenty!
> 
> Though I have far more CDs than I have LPs, but I'm working on both.  The girlfriend hates it, since I have a lot and they take up space, but half of the fun is waiting for that album I want at work, or finding it in a shop at random.
> 
> I'm also afraid I'll lose my harddrive(s) and be unable to get my music back, so hard copies since like I was 15 lol.



It's not like Dawn doesn't buy a lot of crap that takes up room, so she can't really complain. xD


----------



## tgre (Jun 3, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Upset to see that Soil and "Pimp" Sessions hasn't pressed much wax at all--mostly 7" and 12" EPs, a few appearances on comps, but no full LPs.  A damn shame.
> 
> Still, now I can get the hard copies for duper cheap since I'm not paying a bunch of honkeys to ship it from Japan for me.



I actually haven't even spun "Magnetic Soil" yet and I've been meaning to

is it any good?!


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Is Country Rap really a thing?



Hey, Buck 65 is pretty good.



Hangat?r said:


> It's not like Dawn doesn't buy a lot of crap that takes up room, so she can't really complain. xD



Well...

She does, but that doesn't preclude complaining.



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I actually haven't even spun "Magnetic Soil" yet and I've been meaning to
> 
> is it any good?!


 
I have not.

Though, to be honest, S&P hasn't changed much since 2004, except to add singers I don't really want in my music and slow down more of their songs.  When get they get loungey I'll stop getting their new albums.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexual Hungry off of Magnetic Soil was a fucking ace track. The rest of the album I didn't find particularly notable.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope we get another band to take up the mantle.

I want more Death Jazz.


----------



## tgre (Jun 8, 2013)

MY FACE

WHERE IS IT?!

THIS SONG IS ARGH T_T


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2013)

Lots of great electronic music in my download list these days. This is my song of the summer:


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 9, 2013)

Holy shit, back from Heroes Con.

Spent like 2 days browsing art and media from different artist.  Quite a few semi-big names like Adam Hughes, Ben Templesmith and Frank Cho (who was a no show for most of it; Steve Niles didn't even show up at all), but found a lot of awesome smaller artists, some that were AMAZINGLY talented.  I'll be looking for them.

menton3 did not make it, unfortunately, but his assistant(?) was very helpful and super nice; we dropped... wayyy too much at his table, but we got an original page from Silent Hill that he did.  If you haven't looked up his art, do yourself a favor and google it.  Holy shit.  The man is SUPER FUCKING TALENTED, as he has a major talent with mixed media, from oil painting and charcoal to pencil and pen sketches, in addition to being a fantastic musician.  

So many pictures, too.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 14, 2013)

La Roux is releasing a new album this year. I can't fucking wait!


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 30, 2013)

Femi Kuti, Orphaned Land, Barenaked Ladies, A Pale Horse Named Death, the Gathering, Skinny Puppy, Depeche mode, David Bowie, and and and....gah so many albums dropping that I must get.

>.>


----------



## mow (Jun 30, 2013)

Any fans of the necks here? Finally getting to see them later this year in london (playing a 3 night residency in , my 3rd fav venue in the world). Improvised ambient/jazz/rock trio, and they are ethereal. So so excited:


----------



## tgre (Jul 1, 2013)

That first track sounds amazing mow.

That intro bass reverberated through my being.

I'm definitely going to show them some love and give them a look-see

---

a part of me really wants to dig up the old MD cypher thread so we can get those lyrics pumping through again. I'm going through another hip hop phase and its really got a choke hold on my soundsense right now


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2013)

I am actually, but I haven't listened in years.  I need to re-listen. 

It's already been an amazing year and we haven't even had new Kayo Dot yet.


----------



## mow (Jul 6, 2013)

Gah, the new Kayo Dot is going to be STELLAR. Trust me, this is shaping up to be their best one yet.

tigre, check out these guys for hippity hoppy fix
clear soul followers


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 6, 2013)

Para recently rewatching Drive made me want to spin its OST and any related stuff. Desire, Chromatics, College ... then stumbled on Tesla Boy. They have some pretty good 80s and then there's this:


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 6, 2013)

In the past few days I found a pretty good touhou Jazz group. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZBWxSgWqOY[/YOUTUBE]
And by pretty good I mean amazing and incredible.


----------



## mow (Jul 6, 2013)

I was gonna say "pretty good? dude this is amazing and incredible!" then I read the rest of your post. Excellent stuff man. 

αshɘs, check out the label Italians Do It Better. It's chromatics and a bunch other side projects and they all do that neon sound to a staggeringly excellent degree. Glass Candy in particular are grand (although the worst live show in the universe. Fucking terrifying man)


On another note, have you mofos accepted GOAT as your lord and savior? Psychedelic Afro Funk.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 6, 2013)

Link me, both of you.

I beg of you!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2013)

OOOOOH SHIIIIIT! I found a live link! And goddamn this opening track! Definitely one of the best covers of UN Owen Was Her.


----------



## mow (Jul 7, 2013)

Sent, and Alex, send me man. 

Androo: They are phenomenal live too, one of the major highlights of primavera sound this year. Was high as fuck on gram of mdma so that added rather nicely to the whole thing. Goat followed by the Knife was an epic epic combo.


----------



## mow (Jul 7, 2013)

holy mother of fuck the new Acid Mother Temple is going to be tight as fuck


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll upload it when I wake up. What I have was hard to get.  But it's delicious. It's like if Soil & Pimp Sessions covered Touhou songs. It's just so energetic and lush!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2013)

I.

FINALLY. 

SAW.

BLUR.


In sum,


----------



## EJ (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs are pretty alright.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 7, 2013)

Mow, that's fuckin' ace.  I'm loving those samples, so a DL is in order ASAP.  

And, I'm always up for more Acid Mothers Temple.  Always.

Jove, did you ask them to play whoohoo?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 7, 2013)

mow said:


> αshɘs, check out the label Italians Do It Better. It's chromatics and a bunch other side projects and they all do that neon sound to a staggeringly excellent degree. Glass Candy in particular are grand (although the worst live show in the universe. Fucking terrifying man)



will do, thanks.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2013)

I want links too guys O:


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyone who wants Tokyo Active NEETs link just ask. I just found the discography and wow.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2013)

pm me Yu plz


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Mow, that's fuckin' ace.  I'm loving those samples, so a DL is in order ASAP.
> 
> And, I'm always up for more Acid Mothers Temple.  Always.
> 
> Jove, did you ask them to play whoohoo?



If I ever got the chance, I'd ask them to play a b-side they've never played live ever called All Your Life. 

That's actually a funny thing about Blur these days, though. They've always closed with The Universal, but this tour they've started to close with Song 2. 

Since I knew it was coming, I position Laura away from the moshing Frenchmen to our left and just grabbed onto her. When it started everyone went bonkers so she said fuck it and started hopping too.


Side note: I fucking hate festivals. Blur is the only band I'd ever deal with festival for...


Except maybe for Simian Mobile Disco. SMD have become so flawless live these days I might be willing to go to a festival just for them.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 7, 2013)

But you'd get to be THAT guy!

WOO HOO!

I've never been to a festival, but I'd probably be going alone or with a friend.  Dawn would never suffer the smell of shit, piss and body odor that usually comes with a festival.  There's a few bands I'd suffer through to see, though.

Also, I'm totally going to brag to you guys because... well, fuck it.

Yesterday I nabbed fuckin' _Walking Cloud And Deep Red Sky, Flag Fluttered And The Sun Shined_,_ Palmless Prayer / Mass Murder Refrain_ and _You Are There_ by Mono on vinyl yesterday--all fucking limited colored.  God, this is addicting.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2013)

Festivals must be pretty amazing if you're a festival person, but I definitely am not.

Like, when Laura and I first talked about Rock Werchter, I thought about going Saturday, too, since the Saturday line-up was fucking unreal. Check this out: Disclosure, Tame Impala, Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds, Django Django, Rudimental, James Blake, Kendrick Lamar, Odd Future, and Frank Ocean all played Saturday. That's pretty incredible.

But I think I'd rather pay 30 euros to see Tame Impala or James Blake at the Vera than 80 euros to see all those guys at RW.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2013)

Public note, I accidentally put out two links to the same album.  lol can't read Japanese. Fixing mistake.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2013)

I like festivals, they're loads of fun


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2013)

The tastefully named Thelonious Martin just put out a new single for the Summer, which pretty much is the Summer.



His other albums are pretty killer, like MF Doom meets Boards of Canada.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 8, 2013)

man, this is so cool


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2013)

With all this stuff being shared the last few days, I'm pining to make another MD Mixtape.


----------



## tgre (Jul 9, 2013)

mow said:


> Gah, the new Kayo Dot is going to be STELLAR. Trust me, this is shaping up to be their best one yet.
> 
> tigre, check out these guys for hippity hoppy fix
> clear soul followers


----------



## tgre (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm trapped in a glass cage of experimental jazz.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2013)

Mixtapes aren't made alone. 

Actually, TD, your countrymen Jagwa Ma would probably make any number of mixtape ideas I have in my head right now. Love that album.

Agreeing on a topic might be tough, if anyone's up for it. There's a lot of summery stuff flowing about, but I'd want to promulgate it across the forum and these motherfuckers also desperately need an education into what a brilliant year 2013 has been thus far.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 9, 2013)

Let's do it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd like to (moderately) contribute


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 9, 2013)

We have to wait until Hubbardo is released, then I can contribute.


----------



## tgre (Jul 10, 2013)

I'll contribute in spirit (meaning I will do nothing but procrastinate)

Reliability of a hobo, right here.

EDIT: Jagwar Ma are fucking boss-tier.

There's this program which plays every saturday morning called "Rage" on our ABC channel

BEST SHOW EVER

plays music that's generally not played on commercial radio channels, mainly because the guest programmers are always like all these random artists like Toro Y Moi, The Knife, The Brunettes, Enon etc

Good stuff.

Got onto Jagwar Ma through Enon playing one of their music videos. Deliciousness for the ears.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 10, 2013)

Bandamp is like a music geek wikipedia for me lately. One click leads to 50 different places.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2013)

link us Jove


----------



## tgre (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm afraid if I start browsing bandcamp

I won't stop


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah I'm scared too


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 11, 2013)

Bandcamp/Soundcloud are the TVTropes of music.

Linking someone is a small crime.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2013)

you clicked the link didn't you


----------



## tgre (Jul 11, 2013)

"just click the link man... don't you want to be cool?"


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 11, 2013)

Nope.

Saw Pacific Rim instead.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2013)

I wanna see that 

I gotta wait till Saturday tho

post about it in our RYM thread


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

Naw, I ain't doin' that.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUV_Bw87i9c[/YOUTUBE]
Been listening to this today.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2013)

Boskov too scared to post


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't post in the Bathhouse, and it's not because I'm scared.

The rules apply similarly in the Theater, just without the disgust.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2013)

all I read is too scared


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

I really just don't watch much TV or see too many movies, so I don't have much to talk about.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 12, 2013)

The bathhouse just gives me more reasons to be disappointed by humanity.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't even go to the bathhouse that place is so bizarre


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mRvtYMCFZQ4[/YOUTUBE]

this is my jam this summer idgaf


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2013)

Instantly stuck in my head.


----------



## Shivers (Jul 21, 2013)

Has anyone here seen Tim Hecker live?

He's playing in London in two months, and I want to know whether it's worth going to see him.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2013)

I have not, but mow (the user) will give a glowing review of them no doubt.

Let me see if I can summon him.


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I have not, but mow (the user) will give a glowing review of them no doubt.
> 
> Let me see if I can summon him.





Shivers: DUDE/DUDETTE. *GO*. Hecker easily ranks amongst my fav musicians and one of the most nerve rattling concerts you can possibly attend. I've seen him twice now, and its honestly an "experience", rather than a  run of the mill gig. The venue was pitch black (he requests all lights to be switched off aside from a tiny lamp on his table to work with) and its ear-bleeding loud. The sonic soundscapes he creates are extremely physical. I was front row putting all my weight on the railings trying to steady myself, and I just kept falling back and almost toppling every time the reverb hit. My friends to keep pushing me upright. Someone said I looked like death afterwards. Awesome night!

Really tho, I cant sing his praises enough. Add that its @ St John at Hackney Church which is a beautiful venue for it and the only other venue on that level is Union Chapel (plus its seated so you dont have to worry about falling). Got to see Stars of the Lid and Roly Porter there last year and I loved it to bits. So go and support Bird on The Wire, they're a great promoter


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh and added bonus! You'll likely be among the very first few to hear his new record "Virgins" (which wont come out till end of October), so +++ indie points.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 22, 2013)

Concerts, fucking concerts. I've almost forgotten how it feels to go to concerts. As far as I know the next decent gig comming up is Satyricon in september, and even that aren't all that interesting. At least not for that price.


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2013)

I know that feel man. I'm currently looking at a 4 month gig drought, but salvation afterwards: 35 days traveling Europe to hit up 5 festivals and 21 gigs.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 22, 2013)

Damn, that sounds nice. Where are you going, and where are you from?

If I hadn't moved in January I'd probaly been 40+ gigs up right now, but since I moved I've only been at two concerts as far as I know. Inferno Festival and Agalloch + Fen, which I had to leave early and missed half of Agalloch's show. As well as a silent film concert (Aelita: Queen of Mars + Ugress live), but that doesn't really count.


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2013)

UK, Iceland, Netherlands, Germany & Belgium. 

EDIT: actually let me show you my exact itinerary, cause this shit is ridiculous XD

29th Oct: Chelsea Wolfe + Russian Circles, London
30th Oct - 3rd Nov: Iceland Airwaves, Reykjavik
4th - 5th: The Necks 2 night Residency, London 
6th: Deerhunter, London
7th: Unknown Mortal Orchestra, London 
8th - 9th: , Den Haag
10th: Amon Ammarth + Carcass, Brussels
11th: Wayne Shorter Quartet, Antwerp 
12th: -
13th: Low, Leuven
14th: Matt Elliott, Brussels
15th: Nils Frahm, Hasselt
16th: Moving Noises Festival, Bochum  
17th: Mount Kimbie, Brussels
18th: Daughter, Amsterdam
19th: Magik Markers, Amsterdam
20th: Bonobo, Amsterdam 
21st: GSY!BE, London
22nd - 24th: 
25th: Austra, London
26th: Disappears, London
27th: Civil Civic, London
28th: METZ, London
29th - 1st Dec: 

I'm currently based in Dubai so i make up for the long months in between by splurging in one go like this


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 22, 2013)

Jesus fucking christ. How the hell do you afford that?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2013)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck you Moe I wanna to go ATP End of an Era


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2013)

Pull double shifts 10 months a year man. I've got a tons of friends in couple of those cities so I can always crash a couch, the rest I just get a cheapasfuck hostel. All I need is a few hours of sleep and a place to shower so lodging is the last thing that I''m picky about. Really brings the costs low. After that I just budget my spending super tight. The thing that breaks the back is having to fly to europe, once I'm there, it's sweet sailing to gig heaven.



Parallax said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck you Moe I wanna to go ATP End of an Era



I want you motherfuckers to come down to one of these. It's going to be so sad. I've been more than ten of them now. The idea of no more uk atp is quite depressing, consistently the best fests/people/experiences I've ever had.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 22, 2013)

I see. Ugh, sounds fucking great! We're (me and my girlfriend) is thinking about interrailing around in Europe next year. Walking around the big cities, going to oncerts and museums for four weeks (as that is the lenght of her vacation). Sounds neat IMO.


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2013)

Honestly, NOTHING beats walking around a nice European city in the winter. Make a playlist + dress warmly = wonderful hours to be had. And if you stop every few hours for a cup of mulled wine / hot cider you're golden.

If you get a eurorail pass , you'er bound to have a lovely months man. I hope you get to make it


----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2013)

I want to kill you and wear your skin, moe.

I'll parade around as you and I'm sure only then- will I learn of true happiness


----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2013)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]mRvtYMCFZQ4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this is my jam this summer idgaf



Kinda reminds me of early Sebadoh mixed with Best Coast

I'm fucking down with this beat though. Great summer mix. Gonna steal this for my roadtrip mixtape when I inevitably splurge my dosh on the upcoming summer music festivals.


----------



## Slice (Jul 23, 2013)

mow said:


> 21st: GSY!BE, London



One day after my birthday so there is a high chance i have this week off. Tempting, especially since i have been listening to a lot of post rock lately. But flying to London for one concert? 



mow said:


> Honestly, NOTHING beats walking around a nice European city in the winter. Make a playlist + dress warmly = wonderful hours to be had. And if you stop every few hours for a cup of mulled wine / hot cider you're golden.
> 
> If you get a eurorail pass , you'er bound to have a lovely months man. I hope you get to make it



Always strange to hear how awesome people think Europe is. I guess living here doesnt make you appreciate it as much.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 23, 2013)

I live in Europe and I appreciate it. Walking around in big citties on a warm summer day looking at things and having loads and loads of fun, and stop for a cold beer every now and then. I love Europe!


----------



## Slice (Jul 23, 2013)

Best city for sightseeing i ever went to was Prague, great city with lots of history. It was a short vacation with my whole class shortly before finishing school. We also spontaneously saw a Hatebreed gig there in a really small club dirt cheap. Good memories.

I really need to see more concerts though i used to go to one every other month but the last few years i just dont have the time. 

This year so far i only went to the 'Rock im Park' festival but in August there is the 'Rockenheim' festival (with SOAD and Nine Inch Nails ), in September i'm seeing 'God is an Astronaut' in Frankfurt and i might go and see '30 seconds to mars' with a friend because she doesnt want to go alone.


----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2013)

Everything sounds awesome when you're still in uni and have no money

a la moi


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 23, 2013)

mow said:


> Honestly, NOTHING beats walking around a nice European city in the winter. Make a playlist + dress warmly = wonderful hours to be had. And if you stop every few hours for a cup of mulled wine / hot cider you're golden.
> 
> If you get a eurorail pass , you'er bound to have a lovely months man. I hope you get to make it



I dunno. London in the summer is an entirely different beast. Everything is more vibrant, everyone is happier, everything seems more fun (except for the underground!). I love my city and think that it's great year round, but summer brings out something special in the atmosphere. The only bad thing about the summer is the close of the football season and the agonising (as a Gunner) transfer window!

Everyone keeps showing off their song for the summer. I had mine all picked out and then it vanished without a trace. It was a Prince remix of the Janaelle Monae ft Erykah Badu track Q.U.E.E.N.

Prince, whom I adore, harking back to his early 90s New Power Generation days. Funk filled, dirty bass and great lyrics such as "They be like Oohh, let them eat cake/but we eat wings and throw them bones on the ground" there was no way I wasn't going to love the song. But now I can't find it and I feel as though my summer has been diminished as a result.

It doesn't help that I spend my working days around chicken and closing down often involved sweeping up discarded chicken bones. Now I get teary eyed every time it's my turn to do the floor.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2013)

I originally thought Nederland was the greatest place in the world, because I was here for three months in the winter and winter is the best season in every conceivable way.

Now I've been here two consecutive summers. Technically, they are below sea level and should be further away from the sun than I'd be in America, and yet I feel like I'm inside the goddamn corona.

Also, Smith Westerns played Groningen like the week before I got here. Mikal Cronin plays the week after (with Ducktails, Walkmen, Place to Bury Strangers all playing within a month of my departure). And NOTHING IN BETWEEN.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 23, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> I originally thought Nederland was the greatest place in the world, because I was here for three months in the winter and winter is the best season in every conceivable way.
> 
> Now I've been here two consecutive summers. Technically, they are below sea level and should be further away from the sun than I'd be in America, and yet I feel like I'm inside the goddamn corona.


The Mediterranean aside Europe is just not built for the heat. We are far more cold concious. We are just not great at handling a lot of heat, our cities don't tend to be built for it. Air conditioning is something that's basically only seen in shops. In England we get surprised every time it gets hot (although it pretty much does it every year without fail) there is currently a serious fan shortage across the nation. Not expecting or preparing for the heat makes it much worse when it comes.

Still as a Brit I love sitting in the park or in a beer garden somewhere with friends, good music playing, a large amount of cold beers/cider/pimms and focusing a good chunk of conversation on moaning about the heat. Just going on and on about how hot it is and how hot it feels, how the city traps all the heat, not being able to find a fan, how hard it is to sleep. Plus even when you're talking about something else it's still good to throw in the odd "Wow, I'm roasting" comment. Love it!


----------



## Voynich (Jul 23, 2013)

Last summer we even had to buy a fan because Jove couldn't handle the heat. It's been a massive stand-in-the-way all year but this summer it's been on 24/7. Normally those things give me either a cough or a fever (so I've never had one before because eh...3 days of sun a year really) but it's been so hot this time around that you barely notice it being on. I feel bad complaining about the heat though cause usually our summers are rainy and windy, but this is just blah too. Hopefully the thunder will break through tomorrow but sadly the temperature won't drop so it's like walking around in a warm shower all day. Too sticky.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 23, 2013)

We don't get much sun round these ways either; does not stop us complaining about it when it arrives. We also complain about the rain, the cold and when the sun is not there when we feel it should be.

We had the sticky shower thing going on today. It was raining and thunderous all night through to the morning, but it did little to drop the temperature. It's horrible and muggy.

Edit: What I do to keep myself really cool is get a big cooler box (bucket will do) and fill it with ice. Stick that in front of the fan and it makes a huge difference. Also keep my window and curtains open at night but closed in the day.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2013)

Fuck the summer.

Not really, as it does bring out a nice bunch of things, not to mention a vibrant bouquet of green plants and blue skies, and there are some memories forever tied to those halcyon 3 months, but fuck the heat, fuck the humidity and fuck tourists.  Summer is not nice.  Tell me you like summer after 20 consecutive days of 90+ degrees with 70% humidity the whole time. 

The respite is the torrential downpour and/or hurricane.

Winter is still where it's at, son.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2013)

man fuck da winter

it's cold as shit, things die, people are depressed

plus snow is overrated, srs


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2013)

So, damn, Serj's new solo albums is largely jazz.

What?


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2013)

The main reason I love the EU winter is because I only do it for a months tops  and I only have summer here. Honestly, temps have been 104+ (lately hitting 113) for the past 3 months and this will last until October. It's the most awful weather you can possibly imagine and beyond unbearable. Cannot wait for some winter and  snow!

Totally agree that europe is not built for heat. My friend just moved from dubai to london and she's dieing due to the current temperature and the lack of AC. Ciders in a beer garden sounds amazing, 

Becca; low blow (and I'm sure you've seen it) but: 



Slice said:


> One day after my birthday so there is a high chance i have this week off. Tempting, especially since i have been listening to a lot of post rock lately. But flying to London for one concert?



Godspeed doing a short EU tour so you might be able to catch them sooner. Also  they have a two night residency in Leipzig (you're in germany, right?) in UT Connewitz, and holy hell will that venue add to the vibe


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, damn, Serj's new solo albums is largely jazz.
> 
> What?



what is exactly what I thought. gimmie!

also did you guys here Alex's  TOKYO Active NEETs pimp? Shit's spectacular!


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2013)

Check ya rep, son.

I do like Serj; I can't lie.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm gonna see Godspeed this September

I'm hyped


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2013)

mow said:


> Godspeed doing a short EU tour so you might be able to catch them sooner. Also  they have a two night residency in Leipzig (you're in germany, right?) in UT Connewitz, and holy hell will that venue add to the vibe



It is about the same effort to reach London or Leipzig.
I live in southwest germany and Leipzig is in the northeast so if i dont want a 7 hour drive by car i would need to use a plane either way.

I am listening to a lot of post rock lately and want to check out the a bit less accessible side of it. Doing so live would be even better.

Fun fact: A few years ago i bought several Mogwai albums and have been listening to them a lot but only about half a year ago i discovered that there is actually a whole genre like that. It somehow never occured to me to look for more bands like them...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2013)

Parallax said:


> man fuck da winter
> 
> it's cold as shit, things die, people are depressed
> 
> plus snow is overrated, srs


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2013)

Serj, the singer from System of a Down? 

I can't wait for the fucking thunderstorm to hit. And for all flies to die like right the fuck now.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 24, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> Serj, the singer from System of a Down?



Aye aye. Aye.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 24, 2013)

Team Rocket theme


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2013)

Parallax said:


> man fuck da winter
> 
> it's cold as shit, things die, people are depressed
> 
> plus snow is overrated, srs



ugh

Australian winter: no snow, just infinite gloom and rain. Enjoy your testicles shriveling up like raisins every fucking day as you wake up out of bed.

But if you're in uni, enjoy uni holidays by increasing your gas bill, blasting on the ducted heating and sleeping in every single day 

My holidays have been pretty swell.

Waiting for balloted tickets to be released for the summer music festivals here. Melvins and Chic ft. Nile Rogers have already signed on to play for Meredith Music Festival but all anyone is waiting for right now (well, by "anyone" I just mean all the regular gig/festival attendees) are the lineups for the multi-day music festivals- Falls Music Festival, Meredith Music Festival and Pyramid Rock Music Festival.

They get released in the next week or so- I'm fucking pumped.

Already signed on for balloted tickets


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 24, 2013)

Melvins are coming here in a couple months.

Gotta see it.

Godspeed touring with NiN of all things.  I'd probably just see Godspeed and bail when NiN came on.


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, this year Meredith are playing a little before Falls Music Festival

there's a part of me that wants to go to both music festivals just to experience more of the hippy/folksy vibe of Meredith compared to the almost-coachella-esque vibe of Falls Festival

But then I look at my wallet and bank account and I suddenly hate myself 

I'd also be cutting it pretty close in terms of recuperation between events. Don't want to inundate my auditory senses with too much soundlovin' in on month.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, shit's expensive.  

Sensory overload would probably lessen the impact, but it's not like there are too many festivals here since this place sucks.  Lots of good smaller venues, though.


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2013)

One thing I love about Melbourne is its devotion towards music.

the fantastic thing about the festival scene here is that artists who would've never even considered coming to Australia (at the risk of having a negligible amount of fans to play for) will test their sound out during a gig/festival and suddenly they'll love the atmosphere as much as the crowd does.

Every single live music experience I've had in Australia has been absolutely amazing.

Hell, I saw wiggles live once. Shit was fucking amazing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2013)

Australia's the spot right now. All the bands that really engage me lately are Australia or have an Australian member.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 24, 2013)

Jove, get your indie nonsense out of here.

I hear they had a hard time getting Sunn O))) over there because of what they need to be able to play their show--which makes sense, but I'd never want to see Sunn O))) without the proper set up.  Ever.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Jove, get your indie nonsense out of here.
> 
> I hear they had a hard time getting Sunn O))) over there because of what they need to be able to play their show--which makes sense, but I'd never want to see Sunn O))) without the proper set up.  Ever.



Remember I missed out on Sunn O))) in Bergen Cathedral a few years back. Such a shame. Was supossed to be amazing, and they played so loud bricks started falling from the roof. Loads of different people there as well. Everything from old, old people to younglings, and a shitload of them doesn't even know it exists harder music than Abba before they went there. Some christians didn't like it, though. Cuz metal is EV?L and all that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 24, 2013)

Their music is more of an experience than a concert.

And I'll probably never see them.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2013)

I've seen them before many moons ago.  They cool

I have to decide on a trip to SF or to try to see MBV next month.  Life isn't fair :{


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2013)

On the topic of Sunn O))), experience is just that. I can imagine this was the most perfect gig possible for a  band like that:



Doom in an Italian prison. _*Fuck*_ 

tigger are you going to Release the Bats in Melbourne? Line up is insane, The Jesus Lizard, Television playing Marquee Moon, The Breeders playing Last Splash, The Scientists, SLEEP, Lightening Bolt, Total Control,  Balam Acab and a few more. Shit's insane 

Paral, MBV indoors or outdoors?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2013)

they're playing outdoors


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 24, 2013)

I just noticed the title of this thread.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rVFi6qkPHE[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome!


----------



## olaf (Jul 24, 2013)

forum says that I posted in this thread

which means that the talk was really fucking slow around here, since I can't remember when was the last time I posted here


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 24, 2013)

This thread is over two years old.

God_damn_.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2013)

at least it's past the half way mark


----------



## tgre (Jul 25, 2013)

mow said:


> On the topic of Sunn O))), experience is just that. I can imagine this was the most perfect gig possible for a  band like that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm waiting on a friend to confirm our tickets but it looks like I'll be going.

I saw Fuck Buttons at Harvest Festival last year and I'm looking forward to seeing them play at RtB.

Also looking forward to Balam Acab and Total Control. I'm actually familiarizing myself with some of the other acts that will be playing and I'm loving the sounds. I'm incredibly pumped for RtB.

Also recently bumped into Scott Bailey (current bassist of Hoss) and had a beer with him. He told me Joel [Silbersher] is going to barely talk leading into RtB so he could sing as hard as he can. Mind you, I was pissed at the time so I cacked myself.

Can't wait for RtB.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2013)

I blame Jove.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2013)

Dutch people tend to blame me for stuff...


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2013)

Damn, I'm _really_ enjoying Run the Jewels.

Like, really really.

I haven't bought into a single Hip Hop Hype Train this year or last, so it's kind of odd for me.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 26, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Damn, I'm _really_ enjoying Run the Jewels.
> 
> Like, really really.
> 
> I haven't bought into a single Hip Hop Hype Train this year or last, so it's kind of odd for me.



Aye, great fucking album as expected. It's been a great year for hip hop, and Run the Jewels is second on my list of this year's hip hop albums, and third overall.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2013)

it's cause you white Boskov


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2013)

It's true.

I've always been a production guy, though.  I'm backpacker as fuck with my hippity hops, as my favorite artists are things like Del, Blackalicious/Gift of Gab, Public Enemy, Dalek and Kill the Vultures.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 26, 2013)

You should check out Ghostface Killah's "Twelve Reasons to Die" and Inspectah Deck & 7L & Esoteric's "Czarface". Those productions, dude. Those fucking productions. Ugh!

And I'm waiting for the upcoming DOOMSTARKS album. That's gonna be killer as fuck. Ghostface Killah + MF Doom, for those that didn't get it. Jesus!

An older track:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9_HY6uZwVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2013)

At this point, I wouldn't even believe a Ghost-Doom album has come out even if I bought a physical copy from the record store and listened to it front to back at home.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2013)

that's so white Boskov 

Doom/Ghostface will never ever come out and it breaks my heart.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2013)

srsly that track is so good all it does it makes me so sad


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 26, 2013)

I have faith that it will come. If not this year, next year for sure.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2013)

Parallax said:


> that's so white Boskov
> 
> Doom/Ghostface will never ever come out and it breaks my heart.



Well, that's you get when people closely tie a music style to ethnicities.

Are there any 'black' Metal bands?  'Black' classical?  'Black' Folk?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2013)

folk is racist of course there are no black folk bands


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 26, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Are there any 'black' Metal bands?



Yes. A few really great ones as well.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2013)

Good, now that we've got that joke out of the way...


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 26, 2013)

Jokes aren't funny.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2013)

Puns are hilarious.

Irrefutable.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2013)

srs post

if you like producer hip hop check these out

Cold Legistics- Northern Star
Madlib Medicine Show 3: Beat Konducta in Africa
Nicolay- City Lights Vol.2: Shibuya
Tokimonsta- Midnight Menu


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm a huge Madlib fan.  I have physical copies of Shades of Blue on vinyl and all of the beat konductor on cd.  Love me some Madlib--love me some Dilla, Cut Chemist, Dan the Automator, Terminator X and so forth. Tokimosta is pretty cool, too.  I do enjoy hip hop lol.

I used to listen to a lot more hip hop than I do now, but I kind of fell out of it a few years ago for whatever reason.  Never stopped listening to the ones I like, but stopped really looking for more.

I haven't heard the others, though, so I'll check them out.

Thankee kindly.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2013)

I think I saw Madlib at a record store one time but I wasn't sure it was him so I didn't talk to him or harrass  him :x


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2013)

Apparently he's super introverted and doesn't leave the house much.

He replies to members on his forum I think, though.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2013)

yeah he is but he's been spotted a few times in LA here and there when he's not playing of course


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2013)

Para turns everything into a race discussion. 


Charlie Brown came out like 8 years ago, and it was supposed to be a sampler to the Doom-Ghost album (one of what, 7 or 8 albums Doom said he was working on?)... I'm not holding my breath.

Then again, Kamaal the Abstract was eventually released.

And in a year where MBV and Bowie release albums, all bet's are off.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2013)

We're also getting Deltron 3030.

It's the year of miracles.

Too bad them features look mighty bad.


----------



## tgre (Jul 28, 2013)

Parallax said:


> srs post
> 
> if you like producer hip hop check these out
> 
> ...



This.

So much this.

Also check out Mono/Poly

he's not so much hip hop as he is electronic experimental but his stuff is infectiously delicious.

I'm currently waiting on lineup announcements for the end of year music festivals

THEY'RE TAKING TOO LONG TO ANNOUNCE THEM T_T

Chic ft Nile Rogers and Melvins are playing at Meredith though. I've got ballot priority for it so I'm trying to round up a good gang of mates to get sloshed with and enjoy some live music 

tickets are hella expensive though


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2013)

wait is that Deltron album coming out?  If it does, shit we might get Doom/Ghost finally


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 28, 2013)

It's got a track listing, but we've been down this road before...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 29, 2013)

This kid was 14 when he made this.


----------



## tgre (Jul 29, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> This kid was 14 when he made this.



His voice 

The joys of not hitting puberty yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

truth be told I don't remember much of the music cause the video just hypnotized me


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2013)

Listen to the album!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

give me a link then :|


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 2, 2013)

Boskov's on the money here. I was checking those guys out and their album was only 6 pound so I bought the damn thing. I really like it:


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, incredibly fantastic.  Exactly what I was looking for at exactly the right time; I've been listening all day.  Even Dawn likes it.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2013)

Hell, I'm eyeballin' that LP + CD combo.  Looks snazzy.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

is Boskov trying to say his woman doesn't like good music 

I've actually had luck in that department, I took one of my exes to a MBV night and another female friend to a Acid Mothers Temple show even though she'd never heard of them at all or even listen to the Psych genre and absolutely loved it


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

Acid Mothers girl also wants to go see GY!BE with me since I told her about it.  I'm trying to get a whole group of my friends to go to that show


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2013)

Probably my favorite part of work (and, honestly, the sole redeeming factor anymore) is the amazing music that comes in.  Occasionally, and by that I mean a lot, I have the chance to just buy lots of vinyl and cheap prices because of mass pricing when we buy it in, and I end up with some REALLY awesome stuff--some stuff I don't know, and  a lot I do (most of it expensive), but it's awesome to find stuff I'd maybe have never heard, but enjoy.

I nabbed two Moss Icon LPs and _holy shit_ am I enjoying them.  So good.  Sounds like a more active version of Slint, but just as dark.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2013)

I have their album in my HD but haven't listened to it yet I should get on that if Boskov endorses it.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 3, 2013)

You'll like it if you like Emo and early Post Hardcore.  Pretty sure they predate mewithoutYou's talk-singing, but only occasionally; the rest of it ranges from angry to languid, musically.  

Also, check this shit out.  Completely weird as fuck mixture of styles, but I'm loving the hell out of it:


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2013)

I fucks with Rites of Spring and Picciotto's early bands so I'll be right at home then


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hell, I'm eyeballin' that LP + CD combo.  Looks snazzy.



And this is why I laugh at the Spotify foofaraw, because obviously Spotify sucks and artists get zilch from it, and also we have fucking bandcamp right here as a pretty good model where bands can present their work and directly sell people stuff (and you can directly talk to the band when you buy stuff from them ).


For instance, I really love local Boston band Krill. I bought their new album, which they presented as CD IN CLOWNISHLY OVERSIZED LP PACKAGING, which is a CD in LP packaging. They originall gave the album as a USB stuffed into a ball of mozarella: .


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hahaha oh my God that's hilarious.

I love the wave of artist-direct sites, especially for merchandise.  I ordered the ultra-super-special Kayo Dot LP directly from Driver; I got to talk to him directly and everything.  Now we're buds on facebook an' everything.


----------



## Shivers (Aug 3, 2013)

mow said:


> Shivers: DUDE/DUDETTE. *GO*. Hecker easily ranks amongst my fav musicians and one of the most nerve rattling concerts you can possibly attend. I've seen him twice now, and its honestly an "experience", rather than a run of the mill gig. The venue was pitch black (he requests all lights to be switched off aside from a tiny lamp on his table to work with) and its ear-bleeding loud. The sonic soundscapes he creates are extremely physical. I was front row putting all my weight on the railings trying to steady myself, and I just kept falling back and almost toppling every time the reverb hit. My friends to keep pushing me upright. Someone said I looked like death afterwards. Awesome night!
> Really tho, I cant sing his praises enough. Add that its @ St John at Hackney Church which is a beautiful venue for it and the only other venue on that level is Union Chapel (plus its seated so you dont have to worry about falling). Got to see Stars of the Lid and Roly Porter there last year and I loved it to bits. So go and support Bird on The Wire, they're a great promoter


I wound up buying the ticket right after I posted, and this makes me glad I did, so thanks!



mow said:


> Oh and added bonus! You'll likely be among the very first few to hear his new record "Virgins" (which wont come out till end of October), so +++ indie points.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 3, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hahaha oh my God that's hilarious.
> 
> I love the wave of artist-direct sites, especially for merchandise.  I ordered the ultra-super-special Kayo Dot LP directly from Driver; I got to talk to him directly and everything.  Now we're buds on facebook an' everything.



So jealous. 

I envy.


----------



## mow (Aug 5, 2013)

Toby is seriously the most chill dude you can possibly meet. I hope the record is a hit and that they do a proper UK/EU tour. Desperately need to see them (and dumbfounded by the fact they've never been asked to play Roadburn and/or ATP)



Shivers said:


> I wound up buying the ticket right after I posted, and this makes me glad I did, so thanks!
> 
> I go to uni in London, and the move-in date for the new flat is around the time of the gig, so it all works out.



My pleasure! Let me know how the gig goes. I wish I could make it, if only it was pushed a week forward.


I was just talking to Alex about this and figured I'd share here: This is possibly album of the year. You'll need to clear up about 5 hours to listen to it fully, but this could change your life. Essential listening if you're a fan of Reich/Glass/Part/ minimalism in general.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2013)

I want that CD Boxset.  Dayum, that's some good shit.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2013)

I really don't have the time to listen to it and I probably really honestly wont till winter time

why you gotta hurt me like this Moe :{


----------



## mow (Aug 9, 2013)

xD fair enough, spin this 12 min live show then instead and tell me what you think


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 9, 2013)

What an album. Masterpiece! One of very few post-rock albums that can compare to Mono's best albums. Magnificent!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]T3dpghfRBHE[/YOUTUBE]

I can't wait for Sunday

!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 10, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> What an album. Masterpiece! One of very few post-rock albums that can compare to Mono's best albums. Magnificent!



why the fuck aren't people going crazy over this amazing album yet? COme on, gaizio.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2013)

CAUSE FUCK YOU

Spinning now

Bandcamp <3


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 10, 2013)

About fucking time. It's great, isn't it?

And bandcamp rules. I love bandcamp.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 10, 2013)

mow said:


> xD fair enough, spin this 12 min live show then instead and tell me what you think


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 10, 2013)

So, here's a list of the bands I've missed out on this week (because I live way too far away from Oslo to be able to go there now), as well as a few later this month:

?ya Festival:

Deathhammer
Krakow
Wolves Like Us
The Wolves
Barren Womb (might see next weekend, though)
Spectral Haze
*Electric Wizard*
Black Debbath
*Wu-Tang Clan*
*Ulver*
*Godspeed You! Black Emperor*
Deathchrush
Goat (might see next weekend)
*Kraftwerk*
*Uncle Acid & the Deadbeats*
Okkultokrati
Blood Tsunami
Shining
Slayer
*The Knife*
And probably many others which I can't recall right now.


And on top of that I am missing out on some other stuff too:

*Coffins* and Execration, the 18th august

Bunker Festival, 22th-24th august:

Condor
*Inferno*
Koldbrann
*Schizo*
*Urfaust
Destroyer 666*
Nidingr
*Horna*
*Negative Plane*
Aura Noir

Beyond the Gates, 29th-21th august:
*
Bulldozer
Vemod
Cult of Fire
Mgla*
Antaeus
*Atlantean Kodex
Necros Christos
Drowned*
Nocturnal Breed
*Execration* (again)
*Slagmaur*
Pseudogod
Year of the Goat

And a few bands 1th and 2th november:

Blood Tsunami (again)
Diskord
Katechon
Coroner
Nocturnal Breed (again)
*Slough Feg*
Dragged Into Sunlight



Well, sucks to be me, doesn't it? If I ever become a superemo it'll be because of something like this.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 10, 2013)

Swans went to fucking Indiana. Fuck Indiana.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2013)

you should move to Indiana


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2013)

not at all they are home of the Pacers


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 10, 2013)

I have no sports talent. Indiana is deep red on the twitter hate map.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2013)

damn

move to California then, erry band plans here all the time


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 10, 2013)

If I had the money.  California is hella expensive.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2013)

boy ain't that the truth


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 10, 2013)

Nah, it isn't.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> So, here's a list of the bands I've missed out on this week (because I live way too far away from Oslo to be able to go there now), as well as a few later this month:
> 
> ?ya Festival:
> 
> ...



You didn't even mention that Blur played Oya. I feel no sympathy.


Oh, and forget LA, Yu. Move to Boston. You're closer to Europe here.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 10, 2013)

I didn't mention it because I haven't had a look at the lineup as I knew I couldn't afford it. That's just the bands I have heard are playing (from reading on foras). I'm sure there's plenty more I would love to see.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHXki3C8iHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> I didn't mention it because I haven't had a look at the lineup as I knew I couldn't afford it. That's just the bands I have heard are playing (from reading on foras). I'm sure there's plenty more I would love to see.



Well then you definitely don't want to hear about the others. If the memory of Rock Werchter wasn't fresh in my head the Oya lineup might trick me into thinking I'm up for a festival.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2013)

Yu if you're not a minority don't go to Boston it's just as racist


----------



## Voynich (Aug 10, 2013)

I feel like I just went through some rite of passage. There was a heavy metal karaoke at the Vera with a live band. Someone picked Foo Fighters - All My Life before I got to it (and fucked it up majorly) so I was left with Kyuss - Hurricane. Well....I'm very much not John Garcia and the announcer couldn't help but remark '...this will be interesting' when he saw a girl's name in combination with that song. But I kept the lyrics and the timing so yay me. I wasn't awesome, but I was definitely not the worst.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 10, 2013)

I want to see Lauz karaoke some butt rock.

Like, really bad.

I can't even imagine how fantastic that would be, but I'll be damned if I don't try.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2013)

They do this three days after I left. 




Parallax said:


> Yu if you're not a minority don't go to Boston it's just as racist



Don't listen to him. All the bands play out there, but they are _from_ around here.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 16, 2013)

Concerts tomorrow. Will try to watch Wovenhand, High Priest of Saturn, Goat and Motorpsycho performing the whole "Blissard". Should be an enjoyable evening. Especially Goat and Motorpsycho.

Extra matches played by idols at the end


----------



## Voynich (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh man I completely forgot to post it here:

I had my consulate interview yesterday. I got approved for the K1-visa. Jove & Voynich getting married will be on late fall/winter this year.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 16, 2013)

Time to celebrate with a random pitchfork link. Because...reasons...


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2013)

Voynich said:


> Oh man I completely forgot to post it here:
> 
> I had my consulate interview yesterday. I got approved for the K1-visa. Jove & Voynich getting married will be on late fall/winter this year.



It's time.

WEDDING CRASHIN' TIME


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 18, 2013)

It's insane to think that this place has actually yielded a wedding.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2013)

2, if you count common law marriage.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 18, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> 2, if you count common law marriage.



Hm?

You're not currently living in a state that recognizes those right (unless you're in SC...I keep forgetting where the hell you live)? And if you do, they still need some official statement of entering a marriage contract without the getting married part.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2013)

It's going to happen eventually, anyways.

And it's North Carolina, so I'd have to check.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah NC doesn't have common law marriage. It's kind of a nonsensical thing anyway. If you're living together for that long without getting married, I'd personally make sure some legal stuff is on paper anyway for the chance that a split might occur. Like my mom says: Never leave with less than what you came with. (and she'd know cause she's on divorce nr.2 atm)


----------



## tgre (Aug 18, 2013)

I am drowning in a sea of atmospheric ambiance

I don't want to be saved


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2013)

Well,  it's not any different than any other marriage, save for the certificates and expensive  customary traditions.  My parents are pushing for it, though, so we'll probably do it for the gifts.

Also, TJ, I'm awash in an ether of angry, brutal prog.


----------



## tgre (Aug 18, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> It's insane to think that this place has actually yielded a wedding.



oh man

NBC should use this as a premise for a sitcom


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2013)

Please god no.


----------



## tgre (Aug 18, 2013)

Too late

NBC execs are already creating a pilot episode designed to crush your dreams


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2013)

But it would be about Jove and Lauz.

Now, if Laura was still way into metal and some prog, it'd be hilarious in an esoteric way because Jove is soindiewhatthefuck.  It would be lovely.


----------



## tgre (Aug 18, 2013)

Nah

instead they're run it like TBBT and they'll poke fun at the quirky music they listen to... alienating the audiences from the people the stars portray.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwleLyD43Hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2013)

Just bought Sennheiser HD 449, they sound really amazing. I wish I had more budget to buy a good DAC as well. Will do that most definitely next month! I hadn't thought I'd be able to tell the difference, but I'm happy to see that I certainly am able to. Have only used earbuds so far...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm in favor of anything by Sennheiser.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 15, 2013)

I despise earbuds.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2013)

I saw Godspeed last night

it was so incredible


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh damn, really?

Fucking ace, dude.  What did they play?  I'm honestly fond of their live-only songs, things like World Police and Tiny Silver Hammers, even if it's spliced from other songs.  I've heard absolutely nothing bad about Godspeed in a live setting--the crowds, however, are another story.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah it was my 2nd time seeing them.  They played Mladic, Storm, Moya and all the spliced concert songs and some other songs whose names elude me right now but they played a full 2 hours.  It's a great atmosphere.  The crowd was fine too both times, except there were these assholes that wouldn't shut up during certain parts but overall nothing too bad.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

You get pictures, bro?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2013)

nah I hate doing that


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

HEY GUYS I LOVE YOUR MUSIC

One guy at the Boris show took a fucking picture every 10 goddamn minutes.  

Though, apparently there's this woman who goes to all the Boris shows in the area (which are admittedly few) and sketches all three of them, for the entire show.  I don't even know but it's pretty neato.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2013)

the sketching is awesome

I hate people who spend the whole time on their phones either taking pictures or filming, why don' you just stay home and youtube it then


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

I also hate scalpers.  

I'm sure a few people pay the 10-15 ticket fees and then buy a bunch of merch and flip it on eBay.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2013)

a scalped bailed me out one time so I don't inherently hate them

the buying shit and then flipping it on ebay blows doe


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

It's one thing to buy something, and sell it later.

It's another to buy it and flip it immediately, or be one of those people who buys a record just to have it and then sell it years later.  I see so many records I want, that no doubt came out at 30-40 bucks going for over a hundred bucks.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2013)

lol that's silly then 

I bought some records today fuck yeah


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

I just bought Nails' Unsilent Death and Bonobo's Black Sands in a shop the other day.

I have the tour edition, clear vinyl version of Jane Doe coming in the mail.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 18, 2013)

Well clearly Jay-Z has taught you folk nothing. Don't you know that you Can't knock the hustle! Scalping, record selling, merch flipping I'm fine with it all. It's a hard knock life after all.

I am pretty excited next weekend I'm slinging food at a brewery for a music event with artists I actually like! . Very hard to go wrong with unlimited free drinks and good music.

Been tasked with writing an article for Huffington Post as part of the PR drive. It hasto be about my musical and food influences, how the two connect. I am tempted to take the piss and make it about Grime (which as a Londoner to the core, I love) and how the word Dench is one of the most culturally important things to happen to London in the past twenty years.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

Unrelated, but two friends I work with are in this band:



They are probably playing Hopscotch this year, which is pretty dope considering I remember them forming the band, which was basically the two I work with picking up Bass and Guitar and starting playing.  Their drummer was already making music, tho.


----------



## Shivers (Sep 19, 2013)

mow said:


> My pleasure! Let me know how the gig goes. I wish I could make it, if only it was pushed a week forward.



The sound was out of this world.

I felt like i was being slowly killed by some sci-fi device trying to destabilise me at the molecular level.

It was _awesome_.


----------



## mow (Sep 20, 2013)

fuck _yes_ 

Reading that makes up for missing out on it man, glad it was mind splitting!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2013)

This is hilarious and adorable:

this picture


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 20, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAH




> 6) Sister Ray – SO LONG! ! ~ ~ ~ This has been postproduction do? I have heard these songs ~ confused and sick~ ~ ~ chinese really do not understand this music ah ~


----------



## Lamb (Sep 21, 2013)

> Will you choose to fall asleep listening to this song do? This fucking album is torture for my ears.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 21, 2013)

Want to play so badly. Want all the music that sounds anything like it even more so. :<

Also, 'allo, all.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2013)

Haha, I was looking at that earlier this week.  Really, really liking the designs and aesthetics; it hearkens back to when games had mystery to them, and there's actual ART and effort in the design, not just I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT 8BIT REALLY MEANS, LOOK HOW LAZY I AM indie designs.  

Music is gorgeous, too.

Hey, kings.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 22, 2013)

Iknorite? The atmosphere, the imagination, the improbably deep and inspired use of pixels, the color, the sound...ugh. I wants it! 

Hey, Doc. Ni hao, Nia. Yo, moe. By Jove...It's Lamb.


----------



## Owl (Sep 23, 2013)

Where are we going to do the "listening party"?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2013)

We're still trying to get a date and time down.

I'm thinking Friday or Thursday night might be the best, at least EST.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2013)

thursday nights I can do

friday nights are up in the air I'm usually out


----------



## Owl (Sep 23, 2013)

Same here, I could do thursday nights. Weekends are usually busy for me.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2013)

Cool beans.

I'll wait for PMs from the rest of people, and we'll shoot for some time later in the evening on Thursday.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 24, 2013)

We did the listening party in 2009.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 28, 2013)

Got the two good Red Sparowes LPs for like 20 bucks combined.  

Nice.

I also might be seeing a reincarnation of Hawkwind playing their entire, legendary double live album on my fucking birthday, or near it.  Hooooooly shiiiit.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 11, 2013)

just saw this: 

umm...


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2013)

Twitter strikes again.


----------



## Spock (Oct 11, 2013)

is there a pop thread? ;-;

what do you guys think of wrecking ball? in all honesty and objectivity i thought it would have had the potential to be Miley's break through, being a power ballad and all. They are usually good at that but then she released that disturbing video.


----------



## Salem (Oct 12, 2013)

The new Tim Hecker is sublime.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2013)

Spock said:


> is there a pop thread? ;-;
> 
> what do you guys think of wrecking ball? in all honesty and objectivity i thought it would have had the potential to be Miley's break through, being a power ballad and all. They are usually good at that but then she released that disturbing video.



Probably somewhere, but they tend to wither and die rather quickly unless there's a 'K' in front of it.

Honestly, the biggest thing that bothers me about Miley's new sound/image is that she was born in 1994 and is going for that quasi-ironic, post-hipster 80s look.  



Salem said:


> The new Tim Hecker is sublime.



That it is; that it is.

This was to be expected, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't have any interest in the miley cyrus discussion beyond it as a case study for cultural appropriation.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2013)

I saw Hecker live

I thought he was garbage actually


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2013)

You would.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2013)

probably up there with Death Grips as the worst musician I've ever seen live


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2013)

I like his album stuff a lot doe


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm honestly still not sold on Deaf Grapes, though I do still occasionally pop in their first two albums.  I like the _idea_ that they present: raw, aggressive hip hop that takes as much from Punk, Metal, Noise and Industrial as they do from traditional hip hop, but it really falls flat a lot of the time--at least for me.  

But they're bad live?  That's a shame.  I've never seen a bad show when Zach was in it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 13, 2013)

You guys...


Laura's gonna be American this Tuesday!


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 13, 2013)

*Celebratory image macro*


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2013)

Yesh!

AMERICA FUCK YEAH


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2013)

'MURICA da GOAT


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2013)

Alright, Lauz, we need pictures now.

Fo' reals.

Not joking.

And, when's the wedding?  Dawn and I are unofficially in the planning stages of ours, but mostly because it's a long time coming and we're lazy and poor.  And our families are diametrically opposed, and I'm afraid of what happens when they have to meet and become law-related.


----------



## Fongie (Oct 18, 2013)

Just wanted to say it's amazing how this music place and the pimp list is sort of alive still after all these years. Not that I posted much if it all, but I've enjoyed so much music I never wouldve listened to otherwise because of this place. So... yeah, thanks guys, and I hope your lives are going well!


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 18, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright, Lauz, we need pictures now.
> 
> Fo' reals.
> 
> ...



That sounds romantic and stuffs but is probably terrible.
In other news,

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20B4HiHT2r4[/YOUTUBE]
White children.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 27, 2013)

Palladia just told me Lou Reed died.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been hearing that everywhere. It hasn't fully sunk in.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2013)

I've had sunday morning on repeat for the last 2 hours.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2013)

Heard it at work.

Had no TVU or Reed records to play.  Still hasn't sunk in.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2013)

I heard about it this morning

there's something heartbreakingly beautiful about it happening, on a Sunday morning


----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2013)

He grew up in Brooklyn NY where I live :33


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2013)

It breaks my heart that I never got to see him perform, but at the same time I'm so fucking thankful we've had someone like him, and that we've had him for this long. White Light/ White Heat all day long.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> That sounds romantic and stuffs but is probably terrible.
> In other news,
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20B4HiHT2r4[/YOUTUBE]
> White children.



This is actually not half bad.


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2013)

My LCS let me have the newest issue of Sandman a day early. I'm sitting here with it right now and I'm scared to read it.

What if it's not as good?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2013)

TAKE THE PLUNGE

DIVE INTO THAT BRIGHT FUTURE


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 30, 2013)

Then start reading Scaled. Finished vol. 6 yesterday, and will start on 7 next week. Comics just doesn't get better than Scalped. Simple as that. It's as good as TV-series such as The Wire and The Sopranos as far as story, characterization and such goes. Really exciting stuff.

Well, you should just start reading it anyway.


----------



## Sid (Nov 3, 2013)

sup?

Haven't been here in years. Surprised my account still works.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 3, 2013)

Holy shit it's sid.


----------



## Sid (Nov 3, 2013)

here's some music

[YOUTUBE]lefJBwJhQ6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 4, 2013)

What do you think this is?  The Music Department?

(neato!)


----------



## Voynich (Dec 7, 2013)

I figured I'd pop in here and let it know for people who still give a shit

In 5 days, on 12-12 Jove and I are getting married. I feel my name should be changed into Mr. Jove just to keep the confusion going (or perhaps his into Mrs. Voynich? Mr. Voynich? So many options.) Anyway, MD marriage yo.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2013)

Gross, trendsetters.

I need pictures because it's going to be HILARIOUS to see Jove up in that Tux'.  Sadly, I don't know if anyone else will be around to actually care, but I'll still keep tabs, anyways.  Also, Jove should change his name to Mr. Voynich.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 7, 2013)

Just a suit for Jove. We're just getting married, it's not a wedding =p  Pictures, we'll see.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 7, 2013)

I wear a 3 piece suit every day to teach, thank you very much.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2013)

lol

That shit's expensive, so I understand.  

Pictures are a must, though.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> I wear a 3 piece suit every day to teach, thank you very much.



You probably do dress well...

But when I picture you, I picture less Dr. Who and more Used Car Salesman.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 7, 2013)

In fact, The Doctor was what a lot of kids called me before they remembered my name.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2013)

congrats on you getting hitched

you terrible Bostonian


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2013)

Nobody has told me who's in charge of music at the service.

This is incredibly important.

Dawn's still hesitant about me doing it.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 7, 2013)

No service. We're getting married now with a JOP in a gazebo in front of city hall so he can run in and file it right away. The wedding is in summer so my family can be there so we'll take that hurdle when we get to it. Probably us both making a list and frantically trying to keep uncle Kevin away from the Ipod so he can't go searching for 80's hard rock or Strokin'.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2013)

Ahh, that makes more sense.  

Have the two families... mingled yet, in a meaningful way, or just barely?


----------



## Voynich (Dec 7, 2013)

Nope. Some minimal Facebook interaction between his grandma, my dad and my uncle.... My grandmother is a lurker and not very confident in her English, same for my mom, my granddad is computer illiterate...  Really though I don't think our families will ever really get to know each other.  My dad and his wife are minimal players in my life so even if they go to the wedding...it'll be a one time visit. My mom and my sisters don't have the cash to come over for more than the wedding if even that, my grandparents won't come because they will not fly and my uncle and his wife are always tight on money. So my prognosis is: My mom, my youngest sister, dad and wife (if he doesn't find a way to get upset with me first and bail), my best friend. And Cata and his girl offered to come over perhaps in that time period even if they can't make it to the wedding.  So 5 to 7 people from my side and 3 aren't even family xD


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2013)

Understandable, given the circumstances.  I knew there was always some kind of infighting right before you moved across the pond, thanks to Facebook, but I'd forgotten how ingrained it was until just now.  I imagine you're more than used to it by now, though.

It's probably for the best lol.

The formal wedding is the summer, right?  Shit, you guys are on the same coast as us.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, it's..pff. Well if you and Dawn are free this summer, I think I have some empty spots left on my side of the invite list or you could come up a bit later and try to catch some hang-out time with Chris and Tesia.  I'm sure we could put you up for a few days seeing as our entire top floor is going unused.


----------



## tgre (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone given the new Gambino drop any love?

I've just given myself an hour or two out of my day to experience the album drop along with the screenplay that Donald Glover had come up with.

I've also read some guys who've done in-depth analyses on the album and picking apart metaphors which tie-in various aspects of the album and how they mirror with Donald Glover's state of mind etc.

Still though, I'm really digging the album (still on my first spin). Gonna give it a few more spins before I rate it.


----------



## Salem (Dec 13, 2013)

So, I made a list of my favorite music from this year, and I'm going to share it with you all because I just spent like 30 minutes making it and I want to feel like that time wasn't entirely wasted...


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Latch" by *Disclosure* (Settle)
"Hannah Hunt" by *Vampire Weekend* (Modern Vampires of the City)
"Cemetery Gaits" by* Los Campesinos!* (No Blues)
"Reflektor" by *Arcade Fire* (Reflektor)
"Renata" by *James Holden* (The Inheritors)
"Among The Sef" by *Colin Stetson* (New History of Warfare Vol.III)
"Husbands" by *Savages* (Silence Yourself)
"Toe Cutter, Thumb Buster" by *Thee Oh Sees* (Floating Coffin)
"Sun Blows Up Today" by *The Flaming Lips*
"Graceless" by *The National* (Trouble Will Find Me)
"Slasherrr" by* Rustie*
"Miasma Sky" by *Baths* (Obsidian)
"IV" by *Perfect Pussy* (I Have Lost All Desire for Feeling EP) 
"Golden Arrow" by* Darkside* (Psychic)
"Dreamhouse" by *Deafheaven* (Sunbather)
"Weight" by *Mikal Cronin* (MCII)
"Black Skinhead" by *Kanye West* (Yeezus)
"Stay Out Here" by *The Knife* (Shaking the Habitual)
"Everyday I Ran" by *James Blake* (Overgrown)
"Suit & Tie" by *Justin Timberlake* (The 20/20 Experience)
"The Waves Have Come" by* Chelsea Wolfe *(Pain is Beauty)
"Made to Stray" by *Mount Kimbie* (Cold Spring Fault Less Youth)
"Dumb Disco Ideas" by *Holy Ghost!* (Dynamics)
"Rough Sleeper" by *Burial* (Truant/Rough Sleeper)
"Mute" by *Youth Lagoon* (Wondrous Bughouse)
"Sun Harmonics" by *Jon Hopkins* (Immunity)
"Monomania" by *Deerhunter* (Monomania)
"Careless" by *Beach Fossils* (Clash the Truth)
"Fall Back" by *Factory Floor* (Factory Floor)
"Love is Lost [James Murphy Remix]" by *David Bowie*
"Hare Tarot Lies" by *No Joy* (Wait to Pleasure)
"Secret Surprise" by* Joanna Gruesome* (Weird Sister)
"Statis Narcisissm" by *Miles* (Faint Hearted)
"Varsity" by *Smith Westerns* (Soft Will)
"Wendy N Becky" by *Joey Bada$$ *
"The Wire" by *Haim*
"Coalition" by *Ice Age* (You're Nothing)
"Master of My Craft" by *Parquet Courts* (Light Up Gold)
"Intimate" by *Appaloosa* (After Dark II)
"Kerou's Lament" by *Ellery James Roberts*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 13, 2013)

I see a lot of names that will be on my list, but I've got a lot of stuff to listen to during Christmas break.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 13, 2013)

Salem said:


> So, I made a list of my favorite music from this year, and I'm going to share it with you all because I just spent like 30 minutes making it and I want to feel like that time wasn't entirely wasted...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I also see a lot of parallels between your list and mine, though also a lot of reminders about how much I still need to listen to.


----------



## Salem (Dec 13, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> I see a lot of names that will be on my list, but I've got a lot of stuff to listen to during Christmas break.





Lamb said:


> I also see a lot of parallels between your list and mine, though also a lot of reminders about how much I still need to listen to.



I'm normally not so up to date, but I have the misfortune of having to walk to campus every day, so whenever an album that interests me comes out I put it on my iPhone and listen to it on my way to class. It's roughly a two mile walk, so I've been able to make some significant progress over the course of the semester.

Oh, and I should clarify that the version of "Among the Sef" by Colin Stetson that I was referring to is the live version. Not that the studio recording is bad, but the audio here is just transcendent:

[YOUTUBE]Ra-EsJpkG9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 13, 2013)

This year I downloaded/bought the most I have since 2009, and listened to the least since like 2002... There's a good 60 album gap here.


----------



## tgre (Dec 15, 2013)

^Similarly I'm in the same situation

for some reason this year has been amazing for me in terms of amassing and adding to my music collection.



Salem said:


> So, I made a list of my favorite music from this year, and I'm going to share it with you all because I just spent like 30 minutes making it and I want to feel like that time wasn't entirely wasted...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Many love to Disclosure being your first song pick haha. Latch was an awesome track that got the exposure that it needed. Such an awesome song to dance to!

I see many songs that I'd put on my top100 for the year as well, if you've got Rustie on there I suggest giving a listen to this guy:


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2013)

No damn traffic.

Shit


Hope everyone is having a wonderful end of the year.


----------



## Sid (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats on getting married Mr. and Mrs. Jove!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks! Here's a glimpse:


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm playing old ass video games and reflecting on walking backwards. Congratulations Jove and Laura.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2013)

How's all that paper work coming?

Have you proven to red blooded, meat eating Christian government that she's not an Atheist, Communist, Muslim degenerate?


----------



## Voynich (Dec 30, 2013)

We ran out of printer paper halfway, needs to go to CVS for new pictures and possibly call in a few advance wedding gifts to finance the endeavor. And actually, for fun you should look at the questions they make me answer: Cover. (6 pages, the fun starts on page 3)

Turns out Communism, terrorism, child trafficking, prostitution, espionage, fraud, draft dodging, polygamy, genocide, rape, weapons dealing and religious oppression are all frowned upon. 31 questions where I have to promise I haven't and won't ever do whatever it is that they find problematic.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2013)

That's hilarious.  Truly amazing.

They really emphasize those EVERs, though.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 30, 2013)

Well you know, we can't be havin any of them commie, draft dodgin', polygamists dealing weapons, practicing espionage and oppressing religions in 'murrica.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2013)

many congrats to both of you!  Enjoy the New Year's! 

Bengals coming for that NE ass Jove


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I'm enjoying Pharrell way too much now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> many congrats to both of you!  Enjoy the New Year's!
> 
> Bengals coming for that NE ass Jove


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2014)

So, MD radio show?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 8, 2014)

Revitalization?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes!

Yes, yes!

Or, just a reference to the Facebook posts, but still.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 8, 2014)

Well no one seemed to have bothered to tag us in those so it slipped under the radar for a while.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2014)

can I be part of the radio show revival :33


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2014)

No!  

Geezers only.


























jk, it'll never happen


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

omgomgomg

New Sunn O))) / Ulver collab is fucking AWESOME.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2014)

Can I haz collaburger?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 24, 2014)

No! Old memes get nothing!


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

That's honestly a little impressive, Joe.


----------



## mow (Jan 29, 2014)

This is how I will be spending my summer:

1- 


2-


I love you, ATP & Primavera


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

Why you gotta brag Moe 

Oh shit is Moe


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

moe, that is beautiful


----------



## mow (Jan 29, 2014)

man im so hyped for this shit, yall need to move to Europe, its where all the good shit is at!

how've you been guys?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

my sleep cycle is all over the place and i've got to finish a book and write an essay on it due in at the end of tomorrow (i'll specify thursday bc dunno which timezone you're in)

but the book is the long goodbye, and i'm enjoying it a lot, and i'm going to be seeing interpol at the end of march, so hey

and how are you?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn, mow, that cuts me deep.

But you been a lucky bastard for some time now.

Fucking awesome.


----------



## mow (Jan 29, 2014)

What's the book about? Since i moved to my new place in june last year ive had no net at home till 2 weeks ago, since I wanted to go through my back log of ebooks that has been piling up. need more!

I'm good, working like a mule at the moment to fund these trips. 2013 has been an odd year but it ended with a bang and hoping it carries on. I am still constantly happy due to all the gigs I bounce on, so no complaints at all! I feel you about sleep cycle, I'm usually up till 5 am and i have to get up to work at 8. first weekend off in ages, cant wait to just proceed with a no pants weekend.

EDIT: Androo I want to gig with you so much man  pretty much all of you. David (destroy_musick), MArta and I went to the last two atps in nov/dec. Such a fucking blast, wish we could do something like that as the MD


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

I've been good just going to school but i have a lot of material to read


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2014)

I know, right?

It's been a dream for so long, but hopefully one of us gets rich at some point and can just foot the bill for us all to go to a sweet fucking gig.  It got even worse when we had the Radio Show and was all but in the same room with everyone.  

Fuck Geography.

I forgot to tell you:

We got away with listening to a Dear Hunter album for an MD Listening Party, and Jove even said he liked it, the indie bastard.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2014)

mow said:


> What's the book about? Since i moved to my new place in june last year ive had no net at home till 2 weeks ago, since I wanted to go through my back log of ebooks that has been piling up. need more!
> 
> I'm good, working like a mule at the moment to fund these trips. 2013 has been an odd year but it ended with a bang and hoping it carries on. I am still constantly happy due to all the gigs I bounce on, so no complaints at all! I feel you about sleep cycle, I'm usually up till 5 am and i have to get up to work at 8. first weekend off in ages, cant wait to just proceed with a no pants weekend.



)

hardboiled crime fiction classic. philip marlowe is a tough, wisecracking PI who gets mixed up in a murder and high society shenanigans. it's fun

the whole book's up  if you're interested btw

sleeping from only 5 to 8 is brutal, moe, hope it eases off


----------



## mow (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the link! gonna read it now. Have you read Warren Ellis Crooked Little Vein? it's a PI story discussing the new world following the internet marinating in it. Cant explain it properly but its an absolute hilarious read. 


How's school coming along Para? well I hope! Are you hitting coachella this year?


Glad the listening parties are back on Androo! And excellent record to start with XD  let me know the next time its on, id like to join in.

here's a little treat from Four Tet, just dropped a free mix this week and its one of the best he's ever done:


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

mow said:


> Thanks for the link! gonna read it now. Have you read Warren Ellis Crooked Little Vein? it's a PI story discussing the new world following the internet marinating in it. Cant explain it properly but its an absolute hilarious read.



no, but i love warren ellis (transmet is possibly my all-time favourite work of fiction) so i definitely plan to get around to it at some point


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2014)

Ellis' Gun Machine came into work and it was a fantastic, if short, crime novel with signature Ellis style, dialog and music references.  It's probably a night's read, so I'd recommend checking it out, too.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

School has been great, it's been immensely rewarding.

Yeah it's looking like I'll be going again this year, its become a tradition :33


----------



## mow (Jan 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> no, but i love warren ellis (transmet is possibly my all-time favourite work of fiction) so i definitely plan to get around to it at some point



Spider Jerusalem <3 That book is distilled wonder. Have you read Planetary by any chance? possibly the only comic alongside Morrison's the Filth that I read at least twice a month. Gifts that keep on giving.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ellis' Gun Machine came into work and it was a fantastic, if short, crime novel with signature Ellis style, dialog and music references.  It's probably a night's read, so I'd recommend checking it out, too.



thanks for reminding me, that and the new neil gaiman have been ignored completely by me, gonna check them out both tonight

On the topic of Ellis. Has anyone here watched Charlie Brooker's Black Mirror by any chance? As close as we will ever get to having ellis writing a tv show. Riffs on the impact of technology on humanity and how it will alter us all. Fantastic stuff. Charlie Brooker is a a genius.



Parallax said:


> School has been great, it's been immensely rewarding.
> 
> Yeah it's looking like I'll be going again this year, its become a tradition :33




Fest traditions are the best! Who is on your must see list? I cant recall the smaller bands playing ,but do not (DO NOT!!!) miss out on Goat's live show. Absolutely exhilarating and easily one of the best live bands around atm. Also the knife were spectacular if you go in expecting it to be a performance piece and not a live band show. Your mileage may vary tho, it caused a shit storm in europe because people hated it so damn much with them dancing on stage to playback  Personally I think they delivered on what they set out to make. 

PS. No seriously, Goat will blow your fucking mind away. These motherfuckers are nuts. It's like fela kuti meeting the theatrics of Sunn O)))


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

mow said:


> Spider Jerusalem <3 That book is distilled wonder. Have you read Planetary by any chance? possibly the only comic alongside Morrison's the Filth that I read at least twice a month. Gifts that keep on giving.



i have, i like it a lot. need to read more of morrison's stuff like the invisibles and the filth at some point



> On the topic of Ellis. Has anyone here watched Charlie Brooker's Black Mirror by any chance? As close as we will ever get to having ellis writing a tv show. Riffs on the impact of technology on humanity and how it will alter us all. Fantastic stuff. Charlie Brooker is a a genius.



i've seen eps 1 and 2 of series 1. i especially love ep 1 for how it balances the sheer absurdity of its scenario with how the way the media, the electorate, and the government act and react till what the PM is asked to do () becomes grimly inevitable. it's brilliantly nutty. ep 1's less immediately concerned with the impact of technology than 2 or (from what i hear) 3, and it gets a lot less love, but i think it's a fair bit better than 'fifteen million merits', personally


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Neutral Milk Hotel and the Replacements are my absolute must sees

I'm definitely gonna check out Goat, World Music was an amazing album


----------



## mow (Jan 30, 2014)

Man, ep 1 definitly gets the vote for  one of the most wtf episode ive ever seen. Completely agree, mycurrent order for season one is 1 > 3 > 2. ep 2 is basically the implication of what google glasses would do if taken a step forward (before it was even announced). D/ling series two as we speak and The national anthem now actually. 

So jealous of your replacement-ness! I was hoping they will be on the prim line up. do let me know how incredible they are!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah I'm super stoked to see them pek


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2014)

Man, who doesn't know about Goat?

A friend of mine lent me a copy at work and HOT DAMN was I hooked.  It's like Fausta Kuti.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 31, 2014)

Spoilers
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qyf6iWC-WLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2014)

just saw the Shakira feat Rihanna videoclip

fucking embarrassing

but of course people are busy jacking off to it


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 31, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> just saw the Shakira feat Rihanna videoclip
> 
> fucking embarrassing
> 
> but of course people are busy jacking off to it



There's no point in complaining. People like what they like. Just keep liking what you like. If you don't like it don't listen.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

Didn't have a problem with the song itself. It's whatever, never really cared for either, if they're on the radio I don't switch it off. The clip however is completely off-putting. Maybe if I were still in my early teens, then lol maybe, but now? ehhhhhhh


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

when you say _off-putting_

how do you mean?


----------



## Table (Feb 3, 2014)

What's this clip everyone's talking about?



Also, been spamming my ears with Keep Shelley in Athens all weekend and probably will continue the trend into the week.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

Check this out, Enno.



Lucaniel said:


> when you say _off-putting_
> 
> how do you mean?



what do you mean how? 

I think it's pedestrian, juvenile, embarrassing, insulting way of catering to people. I'm just fed up with it. See it everyday.



I also don't really find either of them hot

come at me


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

> I also don't really find either of them hot



ah, all right


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2014)

That wouldn't necessarily mean that it's off-putting though 

But I put that in, because I had a feeling your question was regarding that. Lots of people seem to find them hot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah, i mean, sure, it was pandering and embarrassing, but all thoughts of tastefulness and maturity in erotica and whatnot poured out of my head when i saw shakira's ass

so


----------



## mow (Feb 3, 2014)

The new Ulver And Sunn O))) collab is available to stream, and its a fucking beautiful monster. The opener is the alpha and the omega


----------



## Scud (Feb 3, 2014)

mow said:


> The new Ulver And Sunn O))) collab is available to stream, and its a fucking beautiful monster. The opener is the alpha and the omega


I was pleasantly surprised after listening through this. I'm generally not a fan of Sunn, but something about this appealed to me. I thought the last track, in particular, was great. It kinda reminded me of Bohren & der Club of Gore at times.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 3, 2014)

The new album is fantastic. While I can kinda see the Bohren similarities,  I think the atmosphere and beauty are all pure Sunn O))).


----------



## Table (Feb 3, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Check this out, Enno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gotta make that cash money somehow.  The video does nothing for me, except wish I had some more cigars.  Smoking kills   The song itself is predictable and unoriginal, but I can totally see myself listening to it alone in my car.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 3, 2014)

Love love love the collab, but I was also secretly hoping for heavy slabs of distortion broken up with Ulver's brand of ambience, electonica and breakbeats.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG9tR7k5d5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2014)

Going to see the LEGO movie today.

Excited.  :33


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2014)

I wish I could go to the movies.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2014)

I would take you to the movies with us.


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd petsit Danteand Orangey while you guys go to the movies. 

let me know how it goes androo, im super psyched for this movie


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't worry, mow.

The Lego movie was probably one of the best kids movie I've seen since Toy Story 3, and easily on par with the best of Pixar.  Gorgeous, wryly funny and surprisingly heartfelt, it's worth every goddamn penny if you can see it in theaters.  Laughed more at the movie than I do for most adult comedies.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2014)

It's not on the level of The Incredibles let's pump the breaks there


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2014)

I got the first American pressing of In the Court of the Crimson King on vinyl today pek

years of constantly checking in the King Crimson section finally paid off


----------



## Shozan (Feb 11, 2014)

Vaporwave >>>>> all


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I got the first American pressing of In the Court of the Crimson King on vinyl today pek
> 
> years of constantly checking in the King Crimson section finally paid off



I have a first US pressing of every 69-74 King Crimson album except for Starless and Bible Black--I also gots Discipline, Beat and Three a Perfekt Pair.  

I've gotten some... good deals from work.



Shozan said:


> Vaporwave >>>>> all



Ew, no.  Microgenres are more interesting as cultural phenomena than as actual music.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 12, 2014)

Saw Alcest live again a couple of weeks back. Aaaaamazing! The band were amazing and the sound where I stood were close to perfect. Mmmmmh!


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2014)

Alcest are always fantastic! Glad they've continued their top form. Who opened?

Also how did I go my entire life not knowing about these two chicks:


and these fucking monsters:


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 12, 2014)

Hexvessel. Missed most of Hexvessel, but the 15 minutes we saw were very good. Shame we missed most of it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2014)

Boskov saw my joy and came to one up me


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2014)

You're the only person who would understand me.  

Though, for some reason, Red is a BITCH to find, and I got way super lucky finding my copy.  It runs like 10 bucks for the CD on amazon.  I really want that 24 Disc Box set of it, though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2014)

I understand Boskov :33

That competitive advantage is rigged as fuck doe


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2014)

It sure is.

It's how I've gotten all the Zappa albums I've wanted (with few represses) and a few PFM ones.  It's hard to get anything not as popular, though.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2014)

^ stuff like that always made me want to start up a physical trade site. You list your wants, others post their wants ,and it matches your needs together. You both decide on a fair trade and then split postage cost.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2014)

I wouldn't wanna trade anything I own doe, I love my collection


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2014)

I would.

I get good, often fantastic deals on rare records fairly often, and sometimes I'll grab them just to be able to trade them later, even if I don't like the band.  Can't pass up translucent red Guide by Voices for 5 bucks.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2014)

Not sure how controversial or accepted this is, but after listening to Daft Punk a bit lately I think Homework might be their best. It just has that club feel I associate the house/techno floors in the discos I used to go (not sure how it's working nowadays, but back then they would have multiple floors and I always liked the "more hardcore" one to the mainstream one). Well, maybe not songs like Around the World or Da Funk, but something like this


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2014)

Not controversial at all. I wouldn't disagree.


Speaking of Guided By Voices, by the way, they've already got 2 albums about to be released for 2014, and more on the way purportedly.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2014)

Just reissue Bee Thousand


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2014)

It's been _ten years_ since Earthquake Glue.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 26, 2014)

Paco passed away today.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2014)

Admittedly (and unfortunately), I'm not as familiar with his work as I'd like to be, but in memoriam, I'll be looking up his most acclaimed and going from there.  I'll have to look at work and see if we have anything of his left.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 1, 2014)

I miss Paco.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2014)

I need to go through my somewhat recent CD acquisitions from work and see what I can add to the Prime Cuts series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 1, 2014)

jkingler said:


> I miss Paco.




I can't believe he was only 66. He was around _forever_. and he was always that good.

I have yet to see him, in all the videos I've seen of him, miss a note.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2014)

A talent for such precision is rare even among the best around now.

Amazing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 4, 2014)

Kim and Thurston's divorce is not a pleasant story.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2014)

lol

First time hearing the original laught too. It's always dubbed over here.


----------



## Cax (Mar 10, 2014)

Sup people. Was cruising the forums for once because I'm bored as fuck, thought I'd pop in and spark a little question. Mainly because I love the song I'm gonna post way too much. 

What do you think is some of *the best* singing you've ever heard in any one song? I was gonna say simply the best (not some of), but that's too hard in the end. There's just one little thing, though: the song has to have guitar in it. Simple. No genre, but it has to have guitar. Just because. So even though I love a bit of Ke$ha or Rebecca Black smash hits to keep me inspired, I can't pick them.

I can almost say this is my favourite singing in any song. Almost. There are too many songs out there to have just one, yadda yadda. Years ago I couldn't stop listening to it. When I re-stumbled upon it again this year, I got stuck in the same cycle. It's been fucking months and I'm still obsessed.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2014)

That's kind of hard.  

I'm late; shut up.

I tend to focus on the instruments of a song, so I'm not always paying attention to vocals over the piece provided they fit without taking too much from it.  Even then, there's honestly too much--just too damn much.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 8, 2014)

New Boris track: Spica & Hyori X Unnie

That was not what I was expecting at all, but I love it!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 8, 2014)

mow linked me on Facebook.

I'm really liking what I'm hearing.  Legit excited for it.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2014)

Boskov

They touring in August


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 8, 2014)

But, where?

TELL ME!


----------



## Shodai (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't laugh at me since I'm a music pleb

I just discovered Arcade Fire's "Intervention" track from their 2007 album

It's so fucking good

Someone recommend me something with the same "feeling"


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 12, 2014)

First thing that comes to mind is you should get into The Flaming Lips even though it's not quite that. Forget logic, listen to the Flaming Lips.


----------



## Shodai (Apr 12, 2014)

searched for them on google music

top song: Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots, Part 1


This better be good with a name like that


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

Shodai, are you familiar with the term Baroque Pop?

No?

SteamDB

Is it the anthemic nature?  The lush instruments?  The lyrics?

Also, it seems like you'd probably like bands like Titus Andronicus.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't think there's anyone completely comparable to Arcade Fire, but I think their labelmates Spoon present a suitably more minimalist side to them. A quick jump to White Rabbits from Spoon completes basically 20% of my awake hours in 2007.


Actually, anyone into Arcade Fire's Neon Bible should like White Rabbits 2009 album It's Frightening quite a bit.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

Longer shot, but you may enjoy the Dirty Projectors, Shodai.

Who am I kidding?  I'll just write this in the Blender; you won't come back here.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 12, 2014)

I liked Neon Bible, but just couldn't get into It's Frightening.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> I liked Neon Bible, but just couldn't get into It's Frightening.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't believe anyone likes anything post-Neon Bible.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2014)

Most of The Suburbs was amazing.


The new album at least has Here Comes the Nighttime. 




I resent that some friend comes here and then retreats back to the goddamn Blender before anyone can give an answer. The forum stagnated because of fucking idiots like him.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

I know.

I'll wrangle him back up here--he needs to learn there's more to music than Muse.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2014)

Jove venting like a mother fucker


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2014)

Suburbs was great stuff :33


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't wait for Arcade Fire to burn out.

Besides, new Owen Pallett this year; who cares about Arcade Fire?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2014)

well I mean

Owen Pallet isn't that great?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 13, 2014)

Final Fantasy is, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 13, 2014)

New Owen Pallett? When?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 13, 2014)

Next month. 

2014... unexpectedly this has been a really deep year.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2014)

So, RSD was a bust... more of one than last year.

Was fun while it lasted.

Anyone up for an LP tonight, loosely?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd be down I'll be home all day watching the playoffs and procrastinating on my essay


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2014)

my friend asked me if I wanted to go see Swans when they play this summer

I have great friends


----------



## mow (Apr 25, 2014)

w/ carla bozulich opening, right? you're in for a treat!

Seeing them next month in london and meeting the guys again. cant fucking wait. Plus, Jenny Hval is opening and she's as close to a young Jarboe as we will ever get


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually it's in September so not summer but super early fall.  I don't know who the openers are


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5Bvlfer3Pag[/YOUTUBE]
I am so in love with this album.


And this one.

I actually bought this one.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

Where u guys go?


----------



## jkingler (May 3, 2014)

That Ta-ku was nice. Any chance of a pimp? Would definitely be receptive. 

Note: Same for Hval, Swans, etc, as I lack and like all of the above.


----------



## mow (May 5, 2014)

Stream the new swans 


also crabman you seriously need to learn how to internet man


----------



## Salem (May 5, 2014)

Wow. _ Bring the Sun/Toussaint L'Ouverture_ is fucking glorious. Swans somehow managed to exceed my expectations on this new record.

Seeing them on the 27th with Jenny Hval. Couldn't be more excited.


----------



## mow (May 5, 2014)

^ dude. Electric Brixton? I'll be there!


----------



## jkingler (May 5, 2014)

> also crabman you seriously need to learn how to internet man


More like someone needs to point me to the pimping revival tent. Amirite? 

Describing myself, but if this sounds familiar to anyone, holla:
The difference between my listening and not listening to an album is almost always an internet pimp, or faaaaar less frequently, someone else passing along an album IRL. I usually fixate on one medium at a time, and I only rarely enter phases where I actively track down music, even when it's only a matter of a dozen keystrokes. I am more frequently immersed in reading, watching, and gaming, and usually that just boils down to which phase the moon is in, which feels the least like work, or something...idk. Long story short, I don't care to 'internet' right now, just as I surmise you don't wish to pimp. Which is fair, but you can't blame a crab for pinching. 

P.S. New Swans sounds sweet. Gotta love NPR.


----------



## mow (May 5, 2014)

youll have a better chance flying over and me giving you the physical record than revive pimping as a concept in the MD. Plus It just doesn't make any sense to request, then wait around for someone to see the post, zip, up and link you when you could just type it out (or just copy paste at that) and have it immediately. Just spotify man.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2014)

I can't wait to get home and stream that album


----------



## mow (May 5, 2014)

its good man, its so,so,so,so good!


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2014)

I still try to pimp occasionally.


----------



## Salem (May 6, 2014)

mow said:


> ^ dude. Electric Brixton? I'll be there!



Oh, shoot! I meant the 17th, in Boston. Might also seem them in Montreal in June, but the show's on a Wednesday...


----------



## mow (May 6, 2014)

First time seeing the mighty swans? If yes: you're in for a sonic baptism! TELL ME THEIR SET LIST THE MOMENT YOU GET BACK FROM THE SHOW. I spoke with Gira and he said they're stuck trying to decide between two oldie tracks to play live, and I'm praying to all the old gods and the new that its Blood Promise


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

You're a lucky man, moe.


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2014)

I hope it's Blood Promise

or

Helpless Child


----------



## mow (May 6, 2014)

obligatory pic with Gira is obligatory 



the fangirl was at maximum overdrive that day XD

Helpless Child would be amazing! If they did that and The Sound...oh lawd


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

I envy you, you beautiful man.

Gira is gettin' old.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 7, 2014)

Nice hair, dude. By the way, I'm half blind, but that's not an official Fascination tshirt, is it? I can't see what it says, but it's not Fascination? Everybody should check out the film. Sadly overlooked and forgotten film.


----------



## Salem (May 9, 2014)

mow said:


> First time seeing the mighty swans? If yes: you're in for a sonic baptism! TELL ME THEIR SET LIST THE MOMENT YOU GET BACK FROM THE SHOW. I spoke with Gira and he said they're stuck trying to decide between two oldie tracks to play live, and I'm praying to all the old gods and the new that its Blood Promise



This will be my second time. I first saw them in 2012 during The Seer tour. Gira was surprisingly approachable after the show. He stayed and chatted and signed virtually everything that was handed to him.

And I will!


----------



## sel (May 12, 2014)

Familiar names here, we haven't all died!


----------



## scerpers (May 12, 2014)

almost            dead


----------



## αshɘs (May 12, 2014)

Was reading a thread about bad album covers on another site and came across this gem


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsfnuyyjaB0[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl0uFtClAmw[/YOUTUBE]




hahaha holy shit


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CouNlil2Dzs[/YOUTUBE]




this is killing me


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

sel, we're mostly dead


----------



## Lord Yu (May 12, 2014)

We Are Finally Cowboys


----------



## sel (May 12, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> sel, we're mostly dead



Dead before the ship even sank

Now doesn't that just take you back. Shame that MM cancelled the gig of theirs last summer that I was going to so they could work on some new underwhelming album


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

MM has been underwhelming for a long time.

It's time to let them go.


----------



## scerpers (May 12, 2014)

because homos post music shit in FC's and in the resort instead of here
it'll never get better
it hurts


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

I know.

I try to get threads going, and they get a few hits; but when we had all those song of the minute/hour/day/week/month threads, they pushed all the other threads to the bottom of the page, and that hurts traffic.  

I'm thinking of some contests/threads to get it going again, though.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2014)

I could probably pimp some things, but I'm largely lethargic about NF these days.


----------



## scerpers (May 13, 2014)

i could also probably pimp some obscure shit that no one cares about


----------



## Buskuv (May 14, 2014)

ARISE, CHICKEN, ARISE!


----------



## scerpers (May 15, 2014)

that was a great episode


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2014)

Aquateen still makes me laugh.

I don't give a darn.

I'll probably start pimping more regularly on the off chance some people happen to pass by, and maybe even get a few comments.


----------



## scerpers (May 15, 2014)

wouldn't that be a miracle


----------



## mow (May 16, 2014)

The Jesus and Mary Chain are playing all of Psychocandy in full special show. Got tickets seconds before it sold out.  



Uncle Acid said:


> Nice hair, dude. By the way, I'm half blind, but that's not an official Fascination tshirt, is it? I can't see what it says, but it's not Fascination? Everybody should check out the film. Sadly overlooked and forgotten film.



church of misery actually! Will check Fascination tho, I need new flicks


----------



## mow (May 16, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Was reading a thread about bad album covers on another site and came across this gem
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



this is incredible


----------



## mow (May 16, 2014)

RE: new music. this is one of my fav eps released last year. 



Please Mother Rain Wash Our Souls From Human Evil will make you dance your back side for hours.


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

So, one of us needs a rich relative to die or to win the Powerball so we can hold the official MD meetup somewhere.  It needs to happen, but we're all so poor.


----------



## Yoshi (May 18, 2014)

Who would have known Justin Bieber songs can be good


----------



## Salem (May 18, 2014)

moe, as per your request: 

They opened with what's apparently a new song, called "Frankie M" that led into "A Little God in My Hands", which was mildly disappointing because Thor's trombone was completely engulfed by the noise of everything else. Then they played a  longer and drone inspired version of "Oxygen", and another new song called "Don't Go". And finally they finished with "The Seer" (easily the most polished of the bunch) and "Bring the Sun".


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 19, 2014)

I finally got around to watch this. This is a must-see for anyone interested in rock, punk or just enjoys a damn good story!

Their debut album (which I guess you can call it) was finally released in 2009. It's called ..For the Whole World to See and is a masterpiece.


----------



## sel (May 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, one of us needs a rich relative to die or to win the Powerball so we can hold the official MD meetup somewhere.  It needs to happen, but we're all so poor.



We've kind of had some Europe + Moe* ones...

*Affirmative action


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2014)

All you mugs who occasionally glance at the convo need to check out the Mixtape.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2014)

Afrika Bambaataa's record collection, stored in Cornell University


----------



## Buskuv (May 26, 2014)

That's such a sterile looking room.

I'm glad it's being preserved and stored properly, because that's musical history, but I'm always sad to see records, especially ones probably as neat and historical as those, just kind of locked away, not being used.

It's melancholy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2014)

Dilemma...


Damon Albarn in Boston June 9th....


On a school night, even this late in the year, can I drop $90 so that me and Laura can drive 75 minutes to the T station, take a 40 minute Green Line train to the Royale, do the reverse after midnight, get home at 2:30, then teach an extended day (where we have professional development for an hour after school)....


But Damon's been playing my favorite Blur song, a b-side from the Beetlebum single, a song Blur had _never played live ever_, on this tour.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gww9_S4PNV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> Dilemma...
> 
> 
> Damon Albarn in Boston June 9th....
> ...



it's your favourite and they've never ever played it live

go


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2014)

Don't be a rube, Jove.  Go


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2014)

Are you guys kidding?

I know when I'm on MY deathbed, I'll be wistfully remembering my halcyon days as a wage slave, and not some silly music concert for a band I've been pining after for decades.  Sheesh.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2014)

Also, for those who missed it most of the MD's facebook feeds:

[YOUTUBE]GEwo6ktitcY[/YOUTUBE]

Goddamn.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 27, 2014)

Those flash mob things are the worst fucking thing ever. I'd go mental if I ever experienced anything like that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2014)

I'm not a wage slave. I'm an educator. 



After today though, fuck these people. Fuck everyone else in this building. I'm going to Dan's show and I'll just teach on no sleep.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2014)

what happened today, jove?

i'd be surprised if your day was worse than mine. i got a little overenthusiastic when shaving with a none-too-sharp razor and managed to scrape a sizeable flap of skin off, and i had to improvise a dressing for it since i'd run out of bandaids. then later i was frying some bread with eggs and i flipped it over in the pan having forgotten just how much oil there was, and it splashed on my hand. so i got a burn too


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2014)

I had to constantly get the fuckers back on track. 

Middle of the second class I just said fuck it and made them read from the anthologies. I wasn't going to fight them for 90 minutes of my life. 

I also have a field trip Thursday and I don;t even know if the office ordered the buses. 

It sealed the deal though. How could I not go see Damon Albarn, especially when he just randomly decided to resurrect my very favorite Blur song? That's fate.


----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2014)

You should make your students listen to Blur if they're bad.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

Nobody ever takes me in field trips.


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2014)

I'd love to go to this place if I get a chance to go to Jakarta:

[YOUTUBE]F3mpsppD7Eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 5, 2014)

The field trip to the Farm Museum was a lot of fun. The kids got to play with chickens, and chop wood, and milk cows, etc.


Then we find out that the chicken they introduced us to at the beginning died like three days later.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2014)

That's called a life lesson, Jove.

I hope you guys got some fried chicken after the field trip.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 9, 2014)

Going to a fest this summer, line-up: (cursive is a maybe, bold is definite)

*Spoiler*: _Thursday_ 




American Authors
Amongster
August Burns Red

Black Cassette
Black Lips
Bombus
Brihang
Brodinski

Camo & Krooked present Zeitgeist
*Cashmere Cat*
Clean Bandit
Crookers

Dan Croll
*Deadmau5*
Deafheaven
Diablo Blvd.
*Die Antwoord*
Disclosure
DJ Snake

Editors
Ella Eyre

Faul & Wad Ad
FKA Twigs
Flume
Folie Douce
*Forest Swords*
Frank Turner And The Sleeping Souls
Fritz Kalkbrenner

Gewelt
Gogol Bordello
Gorgon City
Gruppo di Pawlowski
GTA

The Hell
Horse Thief
Hozier

*Janelle Mon?e
Jungle*

Kelela
Klangkarussell live
The Kooks
Kwabs
The Kyle Gass Band

Lagwagon

Mac DeMarco
Mad About Mountains
Magnus
Marmozets
Mumbai Science
M?

Nadiem Shah
NOFX

*Oscar & The Wolf*
Ostyn
*Outkast*

Paul Woolford
Perfect Pussy

Redlight
Ryan Hemsworth

Say Lou Lou
Slowdive
The Spectors
St.Lucia

Temples
To Kill A King
Tonight Alive

Vance Joy

Wallace Vanborn

Young Fathers




*Spoiler*: _Friday_ 




A Day To Remember
Actress
Andy C
Anti-Flag
Arcane Roots
Arches

Balthazar
Blaudzun
The Bloody Beetroots Live
The Bohicas
Boy & Bear
Breach dj set

Cage The Elephant
*The Cat Empire*

Dj Fresh & Messy MC
Drenge
Dub FX
Duke Dumont

Ed Sheeran
Eyedress

_First Aid Kit_
Flatcat
The Flatliners

Gangthelabel
Geppetto & The Whales

The Hickey Underworld

Icona Pop

James Holden Live
John Newman
Joris Delacroix DJ Set

Kadavar
Kaytranada
Kenji Minogue
Kiesza
King Dalton
Kurt Vile & The Violators

Lonely The Brave
Lucius

_Macklemore & Ryan Lewis_
Madensuyu
MK
Modestep DJ Set
My Little Cheap Dictaphone

The National
Neneh Cherry with RocketNumberNine
Nick Mulvey
Nick Waterhouse
Nina Kraviz

*Of Mice & Men
Omar Souleyman*
Other Lives

The Prospects

Raving George
*R?yksopp & Robyn Do It Again Tour 2014*
Rustie

Sharon Van Etten
*Shlohmo*
Solina
Sub Focus Live

*Thurston Moore*
Tinie Tempah
TLP
Tom Odell
Truckfighters
Tubelight

The Van Jets

The War On Drugs
Wild Beasts
Wovenwar

*XXYYXX*

Yung Lean & Sad Boys




*Spoiler*: _Saturday_ 




The 2 Bears

Altrego
Amatorski
Anna Calvi
Arthur Beatrice

Bill Callahan
Bo Saris
Bring Me The Horizon
BRNS
Brody Dalle
Buraka Som Sistema

_Calvin Harris_
Calyx & TeeBee feat MC AD
Chrome Brul?e

Darkside
Dave Hause
Deaf Havana
Dirtyphonics
Drumsound & Bassline Smith Live
Dusky

Epica
Evil Invaders

Fink
Float Fall
Foxy Lady & MC Elvee

Glass Animals

I Am Legion (Noisia x Foreign Beggars)

Jake Bugg
James Vincent McMorrow
JFJ
The Jillionaire
Jimmy Eat World
John Wizards
Jonathan Wilson

Kavinsky (Outrun Live)
*Kelis*

Little Trouble Kids

Mapei
Marble Sounds
Mat Zo
Maybeshewill
Michael Midnight

Neck Deep
The Neighbourhood

_Pendulum DJ set & Verse_
*Portishead*
PUP

*Queens Of The Stone Age*

*Red Fang*
Robbing Millions
Rockwell

School Is Cool
Sigma
_Snoop Dogg aka Snoop Lion_
Speedwagon & Stykz & Alert
St. Vincent
Submotion Orchestra
Superdiscount 3 live

Tensnake
Touch? Amor?
Tourist

*Uncle Acid And The Deadbeats*

Willow

You Me At Six




Any bands I've skipped over that I should definitely go to, or alternatively I've marked and should avoid?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 9, 2014)

Kavinsky and Gogol Bordello should be must-sees for sure, and both Deafheaven and Kadavar should be fun too.

Gogol Bordello is known for being a _fantastic_ liveband even if you don't care for their music. Been dreaming of seeing this live for way too long mysef.


----------



## mow (Jun 9, 2014)

*Thursday*
Black Lips
Deafheaven
Disclosure
FKA Twigs
Flume
Mac DeMarco
Perfect Pussy
Temples
Slowdive

*Friday*
Kadavar
Kurt Vile & The Violators
Nick Waterhouse
Rustie
The War On Drugs
Wild Beasts

*
Saturday*
The 2 Bears
Bill Callahan
Darkside
St. Vincent

dont skip the red,Slowdive and darkside alone are life changing live. Skip Calvin Harris and deadmau5.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2014)

Moe said all the good ones. You really don't want to miss Mac DeMarco. I'd say the National, but I presume they are terrible to see in a festival setting.

I will add Sharon Van Etten. her new album is pretty good.



I complete the trifecta of Blur, Graham, and Damon tonight. Albarn's playing Boston and I'm willing to teach on no sleep tomorrow to see him!


----------



## Yokonoha (Jun 9, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place or not, but I'll ask anyway.
I'm looking for a few songs in French as I am trying to learn the language and I think good songs might help. Can anyone suggest some for me, genre is mostly not an issue.


----------



## mow (Jun 10, 2014)

^ cant do wrong with the classics: Edith Paif, Serge Gainsbourg, Francoise Hardy etc will all do nicely. Don't listen to much french music past the oldies so cant help out with new stuff

Last month I played my first DJ set in town, and Ive just made my first band booking, Civil Civic will soon be hitting dubai. Goal of being a promoter: unlocked!


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 10, 2014)

Hip Hop might be good exercise for you. 

Check out a few of Hocus Pocus's albums.  

Also try Alcest.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 10, 2014)

There's a great franocphone band called Malajube. I highly recommend them.



I also suggest looking for a compilation of 60's garage/psych/freakbeat from France called "Psychgaelic: French Freakbeat."  You can stream it here but downloads shouldn;t be heard to come by: 


There's a ton of really great stuff, much of it not in the raw-proto-punk-as-fuck and is actually intelligible. I'm a big fan of Les Gaelics' "Gardez Les Cheveux Long."


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 11, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Also try Alcest.



This. Especially Souvenirs d'un autre monde and Shelter, since neither is filled up with harsh vocals.

Les Discrets is another band you could check out, but from what I have heard it's often hard to understand his french. But I wouldn't know as I don't know french. But it's a brilliant band anyway.


----------



## Zeno (Jun 12, 2014)

Need some Rush recommendations.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2014)

^ Anything from their debut up until 79.

Watch the MGSV:TPP Trailer in glorious 60fps

Pretty interesting list, though some of these are rather... old to have really changed the game; rather they seem to have preceded it by a large margin.  Hopefully they do a part two, though, because there's a lot of acts that weren't listed that are important.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2014)

yay Captain Murphy


----------



## mow (Jun 27, 2014)

^ d/ling it right now. It's really sad when a good band fades away like that.

If you dig hip hop, you need to spin this.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2014)

As a head's up, Boskov and I are pruning the Pimp List. If I don't get a PM from you by Monday then you're off the list.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2014)

don't remove me from the list 

i'm still here ;___;


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2014)

It hurts.

But sometimes you must let your children go.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2014)

Everyone on the list should have received a PM from me. All I need is a reply. Right now I have 8 replies.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2014)

i haven't gotten a PM, jove

surely this counts as notice


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2014)

It does.

Jove-senpai is just being troublesome.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 28, 2014)

if you let me go
you're confirmed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2014)

Scorp doesn't pimp shit


----------



## scerpers (Jun 28, 2014)

no one wants my recs


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2014)

Maybe if they were good.


----------



## mow (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Rapidus (Jul 2, 2014)

What kind of music do you guys regularly listen to? I'm just asking to get a feel of what I could possibly recc or just talk general love of specific bands.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 2, 2014)

post-rock and drum n bass


----------



## mow (Jul 2, 2014)

everything really, jazz, hiphop, post rock, ambient, r&B, metal etc. It honestly depends on my mood. Currently in a super hip hop binge tho, Jonwayne is hitting the sweet spot for me


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2014)

Rapidus Procella said:


> What kind of music do you guys regularly listen to? I'm just asking to get a feel of what I could possibly recc or just talk general love of specific bands.



I enjoy a lot of types of music, from a fairly diverse pool of genres and eras; to say I don't have inclinations would be a lie, though.

I typically gravitate towards... I guess art music types.  Prog Rock (most specifically more unusual types like RIO, Avant-Prog), Jazz (in all its wonderful flavors--or most, since smooth and lounge Jazz give me ulcers), Contemporary and Classic ensemble stuff(Classical, modern interpretations of it), noisy, abrasive music like metal, grindcore, noise as well as good, groovy beats.

I like a good, funky groove line played straight between a drumkit and a bass guitar right alongside a pummeling assault of heavily distorted guitars and a severely beaten drumkit.   I do have a soft spot for lush instrumentation--especially in rock music, like strings, woodwinds and non-musical instruments, which explains my love for Avant-Rock, Prog-Rock and all its many splinter areas.   I also have a great love for distortion--even to the extreme. I like music that excites me, I guess.

It's always a hard question to answer, though, especially without sounding like a ponce, just I'm doing right now.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 6, 2014)

I listen to a bit of everything, but different seasons require different types of music. But in general I guess I listen most to metal, punk and rock, then comes electronic music, hip hop and pop, then everything else except for danseband, which is the only genre that is complete shit from A to ?.

Now that it's summer I use a lot of my time (especially when outside) to listen to (crossover) thrash, punk, psychedelic rock and pop. Bands and artists such as Nuclear Assault, Suicidal Tendencies, Roky Erickson, The Devil's Blood, Jess and the Ancient Ones, Alcest, Death (the punk band), Ramones, Misfits, Kagrra and Pharrell Williams are the ones that's been going on repeat lately. Especially Pharrells "Girl" is getting a lot of playtime lately. It's sych a fantastic album.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 7, 2014)

I really don't like the drummer in this one. This could have been so wonderful with a good drummer :/


[YOUTUBE]QDvt5q6bt1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2014)

Two external hard drive crashes within the last month  has led me scrambling the last week to reclaim all the albums I had that weren't physical CD rips. It'd led to two disturbing revelations:


1. Eleven years of cultivation can be replaced in less than a week on Soulseek (and Soulseek is a sheel of what it once was). 


2. Some of these pimped albums are so obscure I can't even google them.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2014)

This is my biggest fear.

Probably 95% of my music collection is digitally obtainable were my HDs to fail.  A comforting thought, I suppose (even if a lot of links are disappearing, most especially the hi-fi ones), but, I agree Jove.

There are some, however, that I have that no longer have links online, and who's physical albums are either so rare there are no known copies available (Eric Friesen) or so expensive I might as well forget about it--like half of my Scandinavian Prog, etc.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2014)

I need to invest in a new Portable HD cause this one probably has a month left.  The struggle is real.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2014)

I actually backed up my C drive on dvd-r's! 


I am so fed up with externals. I had a portable one I brought to school, and an older wall-plug one I kept at home. Between the two I had at least two layers of protection. Then the portable croaked about a month ago. Then this one went down before I could buy another one... Now I'm moving all music files to my little laptop, and praying. 


Anyway, I might start inquiring about certain albums soon. For instance, I cannot barely find evidence that The Thirds' _Planet of Me_ even exists. 


Laura and I were talking about this... a lot of my collection was built in 2006-2009, during the heyday of mp3 blogs. Now it's a scramble. I think soulseek is ok, but it's still a place a copyright fiend could conceivably nail me


----------



## jkingler (Jul 8, 2014)

I share your pain. I have lost so much, including the will to recover what I've lost...


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2014)

I think I may have to invest in good quality CDr's for those albums I will never find again.

MY HDD is good, though--for now.


----------



## mow (Jul 9, 2014)

I need to pass you the 2TB HD that Chris, David and myself shared. It's got our entire collection backed up in case one of us loses his. Need to pass it to David for an update from his end the next time I'm in london.

On the topic of london: Im' having a1stworldproblem dilemma: The following shows are happening on the same damn day, what do I do

Deltron 3030 performing 'Deltron 3030'
Jesus & Mary Chain performing 'Psychocandy'
Bonnie "Prince" Billy performing 'I See A Darkness + More'

what to pick????? Already bought my J&MC ticket ages ago and the others were just announced. halp


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 9, 2014)

As long as he's just performing Deltron 3030 and not the new one, that'd honestly be my pick, as much as I love the other two.  Shit, Jesus and the Mary Chain...

That's a real tough choice, mow.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2014)

go with Psychocandy


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2014)

New Rise Against album leaked and I couldn't give a darn less how you people judge me.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 9, 2014)

I remember digging the first album many moons ago.

Have you heard Titus Andronicus?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2014)

Titus Andronicus is cool

go listen to Titus Andronicus, Krory.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 10, 2014)

>dis krory

>dis no follow through

Also, why is King Crimson BOAT GOAT?  Specifically, 1969-1974 King Crimson.  I'm hard pressed to think of a band that went through as many line up changes, stylistic changes and personal hardships that continued to pump out gold bars nonstop for 5 years.  It's insane.  

Not to mention coming back after being gone for 7 years then and knocking them New Wave kiddies on their asses at their own game and continuing your work in an entirely new and contemporary way that still borrowed heavily from your past.  Guitar histrionics improv that was actually good, followed by a forays into electronic rock before Radiohead was doing it, and then coming back AGAIN in the 2000s to kick more ass and keep going.

I'm venting, obviously, but holy shit it's about as close as I'll ever get to a favorite band.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 10, 2014)

>128 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't hear the difference anyway.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2014)

All the Ramones are dead


----------



## 「Doxees」 (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone here listens to easycore/post-hardcore bands like Sleeping With Sirens, A Day To Remember, Four Year Strong, and Memphis May Fire?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

Parallax said:


> All the Ramones are dead



Sad days all around. 



「Doxees」 said:


> Anyone here listens to easycore/post-hardcore bands like Sleeping With Sirens, A Day To Remember, Four Year Strong, and Memphis May Fire?



I could never get into that style; it kind of took what was fun out of Pop-Punk and the bite out of Hardcore and made a genre out of it, which, to me, was never terribly appealing.  I like Hardcore, Metalcore and Pop Punk (to varying degrees), just not that, sadly.

My brother was big into this when we teenagers, though.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm with Dr. Biscuit here. It's like they took the worst of post-hardcore, pop-punk and metalcore and mixed it. I can't stand it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2014)

There was a guy at my university in a lot of my history classes, an older guy in his early-mid 40's I think. Almost stereotypically New York. The way he dressed, the way he spoke, his accent, his volume... everything.


And now imagine that guy talking about going to see Television at CBGB's in 1978. Seeing The Feelies before they ever released an album. The guy was fucking _there_. And he loved The Ramones. He knew the Ramones before the world did and he fucking adored them. He could describe for me what it was like to hear some of these songs for the first time.

Every time one of these guys die I think of him.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 22, 2014)

hello

10charupyerass


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 22, 2014)

Holy shit, since when has NF been riddled with ads??!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2014)

hello

since Tazmo decided he wanted more money


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 22, 2014)

it breaks my heart  i even remember having that lovely One Piece themed forum skin. Has that disappeared too? D:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2014)

It has. 


Also, so has all dignity related to OP... the OP section legitimately hates this current arc and think that Oda has lost his touch.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

destroy_musick said:


> Holy shit, since when has NF been riddled with ads??!



i recommend adblock


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 22, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> It has.
> 
> 
> Also, so has all dignity related to OP... the OP section legitimately hates this current arc and think that Oda has lost his touch.



Lolwut? This is clearly designed as the New World version of the Arabasta arc, and it's amazing. Honestly, this is the best arc since W7/EL, anyone who knows anything knows that!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2014)

I think it's shaping up to be his masterpiece.

The chapter where Sabo eats the meri-meri/introduces himself and then introduces God Ussopp is one of my top 5 chapters.


"Destroy the factory behind us... and save my little friends!!" 

Luffy's a good guy isn't he? He hasn't changed a bit since we were kids."


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 22, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i recommend adblock



 goobyplz, I work as a sys admin, that shit is on lock down. Doesn't change the fact that this place is plague ridden


----------



## Rapidus (Jul 22, 2014)

「Doxees」 said:


> Anyone here listens to easycore/post-hardcore bands like Sleeping With Sirens, A Day To Remember, Four Year Strong, and Memphis May Fire?



Funny thing, I was just about to ask that very same question.  But yeah, I adore Post-Hardcore. It's one of my favorite sub-genres of Punk Rock. Some of my favorite bands from that genre are A Day To Remember, Sleeping With Sirens, Chiodos, and Silverstein. How about yourself?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 22, 2014)

DUDE!

We've missed the resident Crust Punk, and I've had to stave the tide of indie nonsense in order to keep the grind and metal in the MD.  It's a damn shame.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 22, 2014)

biskut if you want to have some indie parties all you need to do is ask


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 22, 2014)

The literal worst.

Indie panties, however, are fine.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2014)

what are these indie panties


----------



## scerpers (Jul 22, 2014)

use your panties fake para


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 23, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> DUDE!
> 
> We've missed the resident Crust Punk, and I've had to stave the tide of indie nonsense in order to keep the grind and metal in the MD.  It's a damn shame.



Well then, let's up the ante a bit



[YOUTUBE]83rjYeNLlFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2014)

Fuck yeah; that's an ace cover.

I miss Acid Bath, and Dax Riggs screaming.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 24, 2014)

You would think being married to someone who also likes music would be great but sadly it is not to be because Jove and I assign very different values to the importance of ID3 tags and proper folder placement. This resulted in me getting snapped at because one of my cds (that I told Jove didn't need ripping anyway) ripped with messed up ID3 tags and Jove seems to think I must have personally had a hand in putting those tags on an official cd. Yes Jove, I was there when it was being printed 20 years ago and said 'Hold up a sec, let me jumble up those ID3 tags to piss off my future husband'. That is totally what happened.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2014)

Your wife needs a good slapping, Laura.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 26, 2014)

HA! I just stumbled on an old thread of me bigging up my 30k music collection about 8 years back...

well, this just happened:



This is pre-Mow collection absorbing, so I could be well over the 200k mark by the time the year is out


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2014)

this makes my 250 gigs seem so meager


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2014)

It grows REALLY fast once you start getting past 320 and into FLAC or .wav formats.

I really have to stick to 320 for the time being.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2014)

Boris was amazing, as usual.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2014)

I actually said I'd go to the show in Boston on Tuesday, but going to Boston is such a chore, especially when we have to go their Dutch Consulate on Thursday as well.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2014)

As someone who has seen Boris more than once I say see them both times cause they always switch it up

also if you're luck you'll get them playing Feebacker in between songs making it into one super song


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 3, 2014)

They put on a fantastic, fantastic show, though.

Do it, Jove.


----------



## 「Doxees」 (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone listen to pop punk here?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 4, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> They put on a fantastic, fantastic show, though.
> 
> Do it, Jove.



Ah fuck, I just remembered I have a meeting that afternoon... getting home and to Boston is probably a bit much. I'll do whatever Laura wants, doe.




「Doxees」 said:


> Anyone listen to pop punk here?




Yes, but I think that's a pretty broad term, actually.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll be upset if Laura doesn't want to see Boris.


----------



## mow (Aug 7, 2014)

So recently I began djing in a few nights in town and now I'm headlining one. FUNTIMEZZZZ. Here's my playlist for the night if anyone is interested. the xxxx are extras that I'll drop one of depending on the vibe (wow check me out with my pro dj bullshit talk!)



Four Tet's Text 022 mixed into Konono no1's Paradiso is a thing that should happen, no?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Fuck, mow, that's brilliant.  I love it.

I have a sinking feeling I'll never get to see you DJ live. 

I just want to spin my Avant-Prog, Drone and Black Metal LPs for you guys.


----------



## mow (Aug 9, 2014)

thanks dude! it was such fun, being able to control the movement of a crowd like this is quite exhilarating. A lady from one of the main electronic publications is asking to make a few mixes and they'll set me up with a warming spot for their weekly night with the intention of bringing something different to the table. fucking raaaaaaaaaaad!


also mixlr.com/ man! just set up your channel and play tunes whenever


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2014)

That's awesome, man.  I hope they're good mixes, since I'd hate to have to play junk.

How long a set are you allowed?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 11, 2014)

mow said:


> So recently I began djing in a few nights in town and now I'm headlining one. FUNTIMEZZZZ. Here's my playlist for the night if anyone is interested. the xxxx are extras that I'll drop one of depending on the vibe (wow check me out with my pro dj bullshit talk!)
> 
> 
> 
> Four Tet's Text 022 mixed into Konono no1's Paradiso is a thing that should happen, no?



God damn it...


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm an awful DJ; something about it makes me turn so obnoxious; I care so little about what everyone else would enjoy in that moment. I pander solely to my own needs and I do so shamelessly. 

Hell, I'm even banned from putting music on at work! When I'm working I like music that makes me dance and for me nothing serves that purpose better than Afrobeat. It was going okay until I tried to spray a bartender with pennies when he started to dance; I thought it was funny but nobody else had been to a Nigerian party or wedding so they didn't get the joke. To everyone else it just looked as though I was spiritedly and dangerously throwing pennies around... That put and end to my opportunities to do the music at work.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

But that's hilarious.

My current job may not be the most glamorous or luxurious of jobs, but I can blast all the Free Jazz and Black Metal and RIO and Hip Hop I want and nobody can say anything because nobody's there.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> But that's hilarious.


I thought so too but I think it really didn't help my case that I found it so damn funny. Nothing worse than one person in hysterics on their own when you're in a group setting.



> My current job may not be the most glamorous or luxurious of jobs, but I can blast all the Free Jazz and Black Metal and RIO and Hip Hop I want and nobody can say anything because nobody's there.


Ahh that makes me so jealous, I wish I had this so much! Working in a kitchen I find that music helps to make everything move forward in the right way. Mellow during prep, Danceable for service or sometimes something aggressive and when closing I need something to keep my adrenaline up. That flow usually translates into Jazz, Afrobeat/HipHop, Metal. But now that I can't pick the actual tracks myself when I ask for that sort of playlist I usually get Amy Winehouse, Drake and a flat out no.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

I can understand why, but I'd have lost my shit.

I work in a warehouse, but with a computer that I do most of my work at, and I have my external with me most of the time, so I have all of my music, and it was great.  I actually get a lot of Fela and Femi Kuti going at work, but just alongside Boris, Emperor and Henry Cow.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I can understand why, but I'd have lost my shit.


It's hard to make people get how much music matters. When a customer asks for a grilled chicken, watermelon and halloumi sandwich that is not on my menu and exists nowhere except for in their own head the right song makes it seem much more doable.



> I work in a warehouse, but with a computer that I do most of my work at, and I have my external with me most of the time, so I have all of my music, and it was great.  I actually get a lot of Fela and Femi Kuti going at work, but just alongside Boris, Emperor and Henry Cow.



I can only dream about playing Henry Cow at work! Do you work totally on your own or do you just not need to talk to anyone while you work?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

I occasionally deal with people, but only on a kind of appointment basis.

We sell stuff from the warehouse (it's all random, used stuff from cleaned houses and attics), and occasionally people can get a hold of me and come inside, but it's mostly just my direct boss and he doesn't care what I play.  All of my work is basically autonomous, and I de-factor run the warehouse on my own, so I'm given a lot of leeway as to what I'm doing; the only real concrete thing is hours.  

Though, my boss has major bad taste, so I'm glad he doesn't force me to listen to any kind of music.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 13, 2014)

Acoustic Wizard is good to have on an Electric Wizard kind of day.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 14, 2014)

I am finally going to see Ulver in not too long. Looking forward to that, and I am wondering what kind of gig they're gonna have. Been soem talk about a very special and unique gig. Shuld be very fun!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 14, 2014)

I live in one of the big cities of Norway, but ever since I mvoed here that amount of concert have been awful. Barely any concerts worthy of anyone attention at all. I've lived here for one and a half+ year, and I  haven't been at many concerts up here. One day of a festival, three other gigs and I've missed out on two-three. That's not much. But suddenly the city seem to have woken and there'll be a lot of stuff going on these next couple of months.

03.09.14: Ulver (some special improvisation gig of some kind)
20.09.14: Diskord, Infant Death, TBA (progressive death metal, black/thrash)
03.10.14: Shining (Nor), Deathcrush (avant-garde, noise-rock)
17.10.14: Laudata Nex Magicka day 1: Vemod, Urfaust, Sortilegia (different types of black metal)
18.10.14: Laudata Nex Magicka day 2: Mare, Cult of Fire, B?lzer (different types of black metal)

I am especially looking forward to Vemod, Urfaust and Cult of Fire. Would've added Diskord too, but I've aleady seen 'em once. Fantastic band though so I am looking forward to this.

And in comparisation, in Oslo there's several concerts I'd go to every single month if I lived closer. I'd probably go to 3-4 cocnerts a month if I lived around there. It's a huge difference. Sucks a lot.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 14, 2014)

Niabingi said:


> I'm an awful DJ; something about it makes me turn so obnoxious; I care so little about what everyone else would enjoy in that moment. I pander solely to my own needs and I do so shamelessly.
> 
> Hell, I'm even banned from putting music on at work! When I'm working I like music that makes me dance and for me nothing serves that purpose better than Afrobeat. It was going okay until I tried to spray a bartender with pennies when he started to dance; I thought it was funny but nobody else had been to a Nigerian party or wedding so they didn't get the joke. To everyone else it just looked as though I was spiritedly and dangerously throwing pennies around... That put and end to my opportunities to do the music at work.



NIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When we gonna see each other in person again?!!?!


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 15, 2014)

destroy_musick said:


> NIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When we gonna see each other in person again?!!?!



Has to happen soon! But I lost my numbers and I'm slowly piecing them together again. Send me a text message and let's get something organised.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2014)

guess who fucking hard I am right now


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2014)

Holy shit.

That's awesome.


----------



## mow (Aug 22, 2014)

My nov plans were already awesome but this just kicked up 30 notches. 5 fests, 19 gigs in 12 cities in 30 days. GET.DA.FUCK.IN :

BECCA! this is for you. Clap! Clap! is an Italian jazz musician turned producer so uses samples from African tribes with electronic music. It's fucking nuts


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2014)

I never thought I'd be able to hear Painkiller on vinyl.

Feels good.

Also, it's a pretty awesome feeling bringing in 8 records and getting 250 dollars in store credit; the dude was like 'holy shit' when he saw what I had.  It was pretty neat.  Loaded the fuck up on stuff for Dawn and myself, plus 2 shirts (one of them the Beefheart one) and I still have over 50 bucks.  Wonderful.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm graduated and I have no plans. I'm going to wander around being aimless and fat for awhile.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2014)

I think you may enjoy The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao, Yu. Check it out, if you haven't. I loved it, personally.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 24, 2014)

I've seen that book before. I'll give it a whirl if I see it again.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 6, 2014)

I know you guys will scoff at my noob setup, but I recently finally bought my first DAC+amp, an ASUS XONAR U7. I also have had a Sennheiser HD 449 since last year. But man, the DAC makes such a noticeable difference especially with good quality files. I compared with and without DAC and the without sounds a lot more hollow. This is awesome ^_^

Also, in case you guys can please help out, a music related request: 

edit: after 24 hours with the DAC, my only complaint is that the sound still comes out a little bit muffled. Also, it's completely useless to use this with the Dolby DSP disabled, which I found out only a couple hours into the experience. The DSP actually makes the equalization, the rest is pretty much amp it seems. 

Low frequencies are pretty well represented but not over the top thankfully. I can't handle the lows. The music mode in the Dolby setting has two good modes: Rich and Balanced. The rest don't do justice to the mids and make the sound really unbearable. Clipping doesn't happen even at full volume thankfully.

I'm so fucking saving up for the HD 650 for now and HD 800 along with a premium amp in the future maybe 

EDIT2: Holy fucking shit, the sense of space is just completely OMG now. I just played the song "Aao Balma" by A. R. Rehman for Coke Studio. And its basically kinda orchestral with a lot of people playing. The sounds literally feel like coming from different places man, it's fucking brilliant.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 8, 2014)

Today I revisited this


----------



## jkingler (Sep 8, 2014)

Thinking of seeing Liars and Destruction Unit this Friday. Any fans of those acts here?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 13, 2014)

Went to this record thing today where lots of people have stands and sell their shit, and I ended up with the following:

Vinyl:

Don Peake ‎– The Hills Have Eyes (soundtrack)
Roberto Donati ‎– Mangiati Vivi! / Eaten Alive! (soundtrack)
Steve Moore ‎– Horror Business (soundtrack)

Tape:

Don Peake ‎– The Hills Have Eyes (soundtrack)


Soundtracks is the shit.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2014)

I saw Swans on Wednesday

they played this

[YOUTUBE]8XM8pKmQfjM[/YOUTUBE]

holy fuck


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 13, 2014)

And I saw Ulver last week. It was amazing. They played garage rock songs from the cover album and added some danceable psychedelia here and there. It was fan-fucking-tastic. Way, way, way better than I had hoped for. A bit too short, though. 70 minutes ain't much concidering what we had to pay for it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 16, 2014)

Going to a concert with the black hardcore sludgers in Okkulokrati, black hardcorers in Haust and a band called Haraball. Best thing? It's free. Aye, that's right. It's fucking free! That's awesome!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 18, 2014)

You guys seen the line up for next years Roadburn? You've got bands like Fields of the Nephilim, Salem's Pot, Monolord and Svartidaudi to mention a few, but the most interesting? This:




Jesus fucking christ, that's something.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2014)

^ an old member of this forum showed me this on Facebook.

I'm very upset by this, 'cause I'll never be able to go.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 21, 2014)

Okay, fess up Tiny Tim, did you have a very small but incredibly nerdy wedding?  FB tells me something happened but I cannot figure out what exactly.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2014)

Maaaaaaybe...

It may or may not have been Star Trek themed, and it may or may not have had things like Frank Zappa, Mountan Mocha Kilimanjaro, Yoko Kano and video game music used for the reception music.

I can neither confirm nor deny these claims.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 21, 2014)

Congrats on your unconfirmed nerd nuptials. I recognized the Trek uniform.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## ducktape (Sep 22, 2014)

shellac - dude incredible

album of the year


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats, you two!

Hope y'all start aging properly soon, if you don't the kids will look like your older siblings within 12 years.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2014)

It was an attempt at an Admiral's uniform, Laura.

>_>

And christ, Dave, my pictures honestly look like I'm reverse-aging at this point.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 22, 2014)

tfw you were not invited to boskov's wedding


----------



## Parallax (Sep 22, 2014)

None of us were


----------



## Voynich (Sep 22, 2014)

Hah Jove thought I was joking when I kept referring to you as the kid from Two and a Half Men until he saw your picture. And I knew it was an Admiral's uniform, i just don't remember who wore a blue one. I was gonna say you looked Shatnerific in it, but I don't remember Kirk ever wearing a blue one.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw you were not invited to boskov's wedding





Parallax said:


> None of us were



I'm an elusive man.  

You'd have been super bored, anyways.

I'ma upload my wedding playlist, doe.



Voynich said:


> Hah Jove thought I was joking when I kept referring to you as the kid from Two and a Half Men until he saw your picture. And I knew it was an Admiral's uniform, i just don't remember who wore a blue one. I was gonna say you looked Shatnerific in it, but I don't remember Kirk ever wearing a blue one.



Son of a bitch.  

Three years of poor-man's food has not been kind, but also has reversed the aging process.  If I go bald, I will die. 

Shatner wore a red one--I don't think there have been many, if any, Blue Admiral's uniform.  But Blue looks cooler.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm an elusive man.
> 
> You'd have been super bored, anyways.
> 
> I'ma upload my wedding playlist, doe.



you're an elusive meanie ;__;

congratulations, though


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2014)

Dankeschene.

Dawn's father is Jewish so I got Rainbow cakes!


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 23, 2014)

I've dreamed of Rainbow cake.


----------



## ducktape (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## furious styles (Sep 26, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> I've dreamed of Rainbow cake.





sup babygirl


----------



## Voynich (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey it's Dre.  Sup?

I can't believe I've been on this goddamn site for 10 years already.  RIP original account.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 26, 2014)

Voynich said:


> Hey it's Dre.  Sup?
> 
> I can't believe I've been on this goddamn site for 10 years already.  RIP original account.




omg sup maho!! i just come back around here to reminisce once in a while. ten years. gaddamn.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 26, 2014)

Haha it's ridiculous.  Most of the old MDers are like hitting their 30s or past it. Catatonik just became a dad like 2 days ago. Boskov is married, I am married.... man we're old.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2014)

/eternalstudent


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 29, 2014)

Even I graduated. It was an associate's degree but fuck it's something. Now all I need is a job and I'm almost a full fledged adult.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2014)

I hope Jove is ok now that the Patriots suck


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2014)

Damn, can't believe I haven't seen the Zappa "lost interview" till now...at the very least, he's interesting as fuck (dunno the veracity of the facts) 

[YOUTUBE]XgJvMwAscO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2014)

Zappa is right about the PMRC and how cities can censor and block out films

they still can and still do in certain parts of the country


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2014)

'Sup?

Zappa interviews are always a treat, even if he's a very flawed man.


----------



## ducktape (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I hope Jove is ok now that the Patriots suck


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2014)

you beat the Bengals don't get too excited


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> you beat the Bengals don't get too excited


----------



## ducktape (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm guessing none of you even recall the Packers SB, since it doesn't allow you to indulge your insecurities revolving around #12.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2014)

what does the Rodgers SB have to do with that?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2014)

>sports talk in my convo

Why, god?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2014)

Cause you abandoned us


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2014)

Which one of you mothers is going to get rich so I can meet you people?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2014)

Abs is the most likely candidate; he actually has a degree in something financially sound.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 10, 2014)

You could drive up 95 any time and come visit.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2014)

THAT'S A LONG DRIVE, JOVE!

I'd have to get Laura on my side when we all traveled in the car, though.  No indie tomfoolery in my car rides--no sir.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 11, 2014)

Hangat?r said:


> Abs is the most likely candidate; he actually has a degree in something financially sound.



And my IT qualifications mean diddly squat?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p85xwZ_OLX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 11, 2014)

And I get paid a butt-load of money to do that


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2014)

I think Abs has more earning potential, though, with his Masters in applied maths (I think). Unless you develop a big thing, then you might outstrip him.

You two should just pool your money. :3


----------



## mow (Oct 11, 2014)

and adopt me so I can live in london


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2014)

And then move to Amsterdam for cheaper/easier access to weed?


----------



## delirium (Oct 11, 2014)

sup

cali has some pretty cheap and easy access to weed

let's chill


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2014)

MD has some mad East Coast vs West Coast rivalries now.

Dayum.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2014)

West Coast best coast


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2014)

East coast da beast coast.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2014)

No dirty commies can chime in.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 12, 2014)

Hah once I have my license we can visit you guys in NC. It's only a 10 hour drive so once we can both drive we could do that in a day. Just have to find some Civil War nerdery spots in that area and make a trip out of it.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2014)

If I could afford it, I'd visit you Boskov


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2014)

One day, Para!  

Yeah, it's honestly not far for us, either, just a matter of timing and money.  There'd be something to do here, though, especially in Raleigh because of all the music venues and what not.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2014)

Parallax said:


> If I could ever leave LA, I'd visit you Boskov


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2014)

That's fucked up man


----------



## Voynich (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, it's honestly not far for us, either, just a matter of timing and money.  There'd be something to do here, though, especially in Raleigh because of all the music venues and what not.



Hmm in Springfield....eh you can get shot? I'm not sure what other attractions we have here...oh right Hall of Fame, Six Flags and Jove's granddad giving you a tour of all the parking lots in Western Mass he paved with as highlight the Cumberland Farms in South Hadley where he will park and let you walk onto the hallowed ground. So we'd have to do stuff in the surrounding towns or Boston.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2014)

Boston sound so perfect for Jove, it's unreal.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, Western Mass and Boston


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2014)

Boston is boring, Jove.

You need to come to this realization.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2014)

hey, jove

where'd yah pahk the cah?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2014)

Did yah put ye cahkeys in ya kakhi's?


----------



## Voynich (Oct 12, 2014)

Lol,  doing Boston accents while trying to make fun of Western Mass people.  You're about a 100 miles off you geographically challenged nerds.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 13, 2014)

Didn't know John Cena made a rap album


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2014)

You MARRIED a turbonerd, Lauz.

According to the divine laws of our universe you now share that mantle with your husband.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't think you're allowed to call anyone a turbonerd Boskov. You were dressed as a Starfleet admiral for your wedding.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 13, 2014)

Voynich said:


> Lol,  doing Boston accents while trying to make fun of Western Mass people.  You're about a 100 miles off you geographically challenged nerds.



the geographical inaccuracy actually adds to the joke


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2014)

Voynich said:


> I don't think you're allowed to call anyone a turbonerd Boskov. You were dressed as a Starfleet admiral for your wedding.



But I embrace it.

Jove tries to pretend it's not true.



Lucaniel said:


> the geographical inaccuracy actually adds to the joke



The US has 3 areas:

New York, 'the South' and California.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 13, 2014)

Because New England is too good for America proper.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 13, 2014)

j-jove-kun, are you returning to our imperial bosom?


----------



## Voynich (Oct 13, 2014)

The imperial bosom would be a lot more tempting if it didn't belong to a 88 year old.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2014)

Still a crackin' rack.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

I always knew Jove was a traitorous Euro


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2014)

Traitorous...












































Gyro.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2014)

boo this man


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2014)

This convo is three fucking years old godDAMN.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

I blame you for that.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 18, 2014)

Hoooooooooooooooooooooooow?  Ugh, old MD times are missed :'|


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2014)

It is always the fault of OP.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2014)

You shut up.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2014)

Source

I'm so fucking mad.

I know this will end up insanely rare and expensive.  

Fuck RSD.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 26, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I hope Jove is ok now that the Patriots suck


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 27, 2014)

Y'all motherfuckers need to see Sage Francis.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 27, 2014)

Nah man, I need to sleep and get a job.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 15, 2014)

These videos of Graf Holzfeuer interviewing Daniel Bryan are mindfucking the hell out of me.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2014)

Link            me.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2014)

link the class


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## jkingler (Nov 16, 2014)

That is a perfect interview.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 17, 2014)

Jove, when do you have Winter break?


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 18, 2014)

Does Graf Holzfeuer still have an NF account? I remember when he came down because we were sharing out The Greatest Band of All Time and gave us a solid thumbs up of approval


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Jove, when do you have Winter break?




December 24 to January 4th. Long break this year.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2014)

I hope Jove is ok knowing that after the Lions pass rush scares Brady that he's gonna have to go to Lambeau field


----------



## Voynich (Nov 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Jove, when do you have Winter break?



Why? You gonna come visit? You know we get snow here right?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2014)

There's a Linkin Park thread and I don't feel morally obligated to shit all over it.

Progress!


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 19, 2014)

I grew up in Utah, Colorado and Idaho, Laura.

I know all about snow.

It's Dawn you'd have to be worried about.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 23, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I hope Jove is ok knowing that after the Lions pass rush scares Brady that he's gonna have to go to Lambeau field


----------



## scerpers (Nov 23, 2014)

that gif is beyond sad
the worst feeling is when you're up for high-fives and no one gives you one


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 23, 2014)

Para got shut down.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

I said scare, I didn't say they were gonna lose


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

I hope Jove is ok


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 30, 2014)

They lost by 5 to a team that's been winning at home by 25. That equals a two touchdown victory in February for the Patriots on a neutral field.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

Why is Jove acting like it's 2004 o.O


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2014)

No thread for Sam Smith, Bruno Mars or Ed Sheeran?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 30, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> No thread for Sam Smith, Bruno Mars or Ed Sheeran?



You mean, no threads for massive contemporary pop stars?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Why is Jove acting like it's 2004 o.O




History is eternal recurrence, fuckface. 


The only challenge will be to win in Denver, which will be necessary thanks to a Kansas City team that willingly loses to Denver twice a year (the only logical explanation).


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry fucking christmas


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 30, 2014)

Listening to the Dutch yearly top 2000 countdown.




Always a clusterfuck. Gloriously.


For instance, China Girl is ranked ahead of Sound & Vision. Angel of Death makes it's _debut_ this year. at 210! 210! Where the fuck... this countdown has been around for like 15 years, and it's just now Slayer comes out?


Anyway, one takeaway.... Phil Collins gets a lot of garbage thrown his way, but those were some pretty interesting pop records. Mama? Come on.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2015)

Always good to start off the year as shittily as possible.

Also, Phil was a fine pop craftsman, he just had to slowly rot out Genesis to become famous.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 2, 2015)

if it starts out shitty then it can only get better
for a while
then it gets worse again


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2015)

Bumping so MD regs might happen across us and help us contribute to the 2014 Mixtape series.

Even if it's just one song, we need it!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2015)

wow

brings back memories

but why KS? Don't they have any money left? I thought they were pretty big at some point.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 19, 2015)

All those royalties dried up, apparently.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 19, 2015)

> 150k


lol                                .


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2015)

Dawn can never know.

It's bad enough whenever that fucking song comes on and I have to hear "DON'T GO CHASIN' WATERFALLS!" for the rest of the day, ad nauseum.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Dawn can never know.
> 
> It's bad enough whenever that fucking song comes on and I have to hear "DON'T GO CHASIN' WATERFALLS!" for the rest of the day, ad nauseum.



*opens up facebook in another tab*


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2015)

She always finds out.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't trust none of y'all.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2015)

But without us, there's no trust.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 26, 2015)

Joe, you're not allowed to leave.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2015)

I wouldn't throw you under the bus Boskov :33


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2015)

Start thinking about your picks for 2014 you rubes.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah I know it's the Grammy's but I can't tell if it's Kaney's publicist telling him to try and generate Taylorgate 2.0 or he's generally that retarded.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm thinking both or latter.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 9, 2015)

damn...                         .


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone got suggested for avant-garde metal? I'm a fan of DSO, Unexpect, Stolen Babies and Pin-Up Went Down (Ascendance Records seems to be dead, otherwise I'd look at their site xD). I also really like Midori, if that counts.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2015)

Dave!

Where were you like 6 years ago, mate?  I could have helped you then just as easily!

Anyways, you should at least check out Sleepytime Gorilla Museum and Unexpect.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Dave!
> 
> Where were you like 6 years ago, mate?  I could have helped you then just as easily!
> 
> Anyways, you should at least check out Sleepytime Gorilla Museum and Unexpect.


Ummm.... Andrew?


Hangat?r said:


> Anyone got suggested for avant-garde metal? I'm a fan of DSO, *Unexpect*, Stolen Babies and Pin-Up Went Down (Ascendance Records seems to be dead, otherwise I'd look at their site xD). I also really like Midori, if that counts.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2015)

I swear I didn't see that, honest!

Also, with a little thought, here are some bands you might like, but you may have heard some of them already.

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
Portal (if you like DsO)
Arcturus
Pan.Thy.Moniun
Fantomas
Darkspace (not quite avantgarde but adventurous)
Kayo Dot (just Choirs of the Eye and Hubardo--especially Hubardo)
maudlin of the Well
Subterranean Masquerade
Sigh (later albums)

I'm sure there's more but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2015)

Sweet, thanks! I know Fantomas, Kayo Dot and Maudlin and I rather like Sigh's earlier work.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2015)

BOOSH

I got some more for you, Davey, since this was like my thing for so many years:

Thy Catafalque 
Solefald
Ved Buens Ende
Painkiller / Naked City (Zorn project; probably more Avant Jazz Grind than metal, but...)
Celtric Frost (some releases)
Yazkuza
Praxis (metal, but also influenced by jazz, dub and hip hop; has Buckethead and Bootsy Collins)


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2015)

lol this guy. Didn't even know Blink-182 still was a thing.



ugh


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 18, 2015)

>files charges after a single punch

Man, I can't imagine how shit like Black Flag or Swans shows would go over now.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2015)

I mean the girl was a twat for going on stage drunk, dancing and annoying the performer, but decking her was really unwarranted.

as for filing a charge, yeah.This is annoying (unless she suffered injuries that take over a week to heal, but even then...). Happens over here a lot. Like, there was that football match where someone from the opposing staff kicked the other in the nuts and he filed charges. Don't tell me no one ever got into a fight in kindergarten or school. If I got to file charges for every punch or kick I received there and won I could be a millionaire now!


----------



## scerpers (Feb 18, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >files charges after a single punch
> 
> Man, I can't imagine how shit like Black Flag or Swans shows would go over now.



when guccimane did the same thing the bitch went on camera and said that he was in the right to punch her


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

Bitch had it coming.


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2015)

?Because I Got High? was nominated for a Grammy?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2015)

My fave ongoing anime series for a reason.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> ?Because I Got High? was nominated for a Grammy?



Shit! I didn't even think about that


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2015)

lol out of the blue

after 12 years Blur is releasing a new album this spring

Source

not really familiar with them save for.....Song 2 (what else?!) which was in Fifa RtWC '98 and we kept playing it over and over again!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 19, 2015)

Blur is awful.

Just ask Jove.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 19, 2015)

SONG 2 DOE


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 19, 2015)

Pretty sure it's called WHOO HOO (blablblablala).


----------



## scerpers (Feb 19, 2015)

i'm pretty sure it's called unintelligible lyrics #2


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's called We killed Britpop and we're a buch of dicks in person #2.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 19, 2015)

i'm pretty sure it's called feel my dick come at you like a fright train


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 19, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Blur is awful.
> 
> Just ask Jove.








Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pretty sure it's called WHOO HOO (blablblablala).








Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm pretty sure it's called We killed Britpop and we're a buch of dicks in person #2.


----------



## EJ (Feb 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]x7Wq8EQ3vYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 19, 2015)

The low level of conversation in regards to Blur is disappointing. They deserve better.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd happily post about nothing but Blur, but Boskov is blocking me there.

One day we're going to meet, and sooner than later. It will be splendid. And also the first recorded assault with a Blur21 Box Set.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 19, 2015)

bosk should do blur cover songs


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 20, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'd happily post about nothing but Blur, but Boskov is blocking me there.
> 
> One day we're going to meet, and sooner than later. It will be splendid. And also the first recorded assault with a Blur21 Box Set.



The vinyl box set, right?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2015)

So, does that mean Damon Albarn finally got tired of Gorillaz and going solo?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2015)

Windowgazer said:


> The vinyl box set, right?



Of course not. I bought in the original format. 




krory said:


> So, does that mean Damon Albarn finally got tired of Gorillaz and going solo?




I guess not. He just rekindled Gorillaz a few months ago.

He shouldn't be tired of solo work, though. Everyday Robots was amazing, and alarmingly misrated by a lot of critics that usually show better judgment.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Of course not. I bought in the original format.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about critics, but I picked _Lonely Press Play_ for one of the earlier mixtapes here in the MD.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2015)

I know! It freed up another pick for me because that was one of my original two...



That was an amazin show at the Royale in June. The first and only time he's played Song 2 without Blur. Fucking insanity.

He also played Blur b-side All Your Life on that tour. Which makes me dream that maybe Blur proper will play it, and maybe I can see it if they come to America.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 20, 2015)

On top of the new Blur album and that single date at Hyde Park, Albarn also has a musical and a new Gorillaz album coming next year, so yeah as always he doesn't stop.

BTW, what did you guys think of the new song "Go Out"? I actually like it, specially whatever Coxon was doing with the guitar which reminds me how crucial he is to Blur. On the other hand, Albarn's voice does sound a bit disengaged to me. Like it lacks energy at time but I still like how he delivered the hook.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2015)

"Go Out" seemed to me very much like a song that would fit well on the self-titled, the flashes of 13 in Alex's simplified bassline and Graham's dissonance. I have a hunch that this is sort of an "On Your Own" type, where the single is indicative of the album, but not the best song.

We're very much due for a Coxon solo album in 2015 as well, so this could be a busy year.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2015)

I think it's funny that I have tried many times to enjoy Blur and have failed, but have enjoyed Albarn's Gorillaz project since highschool and continue to do so... Plastic Beach wasn't marvelous but it was enjoyable.

I think his Gorillaz stuff is rather imaginative for something received some mainstream acclaim, regardless of whether those singles were those with features.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 21, 2015)

The first I listened to Gorillaz was when I was 7 which is quite some time ago and by all mean curiously early in my life compared to how I started to listen to Blur just recently, 14 years after listening and being wow'ed by "Clint Eastwood"--although I would say the music video was mostly responsible for that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2015)

Gorillaz =  imaginative for mainstream acclamation.


Art school Martin Amis-referencing Berlin-era Bowie obsessives Blur = no reaction.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 22, 2015)

More like slightly obtuse pop rock is less imaginative than largely instrumental electronic music that, aside form it's poppy singles, draws from things like Horror soundtracks, instrumental hip hop and a menagerie of lesser known electronic genres.

At least in terms of mainstream success, it's more surprising Gorillaz is successful than Blur.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm not sure that first sentence is about Gorillaz.

Blur drew upon just as many influences within rock spheres. Probably more abrasive, too, because of Coxon.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 24, 2015)

What overkill looks like when you got way too much money on your hands xD

Birdman

Not embedding video since it's a series with parts so you gon have to follow the links.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Feb 26, 2015)

Apparently I haven't looked at the MD in 5 years. What did I miss?


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 26, 2015)

Its miserable death. Also  K-pop.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2015)

K-pop thread should be deleted
Make a FC and get it outta here


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2015)

Brother Wayne Kramer said:


> Apparently I haven't looked at the MD in 5 years. What did I miss?



Holy shit.

What's up, man?

And very little, unfortunately.  Sad times.


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2015)

I have officially become a promoter and booked an icelandic two bill in dubai for a night I DJ in. Achievement: unfuckinglocked


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2015)

Bro, that's fucking great!

Good on ya!

Also, 'mow the most visible person in the crowd at a festival' picture compilation when?


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Feb 26, 2015)

So what you're saying is I need to send out an ungodly amount of music to wake people up?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, yes you do.

Those that are left, anyways.  Most of the MD has migrated elsewhere, and the MD's current state is a sad affair, mostly an echo of an echo.  More pimps are always appreciated since I'm probably the only semi-regular pimper left anymore.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2015)

Omg Moe is alive


----------



## creative (Feb 26, 2015)

drake album isn't  what I thought it was.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 26, 2015)

SH2 sig. Fuck yeah. 

Also, saying the MD has mostly migrated elsewhere, and observing that it is a zombie-in-a-coma version of its former self, would both be hypobole.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2015)

Hushshuhshshush, Joe.

Let me have my fun.


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2015)

I live! on fb. How have you all been bitches?



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Bro, that's fucking great!
> 
> Good on ya!
> 
> Also, 'mow the most visible person in the crowd at a festival' picture compilation when?



considering how much photos Iceland Airwaves uses of me (and the fact I'm now honourary Guest for life!!!!!) I think that in the works  

Flaming lips confettii bukkakeeeeeeeeeeee~


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't know about the rest of these fools, but where do you think I've been following 'Mow's Journey to the East?'


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2015)

Bitches oughta put a ring on it


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2015)

You got ten fingers; that means ten bitches.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Feb 28, 2015)

Speaking of rings, I got engaged a couple weeks ago. She liked it so she put a ring on it.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice, dude.

All the MD is growing up now.


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2015)

Dude! congrats my man, hat's awesome!



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> All the MD is growing up now.



I've got two cats, that counts. right?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2015)

Cats > children.

You're like a super adult.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dr. Boskov unban me  from the kl pls


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2015)

I can't do that lol.

Ask in the Staff Conference Room, you silly billy.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay then.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 2, 2015)

Is this what our convo has become? A place for people to come ask if they can get unbanned in another fucking section?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, I have no idea.

But Mow and Kramer showed up!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 2, 2015)

I added Kramer to the pimp list. I'm bracing myself!


----------



## scerpers (Mar 2, 2015)

rip md
you were one of the chosen few
alas you failed


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8LpCN8BSP1Y[/youtube]

>posts it as a joke on his Facebook page
>it's actually fantastic

Oh, Toby.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 3, 2015)

Okay i'll pimp something tonight when I get home from work. 
Still the same procedure? Make a thread with a review, pimp?
Also, where do people upload albums now?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2015)

I remember i used to use mediafire to download music. This shit still exist? 
I no longer download music online. I buy on itunes. Its better and at least i'm supporting the artist's music


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2015)

Mediafire? Try yousendit. 

I'm gonna stay out of the new retard thread.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2015)

I like the sound tho. 

I also use spotify to listen to music, even tho the features are crap in canada.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 4, 2015)

It's all the same thing. 

You can't get any higher a 320kbps sample rate on AAC, so a 320 MP3 is literally the same thing; FLAC has a higher quality than that.  For me, if I'm going to pay for music, I'd prefer to have a hard copy; only when there's no hard copy created would I pay for digital music.

I dislike streaming because of the low quality.


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I dislike streaming because of the low quality.



Have you heard of ? It's supposedly lossless.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 4, 2015)

I actually have not; that's pretty cool, and probably what I would use if I had to stream stuff.

I'm just wary of stuff like that because even stuff like Spotify, big as it is, doesn't have everything I enjoy, King Crimson being the most notorious offender; especially since I'd be paying for it.

I normally just stick to personal libraries, but it's cool to see Hi-Fi Streaming becoming a thing.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's all the same thing.
> 
> You can't get any higher a 320kbps sample rate on AAC, so a 320 MP3 is literally the same thing; FLAC has a higher quality than that.  For me, if I'm going to pay for music, I'd prefer to have a hard copy; only when there's no hard copy created would I pay for digital music.
> 
> I dislike streaming because of the low quality.



Really?  
bc when i used to download music i always felt like the sound was low or some shit. Sometimes, i convert from youtube to mp3 when i don't have enough coins and the sound is crap. But when it's from itunes, the sound is of great quality and it's clear. idk, maybe that's just me.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 4, 2015)

That's probably because you've got the bit rate at 128, maybe 192.  iTunes used to automatically downgrade any higher bitrate to 128 to save space, since a 320kbps album takes up more than double a 128.

Youtube has really low quality, and youtube rips are bad quality.

A lot of people rip albums at 128 or 192 and then upload them, and the sound quality is atrocious because it's missing data; that's almost 100 percent why iTunes sounds better to you, because your old MP3s were probably low bit rates.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ohhhh i get it now. Thanks for the info


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2015)

Nigerian appropriation at it's finest. This man is a genius. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVzwkn_ilwA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VfWB3_VzcY[/YOUTUBE]

THE MAN GOES WHITE FACE, THIS IS GLORIOUS


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

I just don't know anymore, Dave.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm going to listen to my 92kbps CBR rip of some obscure punk band that put out one EP that my uncle got once at a car boot sale. I'm doing it in honour of you Boskov, because I know you'll appreciate it's high quality played through my tin-can speakers through low-grade copper. Simply the best will do for me <3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2015)

A man after my own heart. <3

Also, for those who care, nabbed a Genesis P-Orridge and Psychic TV boxset at a thrift shop for 6 bucks.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm going to do the exact same as DM, except dream pop and with the bass turned all the way down and the treble turned up.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2015)

At least Dave listens to good music.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 9, 2015)

i'm gonna listen to some industrial speedcore while shitposting in the battledome


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 10, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> At least Dave listens to good music.




You just worked yourself into blaspheming Cocteau Twins and Kitchens of Distinction.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 10, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> At least Dave listens to good music.



rekt

fuck your 10 char limit


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> You just worked yourself into blaspheming Cocteau Twins and Kitchens of Distinction.



I have to pick you on because all my musical compatriots left, including your wife.  If I don't, who holds the torch?



destroy_musick said:


> rekt
> 
> fuck your 10 char limit



Yes!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2015)

dat elitism


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2015)

Jove deserves it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

Ms Jove 

What did you think of the Vanguard?



Not sure this jam is Para's cup o' tea yo


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2015)

>Jove's
>but not Para's


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >Jove's
> >but not Para's


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2015)

Ayo MD fools!

If you're copping or listening to those pimps I made, lemme know.

Please. 

I need validation.

And bumps help keep them on the main forum page.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2015)

I dunno, but I've talked about Black Messiah with Para. It's a masterpiece. An all-time album closer, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2015)

What pimps?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2015)

The like 6-7 albums I've pimped recently, you goof.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> I dunno, but I've talked about Black Messiah with Para. It's a masterpiece. An all-time album closer, too.



It's not his bag tho, Para is hard to impress 

As usual D'Angelo quashes his new contemporaries like his old ones like it's nothing

Almost everything in the genre fills like filler material in comparison

Robin Thicke/Pharrell take note.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The like 6-7 albums I've pimped recently, you goof.


I ain't on the pimplist no mo.


Speedy Jag. said:


> It's not his bag tho, Para is hard to impress
> 
> As usual D'Angelo quashes his new contemporaries like his old ones like it's nothing
> 
> ...



D'Angelo's 2 gigs here in Amsterdam sold out quick. If I had tickets, I wouldn't have gone without wellingtons on.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2015)

I expect adoring fan-girls to make a D'Angelo concert wet at least.

Good idea. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



My joke in case you're talking about actual weather conditions there.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 12, 2015)

Gaye won a suit he shouldn't have imo. It's a stupid precedent and I really hope future judges and juries won't ape it just because it's a precedent. Pretty sure a lot of Gaye's music can be shown rhythmically similar to music before him. Stupid as fuck.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fQyl1hcB1mA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2015)

adee said:


> Gaye won a suit he shouldn't have imo. It's a stupid precedent and I really hope future judges and juries won't ape it just because it's a precedent. Pretty sure a lot of Gaye's music can be shown rhythmically similar to music before him. Stupid as fuck.



It's an interesting case because the reason Thicke probably lost was because he was an asshole.  I can see the similarities between the songs, but the similarities exist between more than just these two songs, and probably songs before Gaye's.

Also, Gaye didn't win the suit; his estate did.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2015)

I said i like Black Messiah a lot, im not sure where Speedy is getting that it's not my thing.  Reading comprehension OP


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2015)

Damn rubes I tells ya.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I said i like Black Messiah a lot, im not sure where Speedy is getting that it's not my thing.  Reading comprehension OP



You do realise I was joking and just getting a rise out of you, don't you? 

No hard feelings man.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 13, 2015)

2 more pimps coming up, let me know if you guys liked the albums in the thread


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2015)

Keep 'em comin', Adee!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2015)

i've been making my way through all your pimps, boskov

they're good but you already knew that.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2015)

I got some new Tokyo Active Neets albums.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry Boskov. I'm teaching art full time to ingrates now so I barely have the energy left to drag myself home every day, let alone go online and waste my precious mental stamina on yelling at people on NF.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2015)

You, teaching?

That's going to be a reverse school shooting. D:


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2015)

Traded yelling online for yelling in real life.

Magical.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 14, 2015)

It means I have to wake up an hour earlier to drive her to school.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't even do that much yelling (other than raising my voice to get them to shut the fuck up for second) really. It's kind of pointless. The running out of energy is more due to not having enough hands to guide 3 dozen 'I'm only here because I need an art credit and I will put in zero effort' kids through a basic assignment 5 hours a day. I can see exactly which parts of each kids' work I did for them to get them started cause it resembles effort.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2015)

At least you got some use out of that art degree.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2015)

Kendrick dropped a D'Angelo on Hip-Hop


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2015)

Voynich said:


> I don't even do that much yelling (other than raising my voice to get them to shut the fuck up for second) really. It's kind of pointless. The running out of energy is more due to not having enough hands to guide 3 dozen 'I'm only here because I need an art credit and I will put in zero effort' kids through a basic assignment 5 hours a day. I can see exactly which parts of each kids' work I did for them to get them started cause it resembles effort.



Even my bleeding heart is pretty hardened by the prospect of teaching snot-nosed little shits anything; I mostly don't really like kids and wasn't really all that fond of being one, barring not having any real responsibility.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah that art degree is coming in handy right now.  And despite not drawing anything for over a year, my hands remember what to do so I have been able to wing a lot of it when the reference material is missing or when they want to do shit that is outside the scope of what I prepared for. And they're mixed classes covering 9 to 12th graders, so they're not that snot-nosed anymore and a good dozen are a head taller than I am.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2015)

this guy


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2015)

It's actually pretty fascinating.

Viper would probably have never even been uttered in all but a few places if it weren't for the internet, but the dude has become semi-well known simply because of his album covers and music videos.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, I only recently heard of him and looking at his discography, damn his prolific lol

also


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2015)

A damn shame.

Been almost a month.


----------



## Ae (May 17, 2015)

I'm so tired of people using "uninspired", it's worse than "pretentious".


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2015)

It's probably overused.

Maybe.

I guess the problem should stem from how or why it's used, rather than the word itself.  Pretentious, uninspired--they're only shit because people use them as a substitute for any meaningful things to say.


----------



## scerpers (May 18, 2015)

wow bosk, could that post be any more pretentious and uninspired?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm listening to a 3 hour album.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Lbt9DDolcag[/YOUTUBE]

RIP


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 11, 2015)

Back when Imeem was bought out by Myspace, my greatest regret was not somehow acquiring a great Kick Push remix on there. I hate losing songs that I really like, like hearing a song on the radio and not being able to find it, it haunts me. Every once in a while I spend hours looking for that damn remix, I'll never find it...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2015)

I had the same experience with the below remix. The creator made it private on youtube for several years. Then I found out it was back. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp2VeDvk5i8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 11, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm listening to a 3 hour album.



It's okay to do that when Pitchfork condones it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2015)

this calls for some depressive atmosphere music


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2015)

Dusty Rhodes, too. 


One of the GOAT opening ten seconds to an album:

[YOUTUBE]xbZIiom9rDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 11, 2015)

Very depressing morning.

Thanks, universe.

I'll probably be pimping a few Coleman albums in memory.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 3, 2015)

*Boskoooooooooooooooooooov! maudlin of the Well is playing a reunion show in NYC in August! *


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 3, 2015)

Voynich said:


> *Boskoooooooooooooooooooov! maudlin of the Well is playing a reunion show in NYC in August! *



oh my god 

i can't go 

boskov

do it for me


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 3, 2015)

Nuoh my god.

I knew Toby was on his residency at the Stone, but I never thought that meant maudlin of the Well was going to perform.  I'm dying.  My soul longs for this.  I need monies.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2015)

life hates us all


----------



## scerpers (Jul 3, 2015)

live to tell


----------



## Voynich (Jul 3, 2015)

I wish Colin was still around  so he could geek out with us 


I might try and go down to NYC for this. Work will have started for Joe though and tickets are only at the door so I'm trying to figure out how early we'd need to be there to be sure to get in.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 3, 2015)

No money no job no show


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 17, 2015)

So I was going through a list of 'best one-hit wonders' and got to this track:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sWjFYOjy0k[/YOUTUBE]

I gotta say I kinda like it... and then I realized why:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHULYhXVSZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Sep 17, 2015)

japanese are known for plagiarizing western music


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 17, 2015)

Though, funnily enough, the first song used some melodic lines from Depeche Mode's Two Minute Warning.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 8, 2015)

Spent too much time placating teenagers with Pandora that I'm starting to appreciate The Weeknd and the Biebs. 

Send help and care packages.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2015)

You need a metal vacation.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 2, 2015)

i just came from a refused concert

- the crowd was so obviously more into songs from TSOPTC than their new stuff that it was hilarious. they would bob in place for the new songs then go nuts and try and pulp each other every time a song from TSOPTC played. i think dennis kind of tacitly acknowledged this after futilely playing a bunch of new songs by ending the set with 4 consecutive old ones
- dennis ripped his pants cuz he danced too hard 
- he made an impromptu speech about defending music's communal spaces from violence in reference to paris. it was so-so but everyone was in the mood so they received it like he was spartacus
- less so his next aside about a climate change summit in paris being meaningless because "there is no such thing as green capitalism", which was followed by a hilariously on-the-nose new song called "servants of death"
- they did tannhauser/derive!!! did not expect 

on the whole, it was fun


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2015)

>almost time for end of the year lists

We'll summon Jove.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 24, 2015)

I did make a list but then I never saved it...


I gotta spend the next few days listening like crazy.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2015)

get to it. my last.fm says that i listened to 1,753 tracks this month alone so fucking GET TO WORK


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

bumping to save the  tables from scorp's long-ass name stretching them


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2015)

ur killin' me


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2016)

Bumping to reveal that I've been negged, for the first time in ages, for correctly pointing out how unspeakably terrible something is.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 27, 2016)

Bump to reveal that I actually forgot this place existed. And to reveal I have hilariously been teaching Special Ed English for the last 5 months without a teaching license, English degree or SpEd training. Either I'm amazing or the state of US education is terrible. Or both, that is definitely also a possibility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2016)

Jove you can't like that post.  

It's like cheating.


----------



## khorven (Nov 19, 2016)

I just wanted to note that this place rocks. I suppose I'm late to the party, and the forum is pretty much dead now, but I've always come here when I needed more music in the past, though I haven't ever posted because I'm shy like that. Thanks for keeping the pimp section up, even though the regulars that posted there are gone I guess. I'll share a few of my hidden treasures with y'all who are still left. Check these out if it pleases you. I mean, I dunno, maybe you'll like these. After all my taste was developed here. The harmony of this music touches my soul, and I hope it does the same for you.


Edit: And I just realized my post history is hideous, haha. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## Zenith (Dec 28, 2016)

hey hey hey

just throwing this out there to get as many eyeballs as possible to visualize the thread


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2016)

Zenith said:


> hey hey hey
> 
> just throwing this out there to get as many eyeballs as possible to visualize the thread


I gotchu


----------

